# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  البرهان الساطع على ان آزر ليس والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام

## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مما يدل دلالة قطعية على ان آزر عم سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام وليس والده أن الله تعالىقال (ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعدما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم * وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه) 
وهذه الآية تدل على أن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام قد استغفر لأبيه ( أي عمه ، والعم يسمى أبا في اللغة ) حتى تبين له انه عدو لله فتبرأ منه وترك الدعاء له ،وقد جاء في تفسير الطبري ما يدل على ذلك ، ومن جملة القائلين به حبر الأمة ابن عباس رضي الله عنه . ومن غير المعقول أن يتبرأ منه ثم يعود للإستغفار له في آخر حياته بعد أن علم بموته على الكفر.
وهذا نص ما جاء في تفسير الطبري :

17344- حدثنا ابن وكيع قال، حدثنا أبي، عن سفيان، عن حبيب، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، قال: ما زال إبراهيم يستغفر لأبيه حتى مات = فلما مات تبين له أنه عدو لله.
17345- حدثني الحارث قال، حدثنا عبد العزيز قال، حدثنا سفيان، عن حبيب بنأبي ثابت، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، قال: لم يزل إبراهيم يستغفرلأبيه حتى مات ، فلما مات لم يستغفر له.
17346- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا عبد الله قال، حدثني معاوية، عن علي، عنابن عباس: "وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، يعني: استغفر له ما كان حيا، فلما مات أمسك عن الاستغفار له.
17347- حدثني مطر بن محمد الضبي قال، حدثنا أبو عاصم وأبو قتيبة مسلم بن قتيبة، قالا حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن مجاهد، في قوله: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: لما مات.
17348- حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر قال، حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن مجاهد، مثله.
17349- حدثني محمد بن عمرو قال، حدثنا أبو عاصم قال، حدثنا عيسى، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله"، قال: موته وهو كافر.
17350- حدثنا ابن وكيع قال، حدثني أبي، عن شعبة. عن الحكم، عن مجاهد، مثله.
17351- ...... قال، حدثنا ابن أبي غنية، عن أبيه، عن الحكم: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: حين مات ولم يؤمن. 
17352- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا أبو حذيفة قال، حدثنا شبل، عن عمرو بن دينار: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، : موته وهو كافر.
17353- ..... قال، حدثنا عمرو بن عون قال، حدثنا هشيم، عن جويبر، عن الضحاك في قوله: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: لما مات.
17354- حدثنا بشر قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، لما مات على شركه = "تبرأ منه".
17355- حدثت عن الحسين بن الفرج قال، سمعت أبا معاذ يقول، حدثنا عبيد بن سليمان قال، سمعت الضحاك يقول في قوله: "وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه"،كان إبراهيم صلوات الله عليه يرجو أن يؤمن أبوه ما دام حيا، فلما مات على شركه تبرأ منه.
17356- حدثنا القاسم قال، حدثنا الحسين قال، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن مجاهد: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: موته وهو كافر.
17357- حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق قال، حدثنا أبو أحمد قال، حدثنا سفيان، عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال:
ما زال إبراهيم يستغفر لأبيه حتى مات، فلما مات تبين له أنه عدو لله، فلم يستغفر له. 
17358- ...... قال، حدثنا أبو أحمد قال، أبو إسرائيل، عن علي بن بذيمة، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله"، قال: فلما مات.
* * *
وقال آخرون: معناه : فلما تبين له في الآخرة  ... 

وذكر الإمام الطبري رحمه الله من قال بهذا القول الثاني ولا حاجة للإطالة بنقله ، ثم رجح بين القولين قائلا :

قال أبو جعفر : وأولى الأقوال في ذلك بالصواب، قول الله، وهو خبره عن إبراهيم أنه لما تبين له أن أباه لله عدو، يبرأ منه، وذلك حال علمه ويقينه أنه لله عدو، وهو به مشرك، وهو حال موته على شركه.
إنتهى ما في تفسير الطبري

وهذا الذي ذكره الإمام الطبري وجيه لأن القول الثاني فيه علم متعلق بالآخرة وهي في المستقبل ، بينما تخبرنا الآية الكريمة أن علم سيدنا إبراهيم بكفر أبيه (أي عمه) قد تحقق وحصل بالفعل.

هذا من جهة ....

ومن جهة اخرى نعلم ان سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام قد استغفر لوالديه في آخر أيامه بعد أن أصبح شيخا ورزق بولدين هما إسماعيل وإسحاق عليهما السلام ،وذلك بعد موت عمه الكافر بكثير ، قال تعالى (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءرَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ  )
وقد علمنا مما سبق أنه عليه السلام قد ترك الدعاء لأبيه ( أي عمه ) بعد أن مات على الكفر ، وقد مات قبل أن يبلغ إبراهيم عليه السلام سن الشيخوخة بكثير ، فكيف يعود للإستغفارله مرة أخرى ؟ هذا غير معقول.
ولذلك فمن الخطإ الواضح أن نجعل هذا الإستغفار في آخر أيامه عليه السلام من أجل تلك الموعدة التي وعدها إياه.

وبذلك يتبين أن آزر ليس والد إبراهيم عليه السلام بل عمه قطعا.
والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.


منقول بتصرف يسير

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> وهذه الآية تدل على أن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام قد استغفر لأبيه ( أي عمه ، والعم يسمى أبا في اللغة )


ما شاء الله ،  ما شاء الله
 العم يُسمى أبا في اللغة .
 فاذا اردنا ان نقصد بالكلام العم الذي هو العم ، و ليس العم الذي هو الاب فماذا نقول يا معتدل ؟!!     :Smile:

----------


## كاتب صغير

*الحمد لله
اختلف العلماء في اسم والد خليل الله إبراهيم عليه السلام ، على قولين :
القول الأول : اسمه " تارح "، أو " تارخ "، وهو قول أكثر العلماء والمفسرين ، بل قال الزجاج : 
" لا خلاف بين النسابين في أن اسم أبي إبراهيم تارح " انتهى من " معاني القرآن " (2/265) 
وقد اعترض الإمام القرطبي على نقل الإجماع بإثبات وجود الخلاف . 
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" جمهور أهل النسب - منهم ابن عباس - على أن اسم أبيه تارح ، وأهل الكتاب يقولون تارخ " انتهى من " البداية والنهاية " (1/163)
وقد ورد ذلك في صريح كلام ابن عباس : كما عند ابن أبي حاتم في " التفسير " (4/1324-1325) بإسنادين عنه . 
وصريح كلام مجاهد أيضا : كما في " جامع البيان " للطبري (11/466)
وصريح كلام ابن جريج : أخرجه ابن المنذر بسند صحيح كما قال السيوطي في " الدر المنثور " (3/300)، وفي " الحاوي " (2/259)*
*ومع شهرة هذا القول ، فلا نعلم له أصلا من كتاب الله ، أو السنة الصحيحة ، ولعل عمدة من قاله من أهل العلم أحاديث أهل الكتاب ، وأقوال النسابين الذين يستقون منهم .*
*ويبقى السؤال – بناء على هذا القول – ما المقصود بـ " آزر " إذن في الآية الكريمة : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ ) الأنعام/74.
فنقول ، اختلفوا في توجيه الآية إلى أقوال كثيرة :
1- قال بعض المفسرين : إن لوالد إبراهيم عليه السلام اسمين ، آزر ، و " تارح "، كما روى الطبري في " جامع البيان " (11/466) بسنده عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز قال : هو " آزر " ، وهو " تارح " ، مثل " إسرائيل " و " يعقوب " . 
وقال كثير من المفسرين إن أبا إبراهيم اسمه بالسريانية تارح وبغيرها آزر .
2- وصرح بعضهم بأن " آزر " اسم صنم ، كما قال مجاهد : آزر لم يكن بأبيه ، إنما هو صنم . رواه الطبري في " جامع البيان " (11/466) من طريقين عنه ، وخاض القائلون بهذا في إيجاد تأويلات معنوية وإعرابية للآية بما يطول على القارئ نقله ولا حاجة له به. 
3- وقال آخرون : " هو سبٌّ وعيب بكلامهم ، ومعناه : معوَجٌّ ، كأنه تأوّل أنه عابه بزَيْغه واعوجاجه عن الحق " انتهى من " جامع البيان " (11/467)
4- وجوز الطبري رحمه الله أيضا أن يكون " آزر " لقبا لوالد إبراهيم ، وليس اسما . ذكر ذلك في " جامع البيان " (11/469)، ونقله بعض المفسرين عن مقاتل بن سليمان، وفي معنى هذا اللقب " آزر " أقوال كثيرة .
إلى آخر التأويلات والتخريجات التي لا يقوم عليها دليل .*
*القول الثاني : اسمه " آزر "، أخذا بظاهر الآية الكريمة : 
( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ ) الأنعام/74.
وبظاهر الحديث الشريف الذي يرويه الإمام البخاري رحمه الله في " صحيحه " (3350): 
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنِ النَّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : ( يَلْقَى إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَبَاهُ آزَرَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ آزَرَ قَتَرَةٌ وَغَبَرَةٌ ، فَيَقُولُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ : أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكَ لاَ تَعْصِنِي ؟ فَيَقُولُ أَبُوهُ : فَالْيَوْمَ لاَ أَعْصِيكَ . فَيَقُولُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ : يَا رَبِّ ، إِنَّكَ وَعَدْتَنِي أَنْ لاَ تُخْزِيَنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ ، فَأَي خِزْىٍ أَخْزَى مِنْ أَبِي الأَبْعَدِ ؟! فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : إِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ، ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ مَا تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْكَ ؟ فَيَنْظُرُ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِذِيخٍ مُلْتَطِخٍ ، فَيُؤْخَذُ بِقَوَائِمِهِ فَيُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ )
وأشهر من قال بهذا القول إمام المغازي والسير: محمد بن إسحاق ، كما روى ذلك عنه ابن جرير الطبري بسنده في " جامع البيان " (11/466) قال : 
حدثنا ابن حميد قال ، حدثنا سلمة بن الفضل قال ، حدثني محمد بن إسحاق قال : " آزر "، أبو إبراهيم ، وكان - فيما ذكر لنا والله أعلم - رجلا من أهل كُوثَى ، من قرية بالسواد ، سواد الكوفة. 
ورواه الطبري في تفسيره (11/467) عن السدي .*
*واختاره الإمام الطبري فقال :
" أولى القولين بالصواب منهما عندي قولُ من قال : هو اسم أبيه ؛ لأن الله تعالى ذكره أخبر أنه أبوه ، وهو القول المحفوظ من قول أهل العلم ، دون القول الآخر الذي زعم قائلُه أنه نعتٌ " انتهى من " جامع البيان " (11/468)*
*قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله – في تعليقه على تأويلات القول الأول:
" هذه الأقوال وغيرها مما ذهب إليه بعض المفسرين لا تستند إلى دليل ، وأقوال النسابين لا ثقة بها ، وما في الكتب السالفة ليس حجة على القرآن ، فهو الحجة ، وهو المهيمن على غيره من الكتب ، والصحيح أن آزر هو الاسم العَلَم لأبي إبراهيم كما سماه الله في كتابه " انتهى باختصار من تحقيق كتاب " المعرب " للجواليقي (ص/77). 
ثم عقد الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله في آخر تحقيقه للكتاب مبحثا خاصا بعنوان : " آزر تحقيق أنه اسم أبي إبراهيم عليه السلام " (ص/407-413)، وكان مما قال فيه :
" وبعد : فإن الذي ألجأهم إلى هذا العنت شيئان اثنان : قول النسابين ، وما في كتب أهل الكتاب .
أما قول النسابين فإن هذه الأنساب القديمة مختلفة مضطربة ، وفيها من الخلاف العجب – وذكر مثالا على اختلاف النسابين ، ثم قال -
وأما كتب أهل الكتاب فإن الله سبحانه وصف هذا القرآن فقال : ( وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ ) المائدة/48. والمهيمن الرقيب ، فهذا القرآن رقيب على غيره من الكتب ، وليس شيء منها رقيبا عليه .
والحجة القاطعة في نفي التأويلات التي زعموها في كلمة " آزر " وفي إبطال ما سموه قراءات تخرج باللفظ عن أنه علم لوالد إبراهيم ، الحديث الصحيح الصريح في البخاري – فذكر الحديث السابق ، ثم قال - فهذا النص يدل على أنه اسمه العلم ، وهو لا يحتمل التأويل ولا التحريف .
ووجه الحجة فيه : أن هذا النبي الذي جاءنا بالقرآن من عند الله فصدقناه وآمنا أنه لا ينطق عن الهوى هو الذي أخبر أن آزر أبو إبراهيم ، وذكره باسمه العلم في حديثه الصحيح ، وهو المبين لكتاب الله بسنته ، فما خالفها من التأويل أو التفسير باطل . 
وهذه الأخبار عن الأمم المطوية في دفائن الدهور المتغلغلة في القدم قبل تأريخ التواريخ ، لا نعلم عنها خبرا صحيحا إلا ما حكاه النبي المعصوم ، إخبارا عن الغيب بما أوحى الله إليه في كتابه ، أو ألقى في روعه في سنته وحيا أو إلهاما ، إذ لا سبيل غيره الآن لتحقيقها تحقيقا علميا تاريخيا ، وما ورد في كتب أهل الكتاب لم تثبت نسبته إلى من نسب إليه بأية طريق من طرق الثبوت ، فلا يصلح أن يكون حجة لأحد أو عليه .
وليس لمعترض أن يشكك في صحة الحديث الذي روينا ، فإن أهل العلم بالحديث حكموا بصحته ، وكفى برواية البخاري إياه في صحيحه تصحيحا ، وهم أهل الذكر في هذا الفن ، وعنهم يؤخذ ، وبهم يقتدى في التوثق من صحة الحديث " انتهى من تحقيق كتاب " المعرب " للجواليقي (ص/411-413)*
*وجاء في " فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة " (4/216-217) :
" آزر هو أبو إبراهيم ، لقوله تعالى : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً )، وهذا نص قطعي صريح لا يحتاج إلى اجتهاد ، ورجح ذلك الإمام ابن جرير وابن كثير " انتهى.
عبد العزيز بن باز – عبد الرزاق عفيفي – عبد الله بن غديان – عبد الله بن قعود .*
*وبهذا يتبين أن " آزر " هو اسم والد إبراهيم الحقيقي كما هو ظاهر القرآن والسنة ، وهو القول الراجح إن شاء الله تعالى ، وذلك لا يعني نفي أن يكون " تارح " أيضا اسم علم له ، سواء في لغة أخرى ، أو عند قوم آخرين ، خاصة وأن بعض الدارسين في اللسانيات يقررون أن اسم " آزر " هو نفسه اسم " تارح " وإنما طرأ عليه شيء من التغيير مع مرور الزمان وتغير اللهجات . 
يقول الدكتور عبد الرحيم الهندي :
" وهناك احتمال آخر ، وهو أن لفظ آزر هو تارح ، طرأ عليه شيء من التغيير ، قد يبدو هذا غريبا ، ولكن الحقائق تؤيد هذا الاحتمال .
إن اسمه المذكور في التوراة (التكوين 11/26) (تيرح)، وفي ترجمة التوراة اليونانية المعروفة بالترجمة السبعينية كتب اسمه هكذا : (....) ونطقه : " ثرّا " ، وقد حذفت منه الحاء ، ويرى " غيجر " أن " ثرا " بالقلب المكاني أصبح " آثر "، ثم " آزر " .
ومثل هذا التغيير جائز الوقوع ، ومثال آخر لذلك " عيسى "، وأصله بالعبرية " يشوع " فقد انتقلت فيه العين من آخر الكلمة إلى أولها ، وأصبحت الواو ياء " انتهى من تحقيق " المعرَّب من الكلام الأعجمي على حروف المعجم " للجواليقي (ت540هـ) (ص/135)
ومن مراجع التفسير : " زاد المسير " (2/46)، " الجامع لأحكام القرآن " (7/22-23)، " تفسير القرآن العظيم " (3/288-289)، " التحرير والتنوير " (7/310-312)*
*ولا يفوتنا التنبيه هنا إلى أن الاختلاف في اسم أبي إبراهيم عليه السلام ليس من مسائل العقيدة التي يبحث فيها عن قول أهل السنة والجماعة ، بل هي مسألة علمية اجتهادية للاجتهاد فيها حظ واسع من النظر ، وقد قال بكلا القولين من كبار المفسرين من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم .
والله أعلم .*

*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ما شاء الله ، ما شاء الله
> العم يُسمى أبا في اللغة .
> فاذا اردنا ان نقصد بالكلام العم الذي هو العم ، و ليس العم الذي هو الاب فماذا نقول يا معتدل ؟!!


إن كان ردك لمجرد التنكيت فليس هذا موضعه .    ولكن الجواب واضح وهو أن نقول يا عم . 
ولعلك أردت أن تسأل كيف نسمي الأب الذي هو الأب الحقيقي حتى نميزه عن العم الذي يشاركه في تلك التسمية ؟
الجواب سهل مرة أخرى : نسميه بالوالد لأن الوالد هو من تخلق الولد من نطفته فلا يتعدد

أما إن كان ردك اعتراضا فعلى علماء اللغة تعترض وليس عليّ ، وهاك ردا كافيا :

قال تعالى (  أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ). [البقرة:133].
فسمى إبراهيم أبا رغم انه جد وسمى كلاًّ من إسماعيل وإسحاق أبا رغم ان أحدهما عم بلا شك ، سواء كان إسماعيل أو إسحاق.

وإليك ما في المعجم الوسيط وهو من تأليف مجمع اللغة العربية:
الأبُ - أبُ : 

الأبُ : الوالد . 
و الأبُ الجَدُّ ، ويطلق على العَمِّ ، وعلى صَاحب الشيء ، وعلى من كانسببًا في إيجادُّ شيء أَو ظهوره أو إِصلاحه ...
إنتهى المقصود منه .




> *وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله** :**
> " جمهور أهل النسب** - منهم ابن عباس**- على أن اسم أبيه تارح ، وأهل الكتاب يقولون تارخ " انتهى من " البداية والنهاية " (1/163**)**
> وقد ورد ذلك في** صريح كلام ابن عباس**: كما عند ابن أبي حاتم في " التفسير " (4/1324-1325) بإسنادين عنه** .*


*كفى بكلام حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه حجة على من يحتقر رأي النسابين في هذه المسألة ويعده من جملة ما لا دليل عليه. فكيف لحبر الأمة** رضي الله عنه أن يأخذ بكلام غير موثوق ويترك حديثا صحيحا ؟ هذا من أبعد ما يتصور**.**
أما*من يحتج بالحديث الذي رواه البخاري ونصه :
*( يَلْقَى إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَبَاهُ آزَرَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَعَلَى** وَجْهِ آزَرَ قَتَرَةٌ وَغَبَرَةٌ ، فَيَقُولُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ : أَلَمْ** أَقُلْ لَكَ لاَ تَعْصِنِي ؟ فَيَقُولُ* *أَبُوهُ* *: فَالْيَوْمَ لاَ** أَعْصِيكَ . فَيَقُولُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ : يَا رَبِّ ، إِنَّكَ وَعَدْتَنِي** أَنْ لاَ تُخْزِيَنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ ، فَأَي خِزْىٍ أَخْزَى مِنْ* *أَبِي* *الأَبْعَدِ ؟! فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : إِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ** الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ، ثُمَّ يُقَالُ : يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ مَا** تَحْتَ رِجْلَيْكَ ؟ فَيَنْظُرُ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِذِيخٍ مُلْتَطِخٍ ،** فَيُؤْخَذُ بِقَوَائِمِهِ فَيُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ* *)*

*فليت شعري أي حجة فيه وهو لا يزيد عن الآية* شيئا ؟ 
  كل ما فيه ان آزر أبو إبراهيم وقد بينا ان العم يقال له أب أيضا في اللغة. 
  نعم لو جاء فيه أنه والده لكان أصرح لأن الوالد واحد لا يتعدد كما سبق الذكر.

يبقى السؤال : 
ما ردكما على ما طرحته في الموضوع ؟ 
*فإن ما ذكرتماه لا يرد منه شيئا


*

----------


## من الانصار

إيها المعتدل , متى نقول لفظة (الأب) تعني الاب و متى تعني العم ؟ مثلا, قال لك شخص ما "جاء ابوك" هل هنا ابوك (الذي أنت من صلبه) ام عمك ؟ كيف تعرف ؟ مثال آخر, لو روينا حديثا عن الحسين بن علي

----------


## من الانصار

إيها المعتدل , متى نقول لفظة (الأب) تعني الاب و متى تعني العم ؟ مثلا, قال لك شخص ما "جاء ابوك" هل هنا يعني ابوك (الذي أنت من صلبه) ام عمك ؟ كيف تعرف ؟ مثال آخر, لو روينا حديثا عن الحسين بن علي  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  و قال حدثني أبي قال قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ............. " فعمن حدث الحسين  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  ؟ هل عن علي  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  أم عن عمه جعفر مثلا ؟ 
إن ما ذكرته من كتاب البحر البحيط فلا يعدوا أن يكون دلالة متضمنة مع الجمع فقط ,مثلا.
الجمع لكمة الأب هي آباء , فلوا قال لك شخصاً ما " انت على ملة آبائك" فهل لديك آباء كثيرين لأم واحدة؟ هل تعلم هذا تفسير لأمراة زانية ؟ طيب, ما المعنى المراد من الجمع ؟ الجواب : معناه سلف الرجل و نسبه او عشيرته او من ينتمي إليهم و تبدأ من اعمامه و أقربائه فصاعدا. كما قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِم مُّقْتَدُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  و أمثالها كثيرة , فهل يعني ذلك إن لكل واحد منهم أم متزوجة برجال كثر ؟ ام المراد من الآباء هم قبيلتنا و بني عمومتنا و سلفنا ؟ 

 لو قال لك احد ما "لا تفعل ذلك, فإن آباؤكم كان ينهون ذلك" هل يتبادر إلى ذهنك إن ابوك و عمك كانا مشتركين في أمك ؟ فهل أنت في شك الآن أبن من ؟ أم المراد من أباؤكم هي بني عمومتكم و سلفكم الذي تنحدرون منه ؟

فيا زميلي , إن اشتمل معنى كلمة الاب على العم (جدلاً) فهي من باب الجمع , لا بل ازيدك عليه و حتى معناه الجد و ابو الجد و سلفك كله ,كما بينت لك, فلماذا لم يقل الله سبحانه عمه ؟ فلم التضليل من الله (كما تعتقد)؟ 

فقولك الاب يمكن أن يراد به العم فهذا من جنس ألفاظ الاب , و منها الجمع آباء .....

و أترك لك التعليق حيث ما ورد في كتاب الله من كلمة أبويه في سورة يوسف و ما المراد منها .

ثم هلا بينت لي معنى كلمة " الأبوين " في اللغة عموما , هل هما ابوك و عمك ؟ أم ابوك و أمك ؟ 
أضف معنى آخر للأب و هي "الام" الى كتاب البحر المحيط  _ إبتسامة _ . 

هل عرفت الآن دلالات كلمة الأب سواء بصيغة المفرد او التثنية او الجمع ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> يبقى السؤال : 
> ما ردكما على ما طرحته في الموضوع ؟ 
> *فإن ما ذكرتماه لا يرد منه شيئا*


نعم ..
من أين علم صاحب الموضوع أن آزر قد توفاه الله عز وجل سبحانه قبل آبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بزمن كثير ؟
الإشكال لصاحب الموضوع أنه بنى المسألة كلها على أن آزر مات قبل أن يكون إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام كبيرًا في السن ، فنسأله من أين علمت ذلك ؟ 

وأيضًا : ظن صاحب الموضوع أن استغفار ابراهيم لأبيه أزر إنما هو مرة واحدة فقط !
وما الذي أدراه أنه كان لا يستغفر لأبيه كثيرًا أكثر من مرة واحدة ؟
من الممكن أن إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ظل يستغفر لأبيه آزر طوال حياته فلما جاءه الخبر أنه قد مات على الشرك كف عن الاستغفار له .

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> نعم ..
> من أين علم صاحب الموضوع أن آزر قد توفاه الله عز وجل سبحانه قبل آبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بزمن كثير ؟
> الإشكال لصاحب الموضوع أنه بنى المسألة كلها على أن آزر مات قبل أن يكون إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام كبيرًا في السن ، فنسأله من أين علمت ذلك ؟ 
> 
> وأيضًا : ظن صاحب الموضوع أن استغفار ابراهيم لأبيه أزر إنما هو مرة واحدة فقط !
> وما الذي أدراه أنه كان لا يستغفر لأبيه كثيرًا أكثر من مرة واحدة ؟
> من الممكن أن إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ظل يستغفر لأبيه آزر طوال حياته فلما جاءه الخبر أنه قد مات على الشرك كف عن الاستغفار له .


بالرجوع إلى كتب التاريخ سنجد :

في كتاب البداية والنهاية لابن كثير مثلا :
وتقدم عن ابن عباس أنه ولد ببرزة شرقي دمشق فلما أهلك الله نمرود على يديه وهاجر إلى حران ثم إلى أرض الشام وأقام ببلاد إيليا كما ذكرنا وولد له إسماعيل واسحق ... إنتهى المراد منه.

فتكون ولادة إسماعيل وإسحاق عليهما السلام قبل هجرته على حران التي توفي فيها آزر.

لما جاء في تاريخ الطبري:  
*(** فمات تارخ وهو** آزر** أبو إبراهيم* *بحران على كفره* ) إنتهى المراد منه.

وإذا كان سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام قد ذهب إلى حران قبل أن يرزق بولديه إسماعيل وإسحاق ، فقد ولد إسحاق إذن بعد موت آزر بعشر سنين على الأقل لأنه ولد بعد عشر سنين من ولادة سيدنا إسماعيل عليهما السلام ... لما ورد في كتاب البدء والتاريخ للمطهر بن طاهر المقدسي :
( وحملت سارة باسحق بعد عشر سنين من مولد اسمعيل ) إنتهى المراد منه.

 وكانت دعوة الخليل عليه السلام لوالديه بعد ان رزق بإسماعيل وإسحاق لقوله تعالى ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء. رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء. رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ )

 فقد توفي آزر إذن قبل دعوة الخليل عليه السلام لوالديه بعشر سنين على الأقل .

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> إيها المعتدل , متى نقول لفظة (الأب) تعني الاب و متى تعني العم ؟ مثلا, قال لك شخص ما "جاء ابوك" هل هنا يعني ابوك (الذي أنت من صلبه) ام عمك ؟ كيف تعرف ؟ مثال آخر, لو روينا حديثا عن الحسين بن علي  و قال حدثني أبي قال قال رسول الله  ............. " فعمن حدث الحسين  ؟ هل عن علي  أم عن عمه جعفر مثلا ؟ 
> إن ما ذكرته من كتاب البحر البحيط فلا يعدوا أن يكون دلالة متضمنة مع الجمع فقط ,مثلا.
> الجمع لكمة الأب هي آباء , فلوا قال لك شخصاً ما " انت على ملة آبائك" فهل لديك آباء كثيرين لأم واحدة؟ هل تعلم هذا تفسير لأمراة زانية ؟ طيب, ما المعنى المراد من الجمع ؟ الجواب : معناه سلف الرجل و نسبه او عشيرته او من ينتمي إليهم و تبدأ من اعمامه و أقربائه فصاعدا. كما قال تعالى إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِم مُّقْتَدُونَ  و أمثالها كثيرة , فهل يعني ذلك إن لكل واحد منهم أم متزوجة برجال كثر ؟ ام المراد من الآباء هم قبيلتنا و بني عمومتنا و سلفنا ؟ 
> 
>  لو قال لك احد ما "لا تفعل ذلك, فإن آباؤكم كان ينهون ذلك" هل يتبادر إلى ذهنك إن ابوك و عمك كانا مشتركين في أمك ؟ فهل أنت في شك الآن أبن من ؟ أم المراد من أباؤكم هي بني عمومتكم و سلفكم الذي تنحدرون منه ؟
> 
> فيا زميلي , إن اشتمل معنى كلمة الاب على العم (جدلاً) فهي من باب الجمع , لا بل ازيدك عليه و حتى معناه الجد و ابو الجد و سلفك كله ,كما بينت لك, فلماذا لم يقل الله سبحانه عمه ؟ فلم التضليل من الله (كما تعتقد)؟ 
> 
> فقولك الاب يمكن أن يراد به العم فهذا من جنس ألفاظ الاب , و منها الجمع آباء .....
> ...


إنتبه فالجمع الذي ذكرته انت جمع خال من العطف.
وقبل كل شيء ... أؤكد ان العم يقال له أب في اللغة وهذا لا يسع أحدا إنكاره مهما حاول.
اما عن الألفاظ التي لها اكثر من معنى واحد وكيف نفرق بينها فأنت تعلم وجود الكثير منها في اللغة فلماذا لم تطرح السؤال بشأنها كلها وركزت  بالخصوص على لفظة "الأب" ؟
وهل يمنع استعمال لفظ له أكثر من معنى خشية اللبس ؟
ألم تقرأ في بعض الأحاديث النبوية ألفاظا لها اكثر من معنى واحد ولولا شرح العلماء لها لضل كثير من الناس !.

أنت تجعل الجمع مسوغا لإدخال العم ضمن الآباء ... طيب ... فلو كان هناك خال مع الآباء هل يمكن جمعه بالعطف ؟
كلا ولن تجدها في اللغة مهما بحثت.
فالله تعالى لما قال ( آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ) قد قالها بالعطف وليس على العموم كما ذكرت انت في امثلتك ... وهنا مربط الفرس ... فذلك العطف يجعل العم أبا قطعا ، ولو كان هناك خال لما جاز عطفه أبدا ... فهل أراد الله ان يلبس علينا بذكر العم في هذه الآية بلفظ الأب ؟
نعم إذا كان خال أحدهم هو من ربّاه حتى كبر فهو يسمى في اللغة أبا أيضا لأجل تربيته ... كما جاء في المعجم الوسيط سابقا :
و الأبُ الجَدُّ ، ويطلق على العَمِّ ، وعلى صَاحب الشيء ، وعلى من كان سببًا في إيجادُّ شيء أَو ظهوره أو إِصلاحه ... إنتهى
أما ان يكون الخال مجرد خال بلا تربية فلا يقال له أب.
لعلك فهمت.

وازيدك بشأن قولك :
فلماذا لم يقل الله سبحانه عمه ؟ فلم التضليل من الله (كما تعتقد)؟ 

ان الإمام السيوطي رحمه الله ذكر أن عادة قوم سيدنا ابراهيم بكل الأحوال أن يقولوا للعم أب ، فجاءت الآية تبعا لما تعارفوا عليه.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

البرهان الساطع!!!! عنوان بارز 
هذه المحدثة ما قال بها في بلادنا إلا الرافضة السبئية وهي في حقيقتها ما كانت إلا دفاعاً عن أبي طالب كما هو معروف عند من خبرهم وعاش معهم وناظرهم.
وما بال كل هؤلاء الذين نقلت عنهم (في تفسير الطبري) كابن عباس والضحاك ومجاهد لم يخطئوا مرة فيقولوا (عمّه) كما فعلت أخي الكريم مع كل (أباه وأبيه وأبوه) فوضعت لنا من عندك (أي عمه) (أي عمه) (أي عمه) أم أنك أخي الحبيب فهمت ما لم يفهم أولئك الأئمة العرب الأقحاح فسبقتهم إلى ذلك؟!

أخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  أن رجلاً قال يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : في النار، فلما قفَّى دعاه فقال: إن أبي وأباك في النار.

----------


## المعتدل

> البرهان الساطع!!!! عنوان بارز 
> هذه المحدثة ما قال بها في بلادنا إلا الرافضة السبئية وهي في حقيقتها ما كانت إلا دفاعاً عن أبي طالب كما هو معروف عند من خبرهم وعاش معهم وناظرهم.
> وما بال كل هؤلاء الذين نقلت عنهم (في تفسير الطبري) كابن عباس والضحاك ومجاهد لم يخطئوا مرة فيقولوا (عمّه) كما فعلت أخي الكريم مع كل (أباه وأبيه وأبوه) فوضعت لنا من عندك (أي عمه) (أي عمه) (أي عمه) أم أنك أخي الحبيب فهمت ما لم يفهم أولئك الأئمة العرب الأقحاح فسبقتهم إلى ذلك؟!
> 
> أخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك  أن رجلاً قال يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ قال : في النار، فلما قفَّى دعاه فقال: إن أبي وأباك في النار.


يبقى البرهان ساطعا لأنك يا أخي لم تقدر على رده بعلم.

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

نصح العلماء بعدم مناظرة الرافضي لانه لا يوجد اصل يرجع اليه عند الخلاف ، فالقران عنده مُحرف و السنة نقلها لنا الكفار ، و أنا انصح بعدم مناظرة المتصوف فانه لا عقل له ، نسأل الله العافية و ان يغفر لي و لوالدي ـ أبي الحقيقي و أمي ـ و للمسلمين و المسلمات

----------


## أم كريم

اليوم فقط سمعت الشيخ الحويني في محاضرته قال أن سيدنا إبراهيم صلى الله عليه و سلم يلقى أباه يوم القيامة... إلى آخر الحديث و الشاهد من القول أكد أن آزر هو والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه الصلاة و السلام بمعنى الأب و ليس العم إنتهى.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> بالرجوع إلى كتب التاريخ سنجد :
> 
> في كتاب البداية والنهاية لابن كثير مثلا :
> وتقدم عن ابن عباس أنه ولد ببرزة شرقي دمشق فلما أهلك الله نمرود على يديه وهاجر إلى حران ثم إلى أرض الشام وأقام ببلاد إيليا كما ذكرنا وولد له إسماعيل واسحق ... إنتهى المراد منه.
> 
> ...


يا أخي الكريم ..
الإشكال للموضوع من أوله لآخره أنه مبني على احتمالات وشىء وهمي !
أنت تريد أن تثبت أن هذا الدعاء : { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ } هو بعد موت آزر !
وهذا لا دليل عليه إلا استنتاجاتك أنت من ( بعض ) القصص والحكايات المجردة من حديث أو أثر صحيح !
بل إن بعض القصص تقول بعكس كلامك ! وبعض الكتب ذكرت أن آزر عاش لمدة 250 سنة !
فلا تقل لنا أيها الأخ الكريم قال الطبري وقال ابن كثير وأنت أصلا تخالفهم في المسألة !
 فلا نقبل منك إلا خبر صحيح .
لأن الاحتمالات كلها ممكنة .
من الممكن أن يكون آزر قد مات  قبل موت سيدنا ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بيوم واحد .
ما الذي يدريك ؟!
هل عندك حديث أو أثر يبين ذلك ؟
من الممكن أن يكون قد هاجر وترك أبيه على قيد الحياة ثم علم ابراهيم بموت أبيه على الكفر وأنه عدو لله عز وجل سبحانه عن طريق الوحي وهذا شىء وارد جدًا لأنه رسول خاصة وأن الآيات البينات الكريمات يستأنس منها بذلك ، انظر إلى قول آزر : { واهجرني مليا } ، وقال الله تبارك وتعالى سبحانه  : 
{ فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا اقْتُلُوهُ أَوْ حَرِّقُوهُ فَأَنْجَاهُ اللَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (24) وَقَالَ إِنَّمَا اتَّخَذْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْثَانًا مَوَدَّةَ بَيْنِكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُ بَعْضُكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَيَلْعَنُ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا وَمَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ (25) فَآمَنَ لَهُ لُوطٌ وَقَالَ إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ } 
وقال الله تبارك وتعالى سبحانه : 
{  إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَاذَا تَعْبُدُونَ (85) أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً دُونَ اللَّهِ تُرِيدُونَ (86) فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (87) فَنَظَرَ نَظْرَةً فِي النُّجُومِ (88) فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَقِيمٌ (89) فَتَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ مُدْبِرِينَ (90) فَرَاغَ إِلَى آلِهَتِهِمْ فَقَالَ أَلَا تَأْكُلُونَ (91) مَا لَكُمْ لَا تَنْطِقُونَ (92) فَرَاغَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضَرْبًا بِالْيَمِينِ (93) فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ يَزِفُّونَ (94) قَالَ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَنْحِتُونَ (95) وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (96) قَالُوا ابْنُوا لَهُ بُنْيَانًا فَأَلْقُوهُ فِي الْجَحِيمِ (97) فَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ (98) وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ } 
انظر إلى الآيات البينات الكريمات 
{ إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ } .. إلى .....
وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ } .

هذا هو الشىء الطبيعي جدًا خاصة إذا علمنا أن بعض  ( القصص ) في الكتب ذكرت أن آزر مات وهو عنده 250 سنة !
وذكرت القصص أيضًا أن عمر ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام لما رزقه الله سبحانه عز وجل باسماعيل كان 70 سنة .
ونضيف عليها 10 سنوات أخرى لأسحاق عليه السلام كما ذكرت أنت فيكون 80 عام .
وأنت تقول أن آزر قد مات بقدر الله عز وجل سبحانه قبل ولادة اسحاق عليه السلام ب10 سنوات (( على الأقل ))
يعنى رجعنا  70 عام مرة أخرى !
فكم كان عمر آزر لما رزق بابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟!
( 260 - 70 ) = 190 عام !!
يعنى التحاكم إلى القصص والحكايات تنقض استنتاجك !
وأنت تقول أن هذا الدعاء كان في آخر حياة ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام كما ذكرت أنت بنفسك !
والقصص تقول أنه كان عمره لما ولد له اسحاق 80 عام ، وتقول أيضًا أنه توفاه الله عز وجل سبحانه وهو عنده حوالى 180 عام .
فمن أين أتيت بان إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام لما قال هذا الدعاء كان في آخر حياته ؟! 
وكان لا يزال باقي في حياته 100 عام على حسب القصص !
يعني الاحتمالات والحسابات كلها قائمة وكل هذه الحسابات لا تعتمد على حديث صحيح يبين هل قام ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بهذا الدعاء : { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ } قبل موت آزر أو بعد موته ؟

فتبقى الحقيقة أن ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ظل يستغفر لآزر ومن ضمن استغفار إبراهيم هذا الدعاء { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ } وهذا كان في حياة آزر ، فلما تبين لإبراهيم أن آزر قد مات على الشرك كف عن الاستغفار له .

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> نصح العلماء بعدم مناظرة الرافضي لانه لا يوجد اصل يرجع اليه عند الخلاف ، فالقران عنده مُحرف و السنة نقلها لنا الكفار ، و أنا انصح بعدم مناظرة المتصوف فانه لا عقل له ، نسأل الله العافية و ان يغفر لي و لوالدي ـ أبي الحقيقي و أمي ـ و للمسلمين و المسلمات


أنت إما تتهمني بالرفض وتحريف القرآن ... وإما تتهمني بالحمق وانعدام العقل ... وكل هذا بلا دليل فهو في ميزان سيئاتك وألقاك به يوم تجتمع الخصوم فأعد له عدتك من الآن.



> اليوم فقط سمعت الشيخ الحويني في محاضرته قال أن سيدنا إبراهيم صلى الله عليه و سلم يلقى أباه يوم القيامة... إلى آخر الحديث و الشاهد من القول أكد أن آزر هو والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه الصلاة و السلام بمعنى الأب و ليس العم إنتهى.


أنا أيضا سمعت شيوخا أجلاء أكدوا أن آزر ليس والد سيدنا إبراهيم ... فهل تأكيد العلماء مما يحتج به أم يحتج له ؟



> فلا نقبل منك إلا خبر صحيح .
> لأن الاحتمالات كلها ممكنة .
> من الممكن أن يكون آزر قد مات  قبل موت سيدنا ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بيوم واحد .
> ما الذي يدريك ؟!
> هل عندك حديث أو أثر يبين ذلك ؟
> .


ما دام الأمر عندك بهذا الشكل فكيف تزعم ان آزر والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام وليس عمه مع احتمال صحة ما ذكرته لكم ؟
ما دمت لا تقدر على رد ما جئت به فهو داخل في جملة الإحتمالات حتى ترده بدليل دامغ ولا دليل ... فكيف لا ترضى لنفسك إلا بأقبح الإحتمالين وهو كفر والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام الذي من نتائجه خروج أفضل الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من محل نجس - ولا نجاسة أعظم من الكفر بالله - وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم اكرم على الله من ذلك بكثير ... ويشهد لهذا حديث *" لم أزل أنقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحام الطاهرات "*

فهل هذا هو حبكم له صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيمكم له ؟
ليت دليلكم كان صريحا ... إذن والله لا نخالفكم فيه أبدا ... ولكنه مجرد احتمال لا جزم فيه بمرة.
وهذا حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه يقرأ في كتاب الله تعالى ان آزر هو أب سيدنا إبراهيم ( وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر ) ويقول رغم ذلك ان اسم والده "تارح" هو وكل النسابين تقريبا حتى لقد حكوا إجماعهم على ذلك فهل كلهم مخالفون لكتاب الله وآخذون بكلام أهل الكتاب ؟ ... من يفعل ذلك وهو متيقن من صحة ما في القرآن فقد كفر بلا ريب ... فهل كفر كل أولئك الجهابذة بمخالفة ما تعدونه انتم صريح القرآن والسنة أم فهموا فهما غير الذي فهمتموه ؟
أزيدك شيئا وهو أن هلاك قوم لوط كان قطعا قبل ولادة إسحاق عليه السلام ... وفي هلاكهم من العبرة والإعجاز ما يكفي لإظهار الحق لمن بقي حيا بعدهم ... فلو كان آزر حيا لعلم بتلك المعجزة ولتراجع عن غيه خوفا على نفسه ... وهذا ليس دليلا صريحا ولا حجة قوية ، ولكنه من المرجحات لصحة ما نقلته.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ما دام الأمر عندك بهذا الشكل فكيف تزعم ان آزر والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام وليس عمه مع احتمال صحة ما ذكرته لكم ؟
> ما دمت لا تقدر على رد ما جئت به فهو داخل في جملة الإحتمالات حتى ترده بدليل دامغ ولا دليل ... فكيف لا ترضى لنفسك إلا بأقبح الإحتمالين وهو كفر والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام الذي من نتائجه خروج أفضل الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من محل نجس ... إذ لا نجاسة أعظم من الكفر بالله .!!!! ... أهذا هو حبكم له صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعظيمكم له ؟
>  .


مشكلتك يا أخي أنك تنفي اليقين بالشك !
نحن لا نزعم ولكن نحن معنا اليقين 
معنا القرآن الكريم والسنة الصحيحة ..
فما الذي معك ؟
عذرًا فالذي معك ما هو إلا مجرد حواديت !!

اثبت أن أزر مات قبل هذا الدعاء : { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ } ..
ولو جلست ألف عام لن تستطيع اثبات ذلك إلا من خلال بعض الحواديت !!

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> مشكلتك يا أخي أنك تنفي اليقين بالشك !
> نحن لا نزعم ولكن نحن معنا اليقين 
> معنا القرآن الكريم والسنة الصحيحة ..


هات دليلك الذي تعده من جملة ما يفيد القطع واليقين .
وأذكرك بقاعدة أصولية تقول  : ما تطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به الاستدلال.
فإن كان دليلك الآية السابقة والحديث السابق فقد علمت انهما غير قطعيين من حيث "الدلالة" وأن القاعدة السابقة تنفي عنهما القطع واليقين الذي تتمسك به  ... أم انك تتيقن مما يختاره عقلك فقط.
ثم ما قولك في مخالفة النسابين وابن عباس رضي الله عنه لصريح الآية كما ذكرتُ قبل قليل ؟

----------


## المعتدل

ثم ما قولك ايضا فيما ذكرته من هلاك قوم لوط الذي هو عبرة لمن اعتبر ؟ ... ألا يكفي عندك لردع من بقي حيا بعدهم ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

أي احتمال وأي استدلال وأي قاعدة أصولية ؟!
بأماراة البرهان الساطع ؟!
لا أدري يا أخي الكريم هل ترد على نفسك ؟!

يا أخي خلاصة المسألة كلها من أولها لآخرها في الآيات البينات التالية :
{ قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا }
{  وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّين }
{ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ }
{ إِلَّا قَوْلَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ رَبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا  وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ }*
{*وَمَا  كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ  وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ  تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ }

هذا هو الذي عندنا ..
فما الذي عندك ؟!

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> أي احتمال وأي استدلال وأي قاعدة أصولية ؟!
> لا أدري يا أخي الكريم هل ترد على نفسك ؟!
> 
> يا أخي خلاصة المسألة كلها من أولها لآخرها في الآيات البينات التالية :
> { قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا }
> {  وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّين }
> { رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ }
> { إِلَّا قَوْلَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ رَبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا  وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ }*{*وَمَا  كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ  وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ  تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ }
> 
> ...


إفهمني يا أخي يرحمك الله ووسع عقلك معي لبعض الوقت حتى لا ندور في حلقة مفرغة.
أنت تقول بأن هذه الآيات تفيد القطع واليقين ... واي دليل فيها سوى لفظة الأب التي هي أعم من لفظة الوالد ؟ 
هل تنكر ان لفظة الأب قد تطلق على العم ؟
إن أنكرت فانت مخطئ ومحجوج باللغة بل وبالقرآن نفسه ... وإن وافقت فقد حكمت على الآية بأنها محتملة وليست قطعية ، لأن القطعي هو "ما لا يتطرق إليه الشك ولا الإحتمال بحال " ... وما كان كذلك فليس فيه يقين كما تزعم ... لعلك الآن فهمت.
لم تجب على سؤالي وهو : كيف يخالف حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه وكل النسابين صريح القرآن حتى جعلوا اسم والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام تارح وليس آزر ؟
والسؤال الآخر حول هلاك قوم لوط وما فيه من عبرة لمن بقي حيا بعدهم.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

اللهم آمين واياك ..



> كيف يخالف حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه وكل النسابين صريح القرآن حتى جعلوا اسم والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام تارح وليس آزر ؟


هذا هو قول النسابين حتى ننتهي من هذه النقطة  :

( قال أهل النسب: هو إبراهيم بن آزر، واسمه تارح، وآزَرُ لقبه، هكذا قال الكلبي. وعن محمد بن كعب القَرظيّ، قال: إبراهيم بن آزَر في القرآن وهو في التوراة إبراهيم بن تارح. وقالوا إبراهيم بن آزر ) 
كتاب الأنساب للصحاري .

(ولد إسرائيل، وهو يعقوب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بن إسحاق رسول الله بن إبراهيم رسول الله وخليله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : روبان؛ ولاوى؛ وشمعون؛ ويهوذا؛ ويساخار، وزابلون: أشقاء؛ أمهم؛ لياء بنت لابان بن بثوال بن ناحور بن آزر " وهو تارح ) 
جمهرة أنساب العرب لابن حزم .
( نابت بن اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم عليه السلام ابن تارخ وهو آزر بن تاخور ) 
 نهاية الأرب في معرفة الأنساب العرب - القلقشندي .

(  بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم (عليه السلام) بن آزر وهو تارح بن ناحور )  
التعريف بالأنساب والتنويه بذوي الأحساب - القرطبي .

( وولد لساروغ فاخور، وولد لفاخور تارخ واسمه بالعربية آزر وولد لآزر إبراهيم عليه السلام ) . 
المنتخب في ذكر نسب قبائل العرب - المغيري .

( ويقال: أشجب بن نابت بن إسماعيل ابن إبراهيم بن آزر ) 
جالة المبتدي وفضالة المنتهي في النسب - الحازمي .

( بن عابر بن صلح بن نبت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن ازر وهو تارح بن ناحور ) 
الأنساب للسمعاني .

فأرجو أن تكون دقيق في كلامك ولا تقول دعوى عريضة منك " كل النسابين " !!
فكما ترى أن أكثر النسابين والمؤرخين والمفسرين يقولون أن آزر هو تارح وليس كما ذكرت أنت !




> والسؤال الآخر حول هلاك قوم لوط وما فيه من عبرة لمن بقي حيا بعدهم.


وابن نوح قد رأى الطوفان أمامه يغرق الأرض ومن فيها ومع ذلك لم يؤمن !




> كيف يخالف حبر الأمة رضي الله عنه .. صريح القرآن حتى جعلوا اسم والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام تارح وليس آزر ؟


أولاً / اثبت أن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه قال كلمة " والد " ولم يقل كلمة أب !
ثانيًا / أين هو ذلك الأثر الذي تتحدث عنه ، اذكر لنا النص بالضبط  وفي أي كتب من كتب السنة ؟
ثالثًا / من ضمن الأقوال المنقولة عن عبد الله بن عباس أنه يقول في تفسير : { وإذا قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر } أي الصنم  كما جاء في تفسر ابن كثير :
" قال الضحاك، عن ابن عباس: إن أبا إبراهيم لم يكن اسمه آزرُ، إنما كان اسمه تارح. رواه ابن أبي حاتم.
وقال أيضا: حدثنا أحمد بن عمرو بن أبي عاصم النبيل، حدثنا أبي، حدثنا أبو عاصم شبيب، حدثنا عِكْرِمة، عن ابن عباس في قوله: { وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأبِيهِ آزَرَ } يعني بآزر: الصنم، وأبو إبراهيم اسمه تارح، وأمه اسمها مثاني، وامرأته اسمها سارة، وأم إسماعيل اسمها هاجر، وهي سرية إبراهيم "  انتهي .

فإن كان هذا هو الأثر الذي تستدل به فهو لا يسعفك !
بل ينقض كل ما كتبته من أوله لآخره لأن فيه أن ابن عباس قال : إن آزر هو اسم صنم !!
يعني أنت تقول أن " آزر هو عم ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام !!
وابن عباس يقول : أن آزر اسم صنم !!
وللأمانة فإن هذا الأثر لم يقله عبد الله بن عباس ولا ريب لأنه يخالف صريح السنة الصحيحة .
ولم يذكر عبد الله بن عباس في هذا الأثر  لفظ " والد " لا من قريب ولا من بعيد !!




> افهمني يا أخي يرحمك الله ووسع عقلك معي لبعض الوقت حتى لا ندور في حلقة مفرغة.
> أنت تقول بأن هذه الآيات تفيد القطع واليقين ... واي دليل فيها سوى لفظة الأب التي هي أعم من لفظة الوالد ؟ 
> هل تنكر ان لفظة الأب قد تطلق على العم ؟
> إن أنكرت فانت مخطئ ومحجوج باللغة بل وبالقرآن نفسه ... وإن وافقت فقد حكمت على الآية بأنها محتملة وليست قطعية ، لأن القطعي هو "ما لا يتطرق إليه الشك ولا الإحتمال بحال " ... وما كان كذلك فليس فيه يقين كما تزعم ... لعلك الآن فهمت.


اللهم آمين واياك ..
طيب الآن أنا أوسع عقلي معك ، جيد ؟
فها نحن نتنزل لك وإن كنا نعتقد غير ذلك ..
سأقول لك التالي :

الأب يطلق على الوالد والجد والعم ..
جيد ؟
ونحن نتوقف في هذا الأمر فلا ندري أهو والد إبراهيم أو جده أو عمه لأنه لم يرد لنا نص يبين ذلك ..
أين هو النص الذي ينفي أن آزر هو والد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟!
وأين هو النص الذي جعلك تقول أنه عمه وليس والده ولا جده ؟!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك

كلامك أو عدولك بتفسير الأب من الوالد إلى العم ، عدول عن الحقيقة إلى المجاز ، وإذا دار الكلام بين الحقيقة والمجاز فالحقيقة هي الأصل ، كما في كتب الأصول ، إلا أن يأتي دليل يصرفه إلى المجاز.
ولا يخفى عليك أن الدليل المقبول عندنا هو نص صحيح صريح ، من قرآن أو سنة صحيحة ، أو إجماع منعقد، وهيهات لدعوتك بواحدة من هذه الثلاث.

أما تعجبك من ورود اسمين للرجل فهلاّ راجعت كتب السيرة لترى الأمثلة الكثيرة فعبد المطلب اسمه شيبة وهاشم اسمه الآخر عمرو وعبد مناف اسمه الآخر المغيرة وقصي بن كلاب اسمه الآخر زيد والنضر اسمه الآخر قيس ومدركة اسمه الآخر عامر وغيرها كثير كثير 

ولنسلم جدلاً لبرهانك الساطع! هلاّ أتحفتنا أخي الحبيب بمن سبقك من الأئمة بهذه الدعوة، هل لك إمام بهذا ؟
أم أنه اكتشاف سبقت به الأولين ولا أريد أن أقول بدعة من القول.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> طيب الآن أنا أوسع عقلي معك ، جيد ؟
> فها نحن نتنزل لك وإن كنا نعتقد غير ذلك ..
> سأقول لك التالي :
> 
> الأب يطلق على الوالد والجد والعم ..
> جيد ؟
> ونحن نتوقف في هذا الأمر فلا ندري أهو والد إبراهيم أو جده أو عمه لأنه لم يرد لنا نص يبين ذلك ..
> أين هو النص الذي ينفي أن آزر هو والد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟!
> وأين هو النص الذي جعلك تقول أنه عمه وليس والده ولا جده ؟!







> ولنسلم جدلاً لبرهانك الساطع! هلاّ أتحفتنا أخي الحبيب بمن سبقك من الأئمة بهذه الدعوة، هل لك إمام بهذا ؟
> أم أنه اكتشاف سبقت به الأولين ولا أريد أن أقول بدعة من القول.


من كتاب " الدرج المنيفة في الآباء الشريفة " للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله ( الطبعة الأولى بحيدر آباد سنة 1316 هـ الصفحة رقم 7 وما بعدها :

(( الدرجة الثاثلة :
 أنهما كانا على التوحيد ودين إبراهيم عليه السلام كما كان على ذلك طائفة من العرب كزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل وقس بن ساعدة وورقة بن نوفل وعمير بن حبيب الجهني وعمرو بن عتبة في جماعة آخرين وهذه طريقة الإمام فخر الدين الرازي وزاد: أن آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كلهم إلى آدم على التوحيد لم يكن فيهم مشرك قال: ومما يدل على أن آباء محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ما كانوا مشركين قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (لم أزل أنقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحام الطاهرات) وقال الله تعالى (إنما المشركون نجس) فوجب أن لا يكون أحد من أجداده عليه السلام مشركاً قال: ومن ذلك قوله تعالى )  الذي يراك حين تقوم وتقلبك في الساجدين ) معناه أنه كان نوره ينقل من ساجد إلى ساجد. قال ولهذا التقرير فالآية دالة على أن جميع آباء محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كانوا مسلمين قال: وحينئذ يجب القطع بأن والد إبراهيم ما كان من الكافرين وإنما ذاك عمه أقصى ما في الباب أن يحمل قوله تعالى (وتقلبك في الساجدين) على وجوه أخرى وإذا وردت الروايات بالكل ولا منافاة بينها وجب حمل الآية على الكل وبذلك يثبت أن والد إبراهيم عليه السلام ما كان من عبدة الأوثان وإن آزر لم يكن والده بل كان عمه _ انتهى ملخصاً_ وقد وافقه على الاستدلال بالآية الثانية بهذا المعنى الإمام الماوردي صاحب "الحاوي الكبير" من أئمة أصحابنا.
وقد وجدت ما يعضد هذه المقالة من الأدلة ما بين مجمل ومفصل: فالمجمل دليل مركب من مقدمتين:

أحداهما أن الأحاديث الصحيحة دلت على أن كل أصل من أصوله عليه الصلاة والسلام من آدم عليه السلام إلى أبيه خير أهل زمانه. 

وثانيهما الأحاديث الصحيحة والآثار دلت على أنه لم تخل الأرض من عهد نوح عليه السلام إلى بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من أناس على الفطرة يعبدون الله ويوحدونه ويصلون له وبهم تحفظ الأرض ولولاهم لهلكت الأرض ومن عليها."

"ومن أدلة المقدمة الأولى:

حديث البخاري (بعثت من خير قرون بني آدم قرناً فقرناً حتى بعثت من القرن الذي كنت فيه)

وحديث البيهقي (ما افترقت الناس فرقتين إلا جعلني الله في خيرهما فأخرجت من بين أبوي فلم يصبني شيء من عهد الجاهلية وخرجت من نكاح لا من سفاح من لدن آدم حتى انتهيت إلى أبي وأمي فأنا خيركم نفساً وخيركم أباً)

وحديث أبي نعيم وغيره (لم يزل الله ينقلني من الأصلاب الطيبة إلى الأرحام الطاهرة مصفى ومهذباً لا ينشعب شعبتان إلا كنت في خيرهما) .في أحاديث كثير

ومن أدلة المقدمة الثانية:

ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق في المصنف وابن المنذر في التفسير بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: لم يزل على وجه الأرض من يعبد الله عليها. 

وأخرج الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في الزهد والخلال في كتاب كرامات الأولياء بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد نوح عليه السلام من سبعة يدفع الله بهم العذاب عن أهل الأرض ) في آثار أخر.

وإذا قرنت بين هاتين المقدمتين أنتج منهما قطعاً أن آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لم يكن فيهم مشرك لأنه قد ثبت في كل منهم أنه خير قرنه فإن كان الناس الذين هم على الفطرة هم آباؤه فهو المدعى وإن كان غيرهم وهم على الشرك لزم أحد الأمرين: إما أن يكون المشرك خير من المسلم وهو باطل بنص القرآن والإجماع وإما أن يكون غيرهم خير منهم وهو باطل لمخالفته الأحاديث الصحيحة فوجب قطعاً إلا يكون فيهم مشرك ليكونوا خير أهل الأرض كل في قرنه" ...

إلى ان قال رحمه الله : 

... وأما آزر فالأرجح كما قال الرازي أنه عم إبراهيم لا أبوه وقد سبقه إلى ذلك جماعة من السلف فروينا بالأسانيد عن ابن عباس ومجاهد وابن جريج والسدي قالوا ليس آزر أبا إبراهيم إنما هو إبراهيم بن تارخ ووقفت على أثر في تفسير ابن المنذر صرح فيه بأنه عمه. ))
إنتهى المقصود منه.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ... وأما آزر فالأرجح كما قال الرازي أنه  عم إبراهيم لا أبوه وقد سبقه إلى ذلك جماعة من السلف فروينا بالأسانيد عن  ابن عباس ومجاهد وابن جريج والسدي قالوا ليس آزر أبا إبراهيم إنما هو  إبراهيم بن تارخ ووقفت على أثر في تفسير ابن المنذر صرح فيه بأنه عمه. ))


يا أخي الكريم من أين تأتي بهذا الكلام ؟
اعلم يا أخي أن الرازي لم يترك لك رأي إلا ورد عليه !
وهذا هو أيسر نقل من كلام الرازي وإلا فالنقولات كثيرة بقدر الرحمان سبحانه عز وجل 

قال الرازي في تفسير قول الله عز وجل سبحانه : { وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ } :

(( الوجه الرابع : أن والد إبراهيم عليه السلام كان تارح وآزر كان عماً له ، والعم قد يطلق عليه اسم الأب ، كما حكى الله تعالى عن أولاد يعقوب أنهم قالوا : { نَعْبُدُ إلهك وإله آبَائِكَ إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق } [ البقرة : 133 ] ومعلوم أن إسمعيل كان عماً ليعقوب . وقد أطلقوا عليه لفظ الأب فكذا ههنا . واعلم أن هذه التكلفات إنما يجب المصير إليها لو دل دليل باهر على أن والد إبراهيم ما كان اسمه آزر وهذا الدليل لم يوجد ألبتة ، فأي حاجة تحملنا على هذه التأويلات ، والدليل القوي على صحة أن الأمر على ما يدل عليه ظاهر هذه الآية ، أن اليهود والنصارى والمشركين كانوا في غاية الحرص على تكذيب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وإظهار بغضه ، فلو كان هذا النسب كذباً لامتنع في العادة سكوتهم عن تكذيبه وحيث لم يكذبوه علمنا أن هذا النسب صحيح والله أعلم .)) انتهى .

----------


## محب طلب العلم

بارك الله فى وادى الذكريات

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يا أخي الكريم من أين تأتي بهذا الكلام ؟
> اعلم يا أخي أن الرازي لم يترك لك رأي إلا ورد عليه !
> وهذا هو أيسر نقل من كلام الرازي وإلا فالنقولات كثيرة بقدر الرحمان سبحانه عز وجل 
> 
> قال الرازي في تفسير قول الله عز وجل سبحانه : { وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ } :
> 
> (( الوجه الرابع : أن والد إبراهيم عليه السلام كان تارح وآزر كان عماً له ، والعم قد يطلق عليه اسم الأب ، كما حكى الله تعالى عن أولاد يعقوب أنهم قالوا : { نَعْبُدُ إلهك وإله آبَائِكَ إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق } [ البقرة : 133 ] ومعلوم أن إسمعيل كان عماً ليعقوب . وقد أطلقوا عليه لفظ الأب فكذا ههنا . واعلم أن هذه التكلفات إنما يجب المصير إليها لو دل دليل باهر على أن والد إبراهيم ما كان اسمه آزر وهذا الدليل لم يوجد ألبتة ، فأي حاجة تحملنا على هذه التأويلات ، والدليل القوي على صحة أن الأمر على ما يدل عليه ظاهر هذه الآية ، أن اليهود والنصارى والمشركين كانوا في غاية الحرص على تكذيب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وإظهار بغضه ، فلو كان هذا النسب كذباً لامتنع في العادة سكوتهم عن تكذيبه وحيث لم يكذبوه علمنا أن هذا النسب صحيح والله أعلم .)) انتهى .


ما لي أراك تتمسك بما لا طائل من ورائه يا اخي وتترك اهم شيء ؟
والله ما نقلت هذا الكلام معتمدا على ما قاله الرازي بل لأجل ما جاء معه حتى لا انقل كلاما مبتورا غير مفهوم.
ثم إن نقلي لكلام الرازي سواء وافق مذهبي او خالفه إنما الغرض منه أن أقدم للأخ فلاح حسن البغدادي ما طلبه من توثيق نسبة هذا الرأي إلى العلماء السابقين وأنه ليس بدعة من عندي كما يقول سامحه الله.
فما لي أراك لم ترد على أهم شيء وهو استدلال الإمام السيوطي بمقدمتين معتمدا على احاديث صحيحة حتى وصل إلى نتيجة لا غبار عليها ... فعلى كلامه كنت ترد لو استطعت وليس على كلام الرازي.
هذا وحجة الرازي رحمه الله في كون العرب ما كانوا ليسكتوا على خطإ في النسب لو ظهر لهم إنما نسلمها لو تيقنا ان العرب الفصحاء في ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا يعلمون ان لفظة الأب تطلق على العم أيضا ... أما وهي جائزة عندهم فكيف يردون بشيء قد يخيب مسعاهم ويفضحهم بكونه وجها آخر من أوجه اللغة وليس خطأ كما توهموا ... فضلا عن كونهم يعلمون ان القرآن كلام الله وأنه ليس بباطل لأنه أعجزهم بكونه فوق طوق البشر ... فقد شهد لهم افصح الفصحاء منهم وأبلغ البلغاء أنه ليس من كلام البشر ورغم ذلك عاندوا كما قال تعالى ( وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا ).

وقد أجاب بعضهم عن نقل الإمام السيوطي لكلام الرازي قائلا :

أمّا في (التفسير الكبير) فقد وجدنا الرازي ـ وللأسف الشديد ـ يحاول إثبات القول المخالف للحق، فكان من الضروري الوقوف على كلامه في (أسرار التنزيل) لمعرفة مدى صحّة ما نسبوا إليه، حتّى عثرنا عليه فوجدناه كذلك، فإنّه ينقل القول الحقّ الصحيح ثمّ يردّ عليه بزعمه، غير أنّه في (التفسير الكبير) ينسب القول الحق والإستدلال عليه إلى الإماميّة بصراحة، أمّا في (أسرار التنزيل) فيذكر في والد سيّدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام قولين ـ بلا نسبة لأحد ـ أحدهما: كون آزر والده، والآخر: أنّه لم يكن والده... فأورد للاستدلال على هذا القول ما نقله السيوطي وغيره عنه... ثمّ جعل يردّ عليه... وكأنّ السيوطي لم يلحظ آخر كلامه، فنسب إليه القول بالحق، والحال أنّه ليس كذلك. إنتهى المراد منه.

ولازلت لا أقضي العجب من قوم يحاولون جهدهم أن يثبتوا كفر آباء نبيهم صلوات الله عليه وسلامه ولا يرون ان كفر الآباء نقيصة حتى وإن كانت كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة ... وأن النقائص لا تليق بأكمل خلق الله تعالى ... فهو اكرم على الله من أبناء سيدنا آدم الذين ولدوا من آباء مؤمنين ... وأكرم عنده من ان يحمله مشرك بالله في صلب أو رحم نجس ... ألا ترون الناس يعيرون فلانا أو فلانا بأنه ولد نصراني أو يهودي وهم أهل كتاب فكيف بمشرك يعبد الأصنام ! ... لو لم تكن نقيصة لما عيروا بها احدا ... ولا يعجز الله تعالى أبدا ان يكرم أحب خلقه إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم بتلك المزية التي أكرم بها بعض أبناء سيدنا أدم .
فكيف تسمح لكم نفوسكم بالدفاع عن رأي لو كان حقا لآمنا به ولسكتنا عنه تأدبا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... إنها لمشكلة وقع فيها الكثير وهم للأسف الشديد لا يشعرون.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

الرد على صاحب الموضوع هنا
http://shubuhat.blogspot.com/2010/01...post_4544.html

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> من كتاب " الدرج المنيفة في الآباء الشريفة " للإمام السيوطي رحمه الله ( الطبعة الأولى بحيدر آباد سنة 1316 هـ الصفحة رقم 7 وما بعدها :
> 
>  أن آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كلهم إلى آدم على التوحيد لم يكن فيهم مشرك قال: ومما يدل على أن آباء محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ما كانوا مشركين قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (لم أزل أنقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحام الطاهرات) وقال الله تعالى (إنما المشركون نجس) فوجب أن لا يكون أحد من أجداده عليه السلام مشركاً   قال:


بارك الله فيكم 
إنما أحلت البدعة إلى السيوطي رحمه الله وما عنيناه بالأئمة ، وقد اشتهر رحمه الله بتصحيح أحاديث ضعيفة بل موضوعة منها حديث "إن الله أحيا لي أمي فآمنت بي ثم ردها" 
ونسي الثابت في الصحيح ففي (صحيح مسلم:ج2ص671ح976) من حديث أبي هريرة  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  قال زار النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله فقال استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي ، واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي.. 
وغيرها من الأحاديث الضعيفة والواهية التي صححها رحمه الله متأثراً بمنهجه الصوفي غفر الله له حتى قيل فيه "حاطب ليل" رحمه الله 
وإنما عنينا بالأئمة السلف كابن عباس ومجاهد والضحاك وبن جبير ممن نقلت لنا عنهم 
فأنت أخي الكريم الذي عدلت عن الأحاديث التي في الصحيح ومن صريح وحقيقة اللغة إلى أحاديث ضعيفة ومجاز اللغة

ومن ذلك قوله تعالى )   الذي يراك حين تقوم وتقلبك في الساجدين ) معناه أنه كان نوره ينقل من ساجد إلى ساجد. 

فما بال أم المؤمنين خديجة رضي الله عنها أخذته حين نزل عليه الوحي إلى ورقة ؟ ولم تأخذه إلى أحد عمومته (آبائه عندك) إن كانوا من الساجدين الموحدين كما تقول 
وإنما تفسيرها تقلبك مع الساجدين كما قال سليمان عليه السلام (وأدخلني برحمتك ...في ... عبادك الصالحين) فحسب تفسيركم العجيب هذا معنى دعاء سليمان أن يدخله الله داخل أصلاب الصالحين!!!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ولازلت لا أقضي العجب من قوم يحاولون جهدهم أن 
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


ما هذا الإرهاب الفكري؟

ما حاولنا جهدنا أخي الحبيب، ولم نطرح الموضوع أصلاً

أنت الذي طرحت هذه الدعوى وعدلت عن ظاهر القرآن وما أتيت على دعوتك ببينة مقبولة من آية صريحة أو حديث صحيح صريح أو إجماع معتبر 
وإنما بدأت موضوعك بقصص وإسرائيليات غير صريحة، ثم أحاديث غير صريحة بل بعيدة عن دعوتك مثل حديث علي رضي الله عنه د عبد الرزاق "لم يزل على وجه الأرض من يعبد الله"  وأحاديث طهارة وشرف نسبه ومولده صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأنه نسب شريف من نكاح لم يخالطه سفاح

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> .... ألا ترون الناس يعيرون فلانا أو فلانا بأنه ولد نصراني أو يهودي وهم أهل كتاب فكيف بمشرك يعبد الأصنام ! ... لو لم تكن نقيصة لما عيروا بها احدا ... 
>  .


هذا آخر وأعجب الأدلة التي ما سمعنا بمثلها في أصول الفقه فمتى كان فعل الفسقة من أدلة الأحكام؟

وهؤلاء سادة الخلق أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وغيرهم أبناء مشركين ومشركات ما ضرهم شيئاً بل هم سادتنا خير أمة أخرجت للناس  
 وما  كفاك قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في صحيح مسلم "إن أبي وأباك في النار" هذا ما قاله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
 وليس لنا إلا أن نقول سمعنا وأطعنا وصدقنا وآمنا يا رسول الله فداك آبائنا وأمهاتنا وأبنائنا

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

سلمنا يا معتدل ان ابا ابراهيم ـ عليه السلام ـ ليس اباه بل هو عمه ، و ان ابن نوح ـ عليه السلام ـ ليس ابنه لانه عمل غير صالح ، و ان زوج لوط ـ عليه السلام ـ  لم تكن كافرة لانها من اهله .
 ثم ماذا ، ماذا تريد من وراء هذا النقاش ، ما الذي تريد اثباته ؟!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

قال العلامة الحنفي ملا علي قاري تعليقاً على قول أبي حنيفة: « ووالدا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ماتا على الكفر». قال: « هذا رد على من قال: إنهما ماتا على الإيمان، أو ماتا على الكفر ثم أحياهما الله تعالى فماتا في مقام الإيقان، وقد أفردت لهذه المسألة رسالة مستقلة ».
وقد احتج في رسالته هذه بعبارة أبي حنيفة قائلاً: « ثم هذه المسالة لو لم تكن في الجملة من المسائل الاعتقادية لما ذكرها الإمام المعظم المعتبر في ختم فقهه الأكبر».
وذكر ابن حزم في كتاب (الدرة فيما يجب اعتقاده ص298): « وفي أهل بيته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من لا تناله الشفاعة لأنه يخلد في النار كأبويه عليه السلام »

قال البيهقي بعد أن سرد جملة من الأحاديث تدل على أن أبويه ماتا على الكفر: « وكيف لا يكون أبواه وجدّه بهذه الصفة في الآخرة وكانوا يعبدون الوثن حتى ماتوا ولم يدينوا دين عيسى ابن مريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ».
وقال في السنن الكبرى: « وأبواه كانا مشركين ». واحتج بحديث « إن أبي وأباك في النار ».
قال النووي في شرح هذا الحديث: « فيه أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار، ولا تنفعه قرابة المقربين » 
قال الشيخ ملا علي قاري: « والعجب من الشيخ جلال الدين السيوطي - مع إحاطته بهذه الآثار التي كادت أن تكون متواترة في الأخبار - أنه عدل عن متابعة هذه الحجة وموافقة سائر الأئمة وأورد أدلة واهية في نظر الفضلاء المعتبرين، مستدلاً بحديث ضعيف.. أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: « ذهبت لقبر أمي فسألت الله أن يحييها فآمنت بي، وردّها الله عز وجل » قال: « وهذا الحديث ضعيف باتفاق المحدّثين كما اعترف به السيوطي »

ثم أبدى تعجبه من ابن حجر المكي الذي صحح الحديث وأن ذلك منه عيب قبيح مسقط للعدالة لأن السيوطي ذكر الاتفاق على ضعف الحديث ونقل ابن كثير عن ابن دحية أنه قال: «هذا الحديث موضوع يردّه القرآن والإجماع »
فكيف إذا علم احتجاج السيوطي بغيره من الروايات الواهية مثل حديث: « إذا كان يوم القيامة شفعت لأبي وأمي وعمي أبي طالب » وتعليقه بعد ذلك: « أورده المحب الطبري وهو من الحفاظ ». ومع اعترافه بضعف الحديث فإنه زعم أن الحديث يتقوى بكثرة طرقه
ثم احتج بحديث آخر وهو « أن الله أحيا لي أمي فآمنت بي » (المقامة السندسية 141). قال الذهبي: « لا أدري من ذا الحيوان الكذاب فإن هذا الحديث كذب مخالف لما صح أنه عليه السلام استأذن ربه في الاستغفار لها فلم يأذن له »
ويزداد العجب من السيوطي اعترافه بضعف حديث: « سألت ربي عز وجل فأحيا لي أمي فآمنت بي ثم ردها » ومع ذلك احتج بما زعمه ابن شاهين من أن هذا الحديث ناسخ للحديث الذي عند مسلم: ((استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي)
وأكد الشيخ ملا أن هذا الحديث من وضع الرافضة وموضوع على أصولهم الباطلة الذين نسبوا الحديث إلى عائشة تبعيداً عن الظن بوضعهم

وهذا عين ما قاله أبو حيان في (البحر المحيط 7/47) من أن الرافضة هم الذين زعموا أن أبوي النبي مؤمنان مستدلين بقوله تعالى: { وَتَقَلُّبَكَ فِي السَّاجِدِينَ }.
وكان الهيتمي يميل بعصبية لا عن علم إلى قول من زعم أن الله أحيا أبوي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى أسلما
ومعتمده في ذلك الأحاديث غير الصحيحة المخالفة للصحيحة مثل قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ((استأذنتُ ربي أن أستغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي)
وقوله لرجل: ((إن أبي وأباك في النار)
وقد وصف الشيخُ ملا علي قاري السيوطيَ بأنه: « حاطب ليل وخاطب ويل: فتارة يقول إنهما مؤمنان من أصلهما فإنهما من أهل الفترة، وأخرى يقول إنهما كانا كافرين لكنهما أحياهما الله وآمنا، ومرة يقول: ما كانا مؤمنين وما كانا كافرين بل كانا في مرتبة المجانين جاهلين، فيمتحنان يوم القيامة، وبالظن يحكم أنهما ناجيان »
وقد نص المرتضى الزبيدي على أن العديد من العلماء المعاصرين للسيوطي وممن جاءوا بعده ردوا عليه ثم قال "والذي أراه الكف عن التعرض لهذا نفياً وإثباتاً" (اتحاف السادة المتقين:ج8ص440)

----------


## ابن قدامة الجندلي

*لي عودة** بعد هذا الرد*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*الأخ الكريم المعتدل** ..*
*بغض النظر عن نسخك لكلام الصوفي محب البتول** !!* 
*وتصليح نسخك بكلام لواحد شيعي رافضي** !!*
*إلا أن ما اعتمدت عليه هو أحاديث ضعيفة وإليك البيان* :



> *ومما يدل على أن آباء محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ما كانوا مشركين قوله* *صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (لم أزل أنقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحام* *الطاهرات**)* 
> *إنتهى المقصود منه**.*


*هذا هو حكم السيوطي الذي تنقل كلامه على الحديث الذي تستدل به** :*
*قلت* *يا رسول أين كنت وآدم في الجنة قال : كنت في صلبه وأهبط إلى الأرض وأنا في* *صلبه وركبت السفينة في صلب أبي نوح وقذفت في النار في صلب أبي إبراهيم لم* *يلتق لي أبوان قط على سفاح لم يزل ينقلني من* *الأصلاب* *الطاهرة* *إلى* *الأرحام النقية مهذبا لا تتشعب شعبتان إلا كنت في خيرهما فأخذ الله لي* *بالنبوة ميثاقي وفي التوراة بشر بي وفي الإنجيل شهر اسمي تشرف الأرض بوجهي* *والسماء لرؤيتي ورقى بي في سمائه وشق لي اسما بين أسمائه فذو العرش محمود* *وأنا محمد وفي ذلك يقول حسان بن ثابت : من قبلها طبت في الظلال وفي مستودع* *حيث يخصف الورق ، ثم هبطت البلاد لا بشر أنت ولا مضغة ولا علق ، الأبيات* *قال : فحشت الأنصار فمه دنانير*
*الراوي**:* *عبدالله بن عباس* *المحدث**:* *السيوطي -* *المصدر**:* *اللآلئ المصنوعة -* *الصفحة أو الرقم**:* *1/264*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث**:* *[* *فيه ] علي بن محمد بن بكران قال الذهبي شيخ لهناد النسفي جاء بخبر سمج وقال الخليلي خلف بن محمد ضعيف جدا روى متونا لا تعرف*
*-----*
*وقد حكم عليه ابن الجوزي والشوكاني انه موضوع* وحكم ابن كثير بأنه منكر جدًا ، وقال الألباني : اسناده واه .

*ومع ذلك ففي الحديث قوله** : (* *وركبت السفينة في صلب أبي نوح** ) .*
*وزوجة نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت كافرة ، ولا يوجد نص يسعفك يقول أن نوح تزوج غيرها** !*
*فهذا الحديث ينقض استدلالك لأنه يبين أن رحم زوحة نوح كان رحم امرأة كافرة* *، فتبين ان المراد بالأرحام النقية في الحديث هو الطهارة والنقاء من السفاح كما في نص الحديث نفسه** .*
*فإما أن تعترف أن هذا حديث موضوع كما قال علماء الحديث ومنهم السيوطي نفسه الذي تنقل كلامه** !*
*وإما أن يكون هذا الحديث حجة عليك وليس لك** !*




> *ومن ذلك قوله تعالى ) الذي يراك حين تقوم وتقلبك في* *الساجدين ) معناه أنه كان نوره ينقل من ساجد إلى ساجد. قال ولهذا التقرير* *فالآية دالة على أن جميع آباء محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كانوا مسلمين* *قال: وحينئذ يجب القطع بأن والد إبراهيم ما كان من الكافرين*


*أولاً / هل يفهم من ذلك أن عبد المطلب كان من الساجدين ؟*
*أنا لن انقل لك أحاديث فيها كلمة " أبي " حتى لا تقول أن " أبي " هنا بمعنى " العم** " !*
*ولكن هذا حديث واضح في صحيح البخاري ينقض كل ما تزعمه وليتك تعترف بالحق مرة** !*
*((* *لمَّا* *حضَرتْ أبا طالبٍ الوفاةُ ، جاءَهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ* *، فوَجَدَ عندَهُ أبا جهلٍ وعبدَ اللهِ بنَ أبي أميَّةَ بنَ المغيرَةِ ،* *فقالَ : ( أيْ عمِّ ، قلْ لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ ، كلمةً أُحَاجُ لكَ بها عندَ* *اللهِ ) . فقالَ أبو جهلٍ وعبدُ اللهِ بنُ أبي أميَّةَ* : *أَتَرْغَبُ عن ملَّةِ* *عبدِ* *المطلبِ* *، فلمْ يزلْ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يعْرِضُهَا عليهِ ، ويُعِيدَانِهِ بتلكَ المقالةِ ،* *حتى قالَ أبو طالبٍ آخرَ ما كلَّمَهُم : على ملَّةِ* *عبدِالمطلبِ* *،* *وأبَى أنْ يقولَ : لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ ، قالَ : قالَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى* *اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : ( واللهِ لأستَغْفِرنَّ لكَ ما لمْ أُنْهَ عنْكَ** ) .* *فأنزلَ اللهُ : { مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ** } .* *وأنزلَ اللهُ في أبي طالبٍ ، فقال لرسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ** : {* *إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ* *يَشَاءُ } .)) صحيح البخاري** .*
*وهذا أوضح دليل ، لانه بين أن ملة عبد المطلب هي شرك*
*ثم تأتي أنت وتقول أن عبد المطلب كان من الساجدين** !!*
*ولا تعليق** !!*

*ثانيًا / الله عز وجل سبحانه قص علينا قصة إبراهيم لما خاطب أبيه وقومه** ..*
*{ إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ ، قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ* *،* *قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ }*
*فهذا كلام صريح من أبيه " آزر** "* *وقومه أنهم وجدوا آباءهم يعبدون هذه التماثيل** !*
*وكلمة " آباءهم " تشمل " الأب* *والجد* *والعم " لآزر ، ولم تسثني الآية* *الأب ولا الجد** .*
*فيكون جد إبراهيم الذي هو والد آزر الذي هو عم إبراهيم بزعمك ، يكون من العابدين للتماثيل** !*
*وأنت تقول أنه من الساجدين ؟**!*




> *أحداهما أن الأحاديث الصحيحة دلت على أن كل أصل من أصوله عليه الصلاة والسلام من آدم عليه السلام إلى أبيه خير أهل زمانه**.*


ففي هذا الحديث اثبات أن الكفار كان فيهم خيرية قبل أن يدخلوا في الإسلام ، *والخيرية في الجاهلية ليست معناها أن المتصف بها هو من المسلمين وإليك الادلة* :
*الدليل الأول** :*
*هو قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** : (* *قيل* *للنبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : من أكرمُ الناسِ ؟ قال : ( أكرمهم* *أتقاهم ) . قالوا : يا نبيَّ اللهِ ، ليس عن هذا نسألُكَ ، قال : ( فأكرمُ* *الناسِ يوسفُ نبيُّ اللهِ ، ابنُ نبيِّ اللهِ ، ابنُ نبيِّ اللهِ ، ابنُ* *خليلِ اللهِ ) . قالوا : ليس عن هذا نسألكَ ، قال : ( فعن معادنِ العربِ* *تسألونني ) . قالوا : نعم ، قال : فخياركم في الجاهليةِ* *خياركم* *في الإسلامِ ، إذا فَقِهُوا** ) .*
*صحيح البخاري** .*
*فهل معنى ذلك أن الإنسان الذي هو أخير من غيره* *في الجاهلية كان من المسلمين قبل أن يدخل في الإسلام ؟**!*
*وعلى كل حال فقد فسرالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمة " خياركم " بمعني " معادن العرب " ولا تفسير بعد تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .*
*الدليل الثاني** :*
*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( خير الناس قرني** )*
*فهل كل الناس في قرن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا من المسلمين ؟**!* 
*بالطبع كان يوجد يهود ونصارى وكفار** .*

*الدليل الثالث* :
*حديث** (* *إن الله تعالى اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل ، و اصطفى قريشا من كنانة ، و اصطفى من قريش بني هاشم ، و* *اصطفاني* *من بني هاشم** )* 
*صحيح الجامع** .*
*هل تقول أن بني هاشم من الساجدين لأنهم من المصطفين ؟**!*
*يعني ما كانوا يعبدون هبل ؟**!*
*وكذلك كفار قريش كانوا من الساجدين لأنهم من المصطفين من قبائل العرب ؟**!*
*أم أنك ترجع إلى تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بين فيه أن المراد بالخيرية في الجاهلية وكذلك الاصطفاء* *هو " معادن العرب " ؟؟*



> *بعثت من خير قرون بني آدم قرناً فقرناً حتى بعثت من القرن الذي كنت فيه*


*إن* *كانت الخيرية هنا بمعنى السجود لله سبحانه عز وجل والإسلام ، فقد كفرت* *المليارات من المسلمين من غير نسل الأنبياء الذين اتبعوا الأنبياء* *،* *ومعنى ذلك أنه لا يوجد أحد من المسلمين إلا في نسل الأنبياء فقط** !!*
*وهذا بالطبع كلام غير صحيح** .*
*فلا يبقى إلا تفسير الخيرية بمعادن الناس كما فسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** .*




> *وحديث البيهقي (ما افترقت الناس فرقتين إلا جعلني* *الله في خيرهما فأخرجت من بين أبوي فلم يصبني شيء من عهد الجاهلية وخرجت* *من نكاح لا من سفاح من لدن آدم حتى انتهيت إلى أبي وأمي فأنا خيركم نفساً* *وخيركم أباً**)*


*هذا هو نص الحديث في دلائل النبوة للبيهقي* :
*بلغ* *النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رجالا من كندة يزعمون أنه منهم ، فقال : إنما* *كان يقول ذاك : العباس ، وأبو سفيان بن حرب إذا قدما المدينة ليأمنا بذلك* *، وإنا لن ننتفي من آبائنا ، نحن بنو النضر بن كنانة ، قال : وخطب رسول* *الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن* *هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن* *مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار . وما* *افترق* *الناس* *فرقتين* *إلا* *جعلني الله في خيرهما ، فأخرجت من بين أبوين فلم يصبني شيء من عهر* *الجاهلية ، وخرجت من نكاح ولم أخرج من سفاح ، من لدن آدم حتى انتهيت إلى* *أبي وأمي ، فأنا خيركم نفسا وخيركم أبا صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*الراوي**:* *أنس بن مالك و أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام* *المحدث**:* *البيهقي -* *المصدر**:* *دلائل النبوة -* *الصفحة أو الرقم**:* *1/174*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث**:* *تفرد به عبد الله بن محمد بن ربيعة القدامي له أفراد لم يتابع عليها*
*وقال الألباني : ضعيف جدا** .*

*وعلى فرض ان الحديث صحيح ، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسر مراده* *كالتالي** :*
*(* *فأخرجت من بين أبوين فلم* *يصبني شيء من عهر الجاهلية ، وخرجت من نكاح ولم أخرج من سفاح ، من لدن آدم* *حتى انتهيت إلى أبي وأمي ، فأنا خيركم نفسا وخيركم أبا صلى الله عليه وسلم** ) .*
*وقد تقدم الحديث الذي في البخاري الذي بين أن الذي على ملة عبد المطلب هو من المشركين** ..*
*فأرجو أن لا تأتي وتقول أن عبد المطلب كان عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس هو جده** !!*





> *وإذا قرنت بين هاتين المقدمتين أنتج منهما قطعاً أن* *آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لم يكن فيهم مشرك لأنه قد ثبت في كل* *منهم أنه خير قرنه فإن كان الناس الذين هم على الفطرة هم آباؤه فهو المدعى* *وإن كان غيرهم وهم على الشرك لزم أحد الأمرين: إما أن يكون المشرك خير من* *المسلم وهو باطل بنص القرآن والإجماع وإما أن يكون غيرهم خير منهم وهو* *باطل لمخالفته الأحاديث الصحيحة فوجب قطعاً إلا يكون فيهم مشرك ليكونوا* *خير أهل الأرض كل في قرنه**" ...*


*قد تبين لك بالأدلة فساد كل ما قلته ، وهذا القول صريح منك في أنك* *تكفر كل من على الأرض إلا السلسلة الوحيدة التي فيها الأنبياء فقط** !!*

*بل إن خروج الأنبياء من آباء كفار فيه تحقيق لقول الله عز وجل سبحانه** : {* *يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي } ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه* *وسلم : ( مثل الذي يذكر الله ومثل الذي لا يذكر الله كمث الحي والميت** )* 
*وقد اخرج الله سبحانه عز وجل إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام من آزر الكافر ،* *وكذلك قد أخرج الله تبارك وتعالى سبحانه ابن نوح الكافر من نوح المؤمن** .*

*وعلى كل حال ، الحديث الذي في البخاري قد بين أن ملة عبد المطلب هي شرك ، وهذا ينقض كل ما زعمته ، ولله تبارك وتعالى سبحانه الحمد** .*

*وملخص ما وصلت إليه أنت في المسألة* :
*(1)* *لم تأتي بنص يبين أن آزر قد مات بقدر الله عز وجل سبحانه قبل دعاء* *إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام : { ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي } ، بل كل ما ذكرته* *عبارة عن استنتاجات من بعض القصص التي هي في الحقيقة أوهام** !*
*(2)* *لم تأت بنص ينفي أن آزر هو والد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام تخالف به ظاهر القرآن الكريم** .*
*(3)* *لم تأت بنص يبين أن آزر هو عم ابراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام** .*
*(4)* *استدللت بأحاديث موضوعة وضعيفة في بيان خيرية آباء الأنبياء ، والصحيح* *منها قد فسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها " معادن العرب** "* .

----------


## ابن قدامة الجندلي

.تفسير سورة الأنعام:
.هل آزر هو والد إبراهيم عليه السلام؟

الفتوى رقم (6612):
س:  من هو أبو سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام؟ لأني سمعت بعض العلماء يقولون: إن  آزر ليس أبا إبراهيم الذي ولده، بل هو أخو أبيه، وقد جاء بحجة في القرآن  والحديث الذي قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: خرجت من كابر إلى كابر، ولم  يمسسني شيء من سفاح الجاهلية؛ ولذلك قالوا: إن آزر ليس أبا إبراهيم؛ لأن  إبراهيم من أجداد الرسول وكيف يكون أبوه كافرا، ولهذا قالوا: إن آزر ليس  أبا إبراهيم، وأما أنا وبعض إخواني طلاب سمعنا أيضا من عالم آخر يقول: إن  آزر هو أبو إبراهيم الذي ولده، وقال: إن في القرآن آية تدل على ذلك وهي: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ} [الأنعام: 74] ولذلك أرجو منكم بيانا واضحا لتطمئن قلوبنا؛ لأننا طلاب؟
ج: إن الحق هو ما ذكره العالم الثاني، من أن آزر هو أبو إبراهيم، لقوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً}  [الأنعام: 74] وهذا نص قطعي صريح لا يحتاج إلى اجتهاد، ورجح ذلك الإمام  ابن جرير وابن كثير. أما الحديث فذكر السيوطي في الجامع الصغير عن علي رضي  الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: خرجت من نكاح ولم أخرج من  سفاح، من لدن آدم إلى أن ولدني أبي وأمي ولم يصبني من سفاح الجاهلية شيء  رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وابن عدي، وقال الهيثمي: فيه محمد بن جعفر بن محمد  صحح له الحاكم، وقد تكلم فيه، وبقية رجاله ثقات.
فالحديث يفيد طهارة  سلسلة نسبه صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط، ولم يتعرض للكفر والإسلام في آبائه،  ولا يلزم من كفر آزر أن يكون نكاحه سفاحا، وعلى فرض صحة الحديث المذكور لا  يلزم من كون آزر كافرا أن يكون نكاحه سفاحا.
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
الرئيس: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
نائب الرئيس: عبدالرزاق عفيفي
عضو: عبدالله بن غديان
عضو: عبدالله بن قعود

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بداية فحديث أبي وأبوك في النار ... قد ذكر بعض العلماء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله جبرا لخاطر السائل وشفقة منه عليه لما تغير حاله من مصير أبيه أو خوفا عليه من أن يفتن ويتراجع عن الإسلام ( لا أذكر بالضبط لبعد عهدي بذلك ) فقصَد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عمه أبا لهب الذي يصح في اللغة تسميته بالأب وليس والده . وهذا حتى لو كان مجرد احتمال لكان كافيا لرد الإستشهاد بذلك الحديث طبقا للقاعدة الأصولية المعروفة : ما تطرق إليه الإحتمال بطل به للإستدلال.



> *الأخ الكريم المعتدل** ..*
> *بغض النظر عن نسخك لكلام الصوفي محب البتول** !!* 
> *وتصليح نسخك بكلام لواحد شيعي رافضي** !!*


أولا أنا لا أنظر إلى الألقاب ولا إلى عقيدة من انقل عنهم بل إلى الفوائد التي في كلامهم.
ثانيا هل نقلت شيئا يغضب الله ورسوله أو أخطأت حتى تغض الطرف ؟
إذا كنت لا تعلم ان الحكمة تؤخذ ولو من الشيطان نفسه أتيناك بالحديث الصحيح الذي يدل على ذلك.



> *وزوجة نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت كافرة ، ولا يوجد نص يسعفك يقول أن نوح تزوج غيرها** !*


قف هنا وأثبت اولا أن امرأة نوح كانت كافرة وليس مجرد خائنة ... فليس كل من دخل النار كافر كما تعلم.
ثم أثبت ثانيا بالدليل الصحيح الصريح كونها هي من ولدت كل أبناء نوح ... وبعدها سيكون لردك وزن.



> *أولاً / هل يفهم من ذلك أن عبد المطلب كان من الساجدين ؟*
> *أنا لن انقل لك أحاديث فيها كلمة " أبي " حتى لا تقول أن " أبي " هنا بمعنى " العم** " !*
> *ولكن هذا حديث واضح في صحيح البخاري ينقض كل ما تزعمه وليتك تعترف بالحق مرة** !*
> *((* *لمَّا* *حضَرتْ أبا طالبٍ الوفاةُ ، جاءَهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ* *، فوَجَدَ عندَهُ أبا جهلٍ وعبدَ اللهِ بنَ أبي أميَّةَ بنَ المغيرَةِ ،* *فقالَ : ( أيْ عمِّ ، قلْ لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ ، كلمةً أُحَاجُ لكَ بها عندَ* *اللهِ ) . فقالَ أبو جهلٍ وعبدُ اللهِ بنُ أبي أميَّةَ* : *أَتَرْغَبُ عن ملَّةِ* *عبدِ* *المطلبِ* *، فلمْ يزلْ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يعْرِضُهَا عليهِ ، ويُعِيدَانِهِ بتلكَ المقالةِ ،* *حتى قالَ أبو طالبٍ آخرَ ما كلَّمَهُم : على ملَّةِ* *عبدِالمطلبِ* *،* *وأبَى أنْ يقولَ : لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ ، قالَ : قالَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى* *اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : ( واللهِ لأستَغْفِرنَّ لكَ ما لمْ أُنْهَ عنْكَ** ) .* *فأنزلَ اللهُ : { مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ** } .* *وأنزلَ اللهُ في أبي طالبٍ ، فقال لرسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ** : {* *إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ* *يَشَاءُ } .)) صحيح البخاري** .*
> *وهذا أوضح دليل ، لانه بين أن ملة عبد المطلب هي شرك*
> *ثم تأتي أنت وتقول أن عبد المطلب كان من الساجدين** !!*
> *ولا تعليق** !
> *


أولا أنا لم اقل ان عبد المطلب من الساجدين ولا تحدثت أصلا عن آية ( وتقلبك في الساجدين ) حتى تثيرها لأني لا أراها دليلا قويا بحكم تعدد تفاسيرها ... ولو كان لها وجه واحد تفسر به لكانت حجة دامغة عليكم.
ثانيا قد ذكر بعض المشايخ ان أبا طالب ما ذكر "الشهادة" بل اكتفى "بملة ابي طالب" ( ولا دليل على زيغها كما سترى ) لأنه كان يخشى إن هو أظهر الإيمان ان يؤمن معه سائر بني هاشم لكونه رأسا فيهم ومطاعا فيقوم المشركون ضدهم ويبيدوهم عن آخرهم فلا يبقى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سند بعدهم ... لأن المشركين كانوا يحترمونهم لأجل عدم إيمانهم كما احترموا ابا طالب في حياته لأنه لم يخرج عن دينهم ، ولو خرج لكان لهم معه شأن آخر لكونه سيصبح عدوا وسيجلب الأتباع بكثرة لمكانته المرموقة ، فيصير قتاله بذلك ضرورة بعد ان كان بلا كبير فائدة ... فهي سياسة وبُعدُ نظر من ابي طالب لإبقاء شوكة بني هاشم قوية من بعده حتى يحموا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... وبذلك لا يمكن الاستدلال بهذا الحديث بالذات على ان ملة عبد المطلب ملة شرك ما لم يوجد دليل أصرح وأوضح وأبعد عن كل احتمال ... لأنه كما تعلم : لا دليل فيما يتطرق إليه الإحتمال.



> *ثانيًا / الله عز وجل سبحانه قص علينا قصة إبراهيم لما خاطب أبيه وقومه** ..*
> *{ إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ ، قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ* *،* *قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ }*
> *فهذا كلام صريح من أبيه " آزر** "* *وقومه أنهم وجدوا آباءهم يعبدون هذه التماثيل** !
> *


عجبا لك كيف تنقض كلامك بنفسك !!! 
ألست قد رددت الاستدلال بخيرية قرن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على كون كل من عاش فيه مسلما ؟ 
فهذه مثل تلك إنما تدل على الغالبية وليس على الكل.



> *وكلمة " آباءهم " تشمل " الأب* *والجد* *والعم " لآزر ، ولم تسثني الآية* *الأب ولا الجد** .*


قال تعالى في شأن الريح التي دمرت قوما من السابقين ( تدمر كل شيء ) مع انها لم تدمر كل شيء بل بقيت الجبال والهضاب وبعض النباتات الصغيرة التي يعسر قلعها بالريح مهما اشتدت ... كما قال أيضا في شأن القرآن ( شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القران هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى ) رغم انه لا يهدي كل الناس قطعا ... فمثل هذه التعابير معروفة في اللغة حين يقصد بها الجل حتى وإن كانت بصيغة الكل.



> *والخيرية في الجاهلية ليست معناها أن المتصف بها هو من المسلمين وإليك الادلة* :
> *الدليل الأول** :*
> *هو قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم** : (* *قيل* *للنبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : من أكرمُ الناسِ ؟ قال : ( أكرمهم* *أتقاهم ) . قالوا : يا نبيَّ اللهِ ، ليس عن هذا نسألُكَ ، قال : ( فأكرمُ* *الناسِ يوسفُ نبيُّ اللهِ ، ابنُ نبيِّ اللهِ ، ابنُ نبيِّ اللهِ ، ابنُ* *خليلِ اللهِ ) . قالوا : ليس عن هذا نسألكَ ، قال : ( فعن معادنِ العربِ* *تسألونني ) . قالوا : نعم ، قال : فخياركم في الجاهليةِ* *خياركم* *في الإسلامِ ، إذا فَقِهُوا** ) .*
> *صحيح البخاري** .*
> *فهل معنى ذلك أن الإنسان الذي هو أخير من غيره* *في الجاهلية كان من المسلمين قبل أن يدخل في الإسلام ؟**!*


الرد في الحديث نفسه لو تمعنت ... فقد نبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الخيرية الحقيقية لما سئل ، فأخبروه أنهم يقصدون خيرية أخرى ولذلك أجابهم بمقتضى سؤالهم ... وإنما يصح استدلالك لو أرشدهم في بداية الأمر إلى "معادن العرب" ... فالحديث حجة عليك وليس لك ولله الحمد.



> *الدليل الثاني** :*
> *قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( خير الناس قرني** )*
> *فهل كل الناس في قرن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا من المسلمين ؟**!* 
> *بالطبع كان يوجد يهود ونصارى وكفار** .*


سبق الرد عليه وأنه لا يعني خيرية شاملة لكل الناس ، بل لو كان بالفهم الذي فهمته أنت لكان مطعنا في النبوة والعياذ بالله ، لأن كثيرا من بلدان الأعاجم لم تسلم في ذلك الوقت وهو أمر معروف بداهة فلا يمكن أن يصدر من أخف الناس عقلا في ذلك الوقت فضلا عن المعصوم  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
فهذا الدليل باطل كالعدم للأسف.



> *الدليل الثالث* :
> *حديث** (* *إن الله تعالى اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل ، و اصطفى قريشا من كنانة ، و اصطفى من قريش بني هاشم ، و* *اصطفاني* *من بني هاشم** )* 
> *صحيح الجامع** .*
> *هل تقول أن بني هاشم من الساجدين لأنهم من المصطفين ؟**!*
> *يعني ما كانوا يعبدون هبل ؟**!*
> *وكذلك كفار قريش كانوا من الساجدين لأنهم من المصطفين من قبائل العرب ؟**!*
> *أم أنك ترجع إلى تفسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بين فيه أن المراد بالخيرية في الجاهلية وكذلك الاصطفاء* *هو " معادن العرب " ؟؟*


حتى وإن دل هذا الحديث على "معادن العرب" كما تقول ، فلا حجة فيه أصلا على نفي وجود الساجدين فيهم ... هذا أوضح من أن يحتاج إلى بيان.



> *قد تبين لك بالأدلة فساد كل ما قلته ، وهذا القول صريح منك في أنك* *تكفر كل من على الأرض إلا السلسلة الوحيدة التي فيها الأنبياء فقط** !!*


وقد رددنا على كل كلامك ولله الحمد فما جوابك على الحديثين الذين صححهما السيوطي في المقدمة الثانية وقال إنهما على شرط الشيخين ؟
لا تقل لي بان السيوطي يصحح الضعيف ... فالألباني أيضا له أعاجيب في هذا الفن جعلت كثيرا من علماء الحديث لا يعتمدون على تصحيحه ولا تضعيفه ... وهذا لا يعني أبدا انه مخطئ في كل شيء ... بل أصاب في كثير من المواضع ولا ينكر ذلك أحد ولا حتى من تركوا الإستدلال بكلامه ... فكذلك السيوطي لا يعني كونه أخطأ في مواضع انه لا حجة في كلامه وإلا لما وجدنا محدثا واحدا يعتمد عليه على وجه الأرض ... فحتى الصحيحان قد انتقد بعض ما فيهما كما تعلم.
وهل يمكن للسيوطي أن يخبر بكون الحديثين على شرط الشيخين وهما على عكس ذلك  ؟
هذا من أبعد ما يتصور ... وهو مما لا يمكن السكوت عنه فهل رده عليه أحد من العلماء ؟.
فأنا أنتظر بيان ضعف الحديثين السابقين معا وإلا فالنتيجة التي توصل إليها السيوطي صحيحة ... ودعوكم من أي شيء آخر سوى ذلك الآن فقد كثرت المداخلات من الإخوة وكان بعضها بلا فائدة أو خارجا عن المطلوب.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بداية فحديث أبي وأبوك في النار ... قد ذكر بعض العلماء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله جبرا لخاطر السائل .


سبحانك اللهم هذا بهتان عظيم، هكذا فليكن التأويل ونسبة الكذب إلى رسول الله  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  والافتراء على الخبر وتقويل رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما لم يقل
وماذا عن حديث سؤاله الاستغفار لأمه؟  ونهي الله له؟
هل كان يعني خالته؟! 
أما تأويل كلام أبي طالب عند الوفاة فعجيبة من العجائب وماذا عن حزن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لجوابه عند الموت وقوله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أُنهَ عنك؟! تراه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما فهم  من كلام عمه ما فهمته أنت أخي الكريم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> سبحانك اللهم هذا بهتان عظيم، هكذا فليكن التأويل ونسبة الكذب إلى رسول الله  والافتراء على الخبر وتقويل رسول الله  ما لم يقل
> وماذا عن حديث سؤاله الاستغفار لأمه؟  ونهي الله له؟
> هل كان يعني خالته؟! 
> أما تأويل كلام أبي طالب عند الوفاة فعجيبة من العجائب وماذا عن حزن رسول الله  لجوابه عند الموت وقوله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أُنهَ عنك؟! تراه  ما فهم  من كلام عمه ما فهمته أنت أخي الكريم


 أضف إلى ذلك أنه يريد اثبات أن امرأة نوح كافرة !!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> أضف إلى ذلك أنه يريد اثبات أن امرأة نوح كافرة !!


لا تعجب أخي  فأخونا المعتدل خبير في طرق الاحتمالات على البراهين المحكمة فإن ذكَّرته بقوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ضرب الله مثلاً للذين كفروا امرأت نوح وامرأت لوط... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  سيجيبك على طريقته: "احتمال هذه زوجته الثالثة!!!" وإذا تطرق الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال

فلا يبقى إلا برهانه الساطع الذي لا يتطرق إليه احتمال

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

الإخوة الفضلاء 
أذكركم بما قاله أخونا الفاضل أبو خزيمة المصري في هذا الرجل في هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....81%D9%82%D8%B7

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> سبحانك اللهم هذا بهتان عظيم، هكذا فليكن التأويل ونسبة الكذب إلى رسول الله  والافتراء على الخبر وتقويل رسول الله  ما لم يقل


هذا ليس تأويلا يا أخي ولا كذبا بل هو احتمال ... وليس من عقلي أتيت به بل من كلام العلماء فلو كنت أذكر موضعه لنقلته لكم بحروفه.
وحتى لو كان من عندي فهو احتمال على كل حال ولا يرد إلا إذا كان بعيدا ظاهر الفساد أو مخالفا لأصل من الأصول . 
وما دمت لم تر احتمالات رد بها العلماء الأجلاء على غيرهم وهي في بعض الأحيان دون ما ذكرته وضوحا فيحق لك ان تنكر لقلة اطلاعك ... أما إن كنت تريد ان ترد القاعدة الأصولية السابقة فهذا غير منكر ولا غريب ممن  كان بسيطا مثلك ومثلي في العلم.
فهذه القاعدة لم اخترعها ومثل هذه الإحتمالات التي تنكرونها وأنا لها مجرد ناقل قد سبقني إلى ما دونها قوم هم أعلم مني ومنكم جميعا .
 والحاصل ان كل احتمال وارد يحتاج إلى رده بدليل وإلا بقي واردا ومانعا من الإستدلال ... وكيف لكم ان تحكموا ببطلانه وانتم لا تعلمون الغيب ؟ ... ما أكثر المسائل التي تخفي ورائها خلاف ما يظهر منها لأول وهلة ولا ينكر ذلك إلا جاهل او عنيد.
فقولوا ما شئتم سيبقى الحكم لأهل العلم والعقول النيرة.



> وماذا عن حديث سؤاله الاستغفار لأمه؟  ونهي الله له؟
> هل كان يعني خالته؟!


كنت أردت أن أضيف كلاما حول ذلك فانقطع النت عندي وسأكتبه الآن :
 حديث مسلم ) زار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله فقال : استأذنت ربي في أن أستغفر لها فلم يأذن لي ، واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي فزوروا القبور فإنها تذكركم الموت   ( 
قال فيه النووي :
قوله : ( فبكى وأبكى من حوله ) قال القاضي : بكاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما فاتها من إدراك أيامه ، والإيمان به .إنتهى المقصود منه.
فظهر أن بكاءه ليس لأجل كفرها بل لأنها لم تكن من امته التي هي خير الأمم فتدرك درجات عالية ... وليس كل من لم يؤمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بعثته كافرا .
أما عدم الإذن في الإستغفار لها فلا دليل فيه على كفرها لأنه قد يكون لسبب آخر كأن يكون منعا للفتنة حتى لا يظن حديثوا العهد بالإسلام ان الله يحابي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسمح له بما لا يسمح لهم به من الدعاء لمن مات على غير ملة الإسلام من آبائهم ... إذ ما يدريهم ان أمه كانت مؤمنة حتى يجوزوا الإستغفار لها دون آبائهم المشركين ! ... بل حتى لو علموا  أن آباءه صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤمنون دون آبائهم لربما ادركتهم غيرة لا تنفك عن طبع البشر لأن الإنسان بطبعه يكره شفوف الغير عليه ولا سيما الأعراب الجفاة ومن لازالت في قلبه بقية من أمراض القلوب .
إذن فمنع الإستغفار للوالدين الشريفين كان لحكمة بلا شك ... ولا يصح الإستدلال به على كفرهما ما دام في معرض الإحتمال.



> أما تأويل كلام أبي طالب عند الوفاة فعجيبة من العجائب وماذا عن حزن رسول الله  لجوابه عند الموت وقوله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أُنهَ عنك؟! تراه  ما فهم  من كلام عمه ما فهمته أنت أخي الكريم


لا أدري ما مرادك بالضبط ؟ ... فحزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهر لا نختلف في سببه وهو عدم نطق عمه بالشهادة ... ولكن يبقى السؤال حول المانع له من النطق بتلك الشهادة ما هو ؟ هل هو الكفر ام الشفقة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ان يكون إعلان إيمانه به سببا في ضرر يلحقه ؟
أجبني بأي دليل تثبت عكس ما جئتكم به وهو محتمل وغير بعيد ؟ ... هل شققت على قلب أبي طالب فرأيت ما فيه ؟

بقي أن تثبتوا بالدليل القطعي أن امرأة نوح الكافرة هي من ولدت كل اولاده ... فقد عاش ألف سنة أو ما يزيد كما تعلمون ... فهل ظل في هذه المدة كلها مع زوجة واحدة ، وهل كل أولاده منها ؟ ... هذا ما تحتاجون إلى إثباته ودون ذلك خرط القتاد.
تبقى الأرجحية إذن لما وصل إليه الإمام السيوطي من خلال الأحاديث الصحيحة السابقة ، فليرد عليه من شاء وليثبت خطأه بدليل مقنع ... أما تقديم ادلة من هنا وهناك بعيدا عما جاء به فمحاولة يائسة مع وجود حجته المعارضة القوية التي تقف في طريقكم وتمنع من الأخذ برأيكم ما لم تزيحوها بدليل أقوى "وأصرح" ... وأقول "أصرح" لأن ما كان فيه أكثر من احتمال فهو بحاجة إلى دليل آخر يثبت أرجحية هذا الإحتمال على ذاك ... فكونوا منهجيين ولا تفرضوا ما في عقولكم بلا دليل ... ودعوا الرد بالشتم والسباب الذي لا يتقنه إلا عاجز ... فقد ازكمتمونا به وسودتم به صحائفكم فأضررتم بأنفسكم قبل أن تضروا غيركم.

----------


## محمود أبو عبد البر

الأخ المعتدل بنى كل اعتراضه على قول إبراهيم عليه السلام "ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي...الآية"، والجواب على هذا الاعتراض سهل يسير لا يحتاج لكل هذه التعسفات التي يصنعها الأخ لمخالفة صريح القرآن.
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي  قد يكون قصد بوالديه آدم وحواء عليهما السلام، وهذا احتمال، وهذا الاحتمال أقرب من الادعاء أن الأب هو العم في الآية.
وكذلك يحتمل أن إبراهيم استغفر لأبيه بعد موته وأن تقييد فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله محمول على الآخرة،  والأمر ليس فيه محال وحديث شفاعة إبراهيم لأبيه يوم القيامة ثابت في الصحيح  فكيف يشفع له بعد أن تبين له أنه عدو لله تعالى؟؟ هذا هو الذي لا يعقل.
  ثم الدليل أن إبراهيم استغفر لأبيه بعد موته أن الله تعالى نهانا عن  الاقتداء بإبراهيم في هذا الاستغفار كما في سورة الممتحنة ولو كان الموضوع  أن إبراهيم استغفر له حتى تبين له أنه عدو لله ما استثنى الله تعالى هذا من  الاقتداء فأكثر العلماء على جواز الاستغفار للمشرك الحي فقد قال النبي  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في غزوة أحد: "اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون"  وقال في فتح مكة: "لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم".

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

الأخ الملقب بالمعتدل :
باختصار أنت جئت بكلام مخالف لظاهر القرآن و سميته البرهان الساطع 
فأنا أسألك و أريد الجواب بدون لف و دوران 
أين أدلتك الصحيحة الصريحة التي لا يتطرق إليها الإحتمال ( حتى لا يسقط الإستدلال بها فيصير البرهان خافتا لا ساطعا ) على هذا الزعم الذي زعمته .و إليك ملخص ما قاله الإخوة لك و ما أضيفه على كلامهم .
1- ذكر لك الإخوة أحاديث في البخاري و مسلم  أن آية (* مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ } .أنزلَها اللهُ في أبي طالبٍ ( وهي واضحة في أن أبا طالب مات مشركا و هي ملة عبد المطلب كما قال أبو طالب ) فلا تراوغ و كذلك آية { إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ } نزلت في أبي طالب .
فإذا كنت لا تعتمد تصحيح الألباني و تضعيفه كما تزعم أنت و فرقتك فهل تريد إسقاط البخاري و مسلم أيضا .
و إليك هذه الإضافة من عندي :
* في الصحيحين عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب فقال"لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار تبلغ كعبيه يغلي منهما دماغه" وفيهما أيضا عن العباس بن عبدالمطلب أنه قال يا رسول الله هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك قال "نعم هو في ضحضاح من نار ولولا ذلك كان في الدرك الأسفل من النار" وفي رواية لمسلم قال قال "وجدته في غمرات من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح" ولمسلم أيضا من حديث ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال"إن أهون أهل النار عذابا أبو طالب وهو منتعل بنعلين يغلي منهما دماغه "
2- ذكرت حديث * (لم أزل أنقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحامالطاهرات) فذكر لك الإخوة أن السيوطي نفسه ضعف الحديث و قد حكم عليه ابن الجوزي و الشوكاني أنه موضوع و قال ابن كثير : ( منكر جدا ) و قال الألباني العلم : ( إسناده واه و من دون عكرمة لا أعرفهم ) فالحديث ساقط و هو مسلسل بالمجاهيل و إن كنت تريد تصحيحه بالقوة فوثِّق لنا رجاله و أثبت إتصال السند ، و إلا فحجتك ساقطة لا وزن لها .
3- نقلت لنا حديثين :*ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق في المصنف وابن المنذر في التفسير بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: لم يزل على وجه الأرض من يعبد الله عليها. 

وأخرج الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في الزهد والخلال في كتاب كرامات الأولياء بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد نوح عليه السلام من سبعة يدفع الله بهم العذاب عن أهل الأرض ) في آثار أخر.
و الرد عليك : أن الحديث الأول ليس موجودا في مصنف عبد الرزاق و لا في تفسير ابن المنذر لا بسند صحيح و لا غير صحيح . و الحديث الثاني ليس موجودا عند أحمد و لا الخلال لا بسند صحيح و لا غير صحيح .
4- ادعيت أن السيوطي معصوم من الخطأ إذ كيف يحكم بأن الحديثين صحيحين و على شرط الشيخين و لا يكونا كذلك و في نفس الوقت نسبت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه أخبر الأعرابي بالكذب ليطيب خاطره ، و لا تقل لي قال ذلك بعض المشايخ فهذا القول ممجوج مستهجن و لو قاله أبو بكر الصديق .
( يتبع إن شاء الله ...... )

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> الأخ المعتدل بنى كل اعتراضه على قول إبراهيم عليه السلام "ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي...الآية"، والجواب على هذا الاعتراض سهل يسير لا يحتاج لكل هذه التعسفات التي يصنعها الأخ لمخالفة صريح القرآن.
> قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي  قد يكون قصد بوالديه آدم وحواء عليهما السلام، وهذا احتمال، وهذا الاحتمال أقرب من الادعاء أن الأب هو العم في الآية.


هذا من أبعد الإحتمالات ورده من أسهل ما يكون ... إذ كيف يترك والديه الأقربين وحقهما اعظم من حق الأبعدين ثم يستغفر لهذين الأبعدين وهما ممن غفر الله لهما ولا يحتاجان إلى استغفار ... على الأقل آدم مغفور له قطعا لأنه نبي والإستغفار لمغفور له لغو وعبث ينزه عنه الأنبياء المعصومون.




> وكذلك يحتمل أن إبراهيم استغفر لأبيه بعد موته وأن تقييد فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله محمول على الآخرة


تعليق العلم بالآخرة بعيد أيضا ولا تسعفه اللغة لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه ) وهي عبارة بصيغة الماضي الذي يدل على سبق العلم ... وحتى إمام المفسرين الإمام الطبري رحمه الله قد رجح الرواية الأخرى التي صرح فيها حبر الأمة ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أن الخليل عليه السلام ترك الدعاء لآزر لما علم بموته على الكفر ... فكيف نترك روايته التي أخذ بها التابعون ونقدم هذا الإحتمال البعيد ؟



> وحديث شفاعة إبراهيم لأبيه يوم القيامة ثابت في الصحيح  فكيف يشفع له بعد أن تبين له أنه عدو لله تعالى؟؟ هذا هو الذي لا يعقل.


هذه الرواية سبق وقلت بأنها لا تخلف عن الآية في شيء فأي فائدة فيها ؟ ... لقد جاءت بصيغة الأب وليس الوالد ، ولو كان في لفظة الأب حجة لاكتفينا بالآية القطعية ولارتفع هذا الخلاف من أصله.



> ثم الدليل أن إبراهيم استغفر لأبيه بعد موته أن الله تعالى نهانا عن  الاقتداء بإبراهيم في هذا الاستغفار كما في سورة الممتحنة ولو كان الموضوع  أن إبراهيم استغفر له حتى تبين له أنه عدو لله ما استثنى الله تعالى هذا من  الاقتداء فأكثر العلماء على جواز الاستغفار للمشرك الحي فقد قال النبي  -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في غزوة أحد: "اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون"  وقال في فتح مكة: "لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم".


منع الإستغفار للكافر بعد موته على الكفر ثابت لا خلاف فيه بنص القرآن ولو جاز لسيدنا إبراهيم لجاز لسيد الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم بالأولى ولكن الآية صريحة في منعه من ذلك ... وإنما جاء استثناء دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام ليس لأجل ما فهمته انت بل حتى لا يتوهم أحد انه دعى له بعد الموت وهو ما دعى له إلا قبل ذلك ... والدليل رواية ابن عباس رضي الله عنه في هذا الشأن التي تثبت توقفه عن الإستغفار له بعد موته وهي في أصل الموضوع فراجعها.



> الأخ الملقب بالمعتدل :
> باختصار أنت جئت بكلام مخالف لظاهر القرآن و سميته البرهان الساطع 
> فأنا أسألك و أريد الجواب بدون لف و دوران 
> أين أدلتك الصحيحة الصريحة التي لا يتطرق إليها الإحتمال ( حتى لا يسقط الإستدلال بها فيصير البرهان خافتا لا ساطعا ) على هذا الزعم الذي زعمته .و إليك ملخص ما قاله الإخوة لك و ما أضيفه على كلامهم .
> 1- ذكر لك الإخوة أحاديث في البخاري و مسلم  أن آية (* مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ } .أنزلَها اللهُ في أبي طالبٍ ( وهي واضحة في أن أبا طالب مات مشركا و هي ملة عبد المطلب كما قال أبو طالب ) فلا تراوغ و كذلك آية { إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ } نزلت في أبي طالب .
> فإذا كنت لا تعتمد تصحيح الألباني و تضعيفه كما تزعم أنت و فرقتك فهل تريد إسقاط البخاري و مسلم أيضا .
> و إليك هذه الإضافة من عندي :
> * في الصحيحين عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب فقال"لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار تبلغ كعبيه يغلي منهما دماغه" وفيهما أيضا عن العباس بن عبدالمطلب أنه قال يا رسول الله هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك قال "نعم هو في ضحضاح من نار ولولا ذلك كان في الدرك الأسفل من النار" وفي رواية لمسلم قال قال "وجدته في غمرات من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح" ولمسلم أيضا من حديث ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال"إن أهون أهل النار عذابا أبو طالب وهو منتعل بنعلين يغلي منهما دماغه "


     هل تكلمت أصلا عن أبي طالب حتى ترد بهذا الكلام ؟ ... الغرض هو إثبات إيمان آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه لم يخرج من صلب كافر او رحم كافرة ... اما الفروع فهذا أبو لهب مقطوع بكفره بنص القرآن الصريح الذي لا يختلف فيه اثنان ... فردك هذا بلا جدوى.   





> 2- ذكرت حديث * (لم أزل أنقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحامالطاهرات) فذكر لك الإخوة أن السيوطي نفسه ضعف الحديث و قد حكم عليه ابن الجوزي و الشوكاني أنه موضوع و قال ابن كثير : ( منكر جدا ) و قال الألباني العلم : ( إسناده واه و من دون عكرمة لا أعرفهم ) فالحديث ساقط و هو مسلسل بالمجاهيل و إن كنت تريد تصحيحه بالقوة فوثِّق لنا رجاله و أثبت إتصال السند ، و إلا فحجتك ساقطة لا وزن لها .*


*تركت هذا الحديث لأنه وإن قواه غيركم بشواهد اخرى إلا اننا لن نتفق معكم فيه مهما حاولنا ... ولهذا التجأت إلى غيره فدعك منه.
*


> *
> 3- نقلت لنا حديثين :*ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق في المصنف وابن المنذر في التفسير بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: لم يزل على وجه الأرض من يعبد الله عليها. 
> 
> وأخرج الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في الزهد والخلال في كتاب كرامات الأولياء بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد نوح عليه السلام من سبعة يدفع الله بهم العذاب عن أهل الأرض ) في آثار أخر.
> و الرد عليك : أن الحديث الأول ليس موجودا في مصنف عبد الرزاق و لا في تفسير ابن المنذر لا بسند صحيح و لا غير صحيح . و الحديث الثاني ليس موجودا عند أحمد و لا الخلال لا بسند صحيح و لا غير صحيح .



ما يدريك ان الحديث ورد بنفس المعنى حتى وإن اختلفت الألفاظ قليلا وذلك لا يضر قطعا ؟
لعلك اعتمدت على نص الحديث بحروفه فاستعملت خاصية البحث السريع معتمدا على بعض الألفاظ التي لم تكن في الحديث الآخر ... أو كانت نسختك ناقصة كما هو شأن بعض النسخ الرقمية أو لم تبحث جيدا بكل بساطة.
والدليل ان الحديث الذي تنكر وجوده في كتاب الخلال موجود فيه بحروفه في الصفحة 24 من النسخة التي حققها أسامة الشريف
###
فعاود البحث من جديد بكل تان وضبط ولا تحكم بسرعة.



> 4- ادعيت أن السيوطي معصوم من الخطأ إذ كيف يحكم بأن الحديثين صحيحين و على شرط الشيخين و لا يكونا كذلك



عجيب فهمك يا أخي !!!!!!!!... فالعصمة للأنبياء ... وأنا استبعدت فقط وقوع مثل ذلك من عالم كبير ومحدث متفق على علو كعبه في الحديث ... لأن من هم دونه في هذا الفن لا يخفى عليهم ما كان على شرط الصحيحين ... فلا تقولني ما لم أقل.



> و في نفس الوقت نسبت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه أخبر الأعرابي بالكذب ليطيب خاطره ، و لا تقل لي قال ذلك بعض المشايخ فهذا القول ممجوج مستهجن و لو قاله أبو بكر الصديق .


أخشى ان يكون في كلامك عن الصديق ما يستوجب توبتك او تجديد إيمانك لطعنك في أقوى المؤمنين إيمانا رضي الله عنه ... والله لو قالها من دونه من الصحابة وثبتت عنه ما وسعك إلا التصديق بها.
واعلم ان ذلك القول ليس كذبا من النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كما تزعم لأن التورية جائزة ولا كذب فيها لو كنت تعلم ... فقد أخبر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أعرابيا سأله عن الساعة وخشي أن يفتتن إن هو قال له لا أعلم فيشك في نبوته فأجابه بالتورية كما في الصحيح :
أن رجلا سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : متى تقوم الساعة ؟ وعنده غلام من الأنصار ، يقال له محمد ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن يعش هذا الغلام ، فعسى أن لا يدركه الهرم حتى تقوم الساعة "
قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري :
وقال الداودي : المحفوظ أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذلك للذين خاطبهم بقوله تأتيكم ساعتكم , يعني بذلك موتهم , لأنهم كانوا أعرابا فخشي أن يقول لهم لا أدري متى الساعة فيرتابوا فكلمهم بالمعاريض , وكأنه أشار إلى حديث عائشة الذي أخرجه مسلم " كان الأعراب إذا قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سألوه عن الساعة متى الساعة ؟ فينظر إلى أحدث إنسان منهم سنا فيقول إن يعش هذا حتى يدركه الهرم قامت عليكم ساعتكم " إنتهى

هل كذب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا في رأيك ؟
فحديث السائل عن مصير أبيه من هذا القبيل ... فقد قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شفقة أو خوفا من الفتنة لا سيما وقد وجد ما يدل على ذلك في حديث آخر :
جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله إن أبي كان يصل الرحم وكان وكان فأين هو قال في النار قال فكأنه وجد من ذلك فقال يا رسول الله فأين أبوك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيثما مررت بقبر مشرك فبشره بالنار قال فأسلم الأعرابي بعد وقال لقد كلفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعبا ما مررت بقبر كافر إلا بشرته بالنار .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1288
أنظر إلى قول الراوي : فكأنه وجد من ذلك وقول السائل "فأين أبوك "
لتدرك ما قاله بعض العلماء أنه مما يفهم منه الحنق أو ما يشبه الغيرة ... فلولا ان الرجل كره نجاة والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دون والديه لما سأل عنهما ... وهو بعد لم يسلم فخشي النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فتنته أكثر وإبعاده عن الإسلام فأجابه بالمعاريض ... لكن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في نفس الوقت كلفه تعبا وطلب منه ما طلب جزاء قلة ادبه ، لأنه كان ينبغي أن يكتفي بمراده الأصلي دون التفتيش عن حال الوالدين الشريفين فإن ذلك مما لا يفيده بشيء.
بخلاف من سأل عن حال ابيه ولم يزد شيئا فإن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قد جبر خاطره.
قال القرطبي في المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم :
وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( إنّ أبي وأباك في النار )) جبرٌ للرجل ممّا أصابه ، وإحالة له على التأسّي حتّى تهون عليه مصيبته بأبيه ؛ وذلك لَمَّا حفظ الحرمة ، ولم يقل : أين أبوك ؟ بخلاف من قال ذلك للنبيّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، فقال له : ((حيثما مررْتَ بقبر كافر فبشِّرْه بالنار )) ، فكان الرجل يفعل ذلك ، فشقَّ عليه حتّى قال : لقد كلَّفني رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ شططًا. إنتهى

فإذا كان العلماء قد فهموا من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جبر لخاطر السائل ، فكيف تستبعد ان يكون بالتورية والمعاريض إذا لم يكن للإجابة بالحقيقة أي سبيل ؟ ... هل تقدر على إثبات العكس بدليل صريح  ؟ ... وهل ترى حرمة المعاريض ؟ 
سيبقى الاحتمال قويا يمتنع معه الإستدلال.

----------


## محمود أبو عبد البر

قال المعتدل: هذا من أبعد الإحتمالات ورده من أسهل ما يكون ... إذ كيف يترك والديه الأقربين وحقهما اعظم من حق الأبعدين ثم يستغفر لهذين الأبعدين وهما ممن غفر الله لهما ولا يحتاجان إلى استغفار ... على الأقل آدم مغفور له قطعا لأنه نبي والإستغفار لمغفور له لغو وعبث ينزه عنه الأنبياء المعصومون.

قلت: تجاب بأنه قدم آبائه الابعدين وترك الأقربين امتثالا لأمر الله بعدم تولي الكفار ولو كانوا أولي قربى، هذه مسألة بديهية، وعلى قولك إبراهيم عليه السلام كان يعبث لأنه استغفر لنفسه في هذه الآية وهو من أولي العزم، بل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعبث في اليوم والليلة سبعين مرة كما روي عنه.

قال المعتدل: تعليق العلم بالآخرة بعيد أيضا ولا تسعفه اللغة لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه ) وهي عبارة بصيغة الماضي الذي يدل على سبق العلم ... وحتى إمام المفسرين الإمام الطبري رحمه الله قد رجح الرواية الأخرى التي صرح فيها حبر الأمة ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أن الخليل عليه السلام ترك الدعاء لآزر لما علم بموته على الكفر ... فكيف نترك روايته التي أخذ بها التابعون ونقدم هذا الإحتمال البعيد ؟
قلت: أنا طرحت المسألة من جهة الاحتمال، وإذا أردت أن أنقل لك الآيات التي وردت بصيغة الماضي في رواية أحداث مستقبلية فسأكتب ربما ثلث القرآن في هذا الرد ولكن احيلك للمصحف.
وأنا هنا أجيبك بعدة احتمالات لأبين لك أن ما اعتبرته نصا يصلح لتأويل ما اعتبرته ظاهرا وليس نصا لا يستقيم فقرينتك التي تدعيها في تأويل هذا الظاهر المدعى قرينة يتطرق إليها الاحتمال من كل الجهات.

قال المعتدل: هذه الرواية سبق وقلت بأنها لا تخلف عن الآية في شيء فأي فائدة فيها ؟ ... لقد جاءت بصيغة الأب وليس الوالد ، ولو كان في لفظة الأب حجة لاكتفينا بالآية القطعية ولارتفع هذا الخلاف من أصله.
قلت: ألم تحدث نفسك كيف أن القرآن جاء بصيغة الأب، وكل الأحاديث في الباب جاءت بصيغة الأب ولم تأت بصيغة أخرى ابدا.

قال المعتدل: قال القرطبي في المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم :
وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( إنّ أبي وأباك في النار )) جبرٌ للرجل ممّا أصابه ، وإحالة له على التأسّي حتّى تهون عليه مصيبته بأبيه ؛ وذلك لَمَّا حفظ الحرمة ، ولم يقل : أين أبوك ؟ بخلاف من قال ذلك للنبيّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، فقال له : ((حيثما مررْتَ بقبر كافر فبشِّرْه بالنار )) ، فكان الرجل يفعل ذلك ، فشقَّ عليه حتّى قال : لقد كلَّفني رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ شططًا. إنتهى

 قلت: نعم قالها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبرا لخاطر الرجل نحن لا نناقش في هذه، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه كذب ليجبر خاطر الرجل، بل أخبره بمكان والده صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو مكان والد الرجل جبرا لخاطره، يعني قصة جبر الخاطر هذه لا تودي ولا تجيب في مسألة تأويلك.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> قال المعتدل: هذا من أبعد الإحتمالات ورده من أسهل ما يكون ... إذ كيف يترك والديه الأقربين وحقهما اعظم من حق الأبعدين ثم يستغفر لهذين الأبعدين وهما ممن غفر الله لهما ولا يحتاجان إلى استغفار ... على الأقل آدم مغفور له قطعا لأنه نبي والإستغفار لمغفور له لغو وعبث ينزه عنه الأنبياء المعصومون.
> 
> قلت: تجاب بأنه قدم آبائه الابعدين وترك الأقربين امتثالا لأمر الله بعدم تولي الكفار ولو كانوا أولي قربى، هذه مسألة بديهية، وعلى قولك إبراهيم عليه السلام كان يعبث لأنه استغفر لنفسه في هذه الآية وهو من أولي العزم، بل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعبث في اليوم والليلة سبعين مرة كما روي عنه.


هذا قياس مع وجود الفارق ... لأن استغفار الأنبياء لأنفسهم مطلوب إما لعدم أمنهم من "مكر الله" حتى لقد بكى الملائكة المعصومون من خشيته ... أو لأنهم قدوة فوجب عليهم أن يظهروه للناس حتى يقتدون بهم ... أو لأنه من باب التواضع المحض كما قال شعيب (  قَد افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إِنْ عُدْنَا فِي مِلَّتِكُمْ بَعْدَ إِذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا. وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ ) ... فاستثنى بالمشيئة الإلهية تواضعا فقط لأنه يعلم أنه معصوم قطعا من الشرك ... أو ربما لأنه يخشى مكر الله وتصرفه المطلق في خلقه بما شاء.
أما الإستغفار لشخص ميت وعلم أنه مغفور له فهذا عبث ولغو محض لا يصدر من المعصومين.
فالفرق موجود وواضح بين "ما قبل الموت" و "ما بعد الموت".




> قال المعتدل: تعليق العلم بالآخرة بعيد أيضا ولا تسعفه اللغة لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه ) وهي عبارة بصيغة الماضي الذي يدل على سبق العلم ... وحتى إمام المفسرين الإمام الطبري رحمه الله قد رجح الرواية الأخرى التي صرح فيها حبر الأمة ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أن الخليل عليه السلام ترك الدعاء لآزر لما علم بموته على الكفر ... فكيف نترك روايته التي أخذ بها التابعون ونقدم هذا الإحتمال البعيد ؟
> قلت: أنا طرحت المسألة من جهة الاحتمال، وإذا أردت أن أنقل لك الآيات التي وردت بصيغة الماضي في رواية أحداث مستقبلية فسأكتب ربما ثلث القرآن في هذا الرد ولكن احيلك للمصحف.
> وأنا هنا أجيبك بعدة احتمالات لأبين لك أن ما اعتبرته نصا يصلح لتأويل ما اعتبرته ظاهرا وليس نصا لا يستقيم فقرينتك التي تدعيها في تأويل هذا الظاهر المدعى قرينة يتطرق إليها الاحتمال من كل الجهات.


قلت وسأكرر القول بأن وجود رواية عن ابن عباس في هذه المسألة يكفي لإثبات علم سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام بموت آزر على الكفر ... فلا يجوز مع وجودها إيراد احتمال يخالفها لأن ذلك يعني ردها جملة وتفصيلا ولا سيما إذا كانت صريحة وواضحة لا تقبل أي احتمال ... وهاك نص ما جاء بشأنها في تفسير الطبري لتأتينا باحتمال يردها أو تثبت ضعفها :
17344- حدثنا ابن وكيع قال، حدثنا أبي، عن سفيان، عن حبيب، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، قال: ما زال إبراهيم يستغفر لأبيه حتى مات ، فلما مات تبين له أنه عدو لله.
17345- حدثني الحارث قال، حدثنا عبد العزيز قال، حدثنا سفيان، عن حبيب بنأبي ثابت، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس، قال: لم يزل إبراهيم يستغفر لأبيه حتى مات ، فلما مات لم يستغفر له.
17346- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا عبد الله قال، حدثني معاوية، عن علي، عنابن عباس: "وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، يعني: استغفر له ما كان حيا، فلما مات أمسك عن الاستغفار له.
17347- حدثني مطر بن محمد الضبي قال، حدثنا أبو عاصم وأبو قتيبة مسلم بن قتيبة، قالا حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن مجاهد، في قوله: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: لما مات.
17348- حدثنا محمد بن المثنى قال، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر قال، حدثنا شعبة، عن الحكم، عن مجاهد، مثله.
17349- حدثني محمد بن عمرو قال، حدثنا أبو عاصم قال، حدثنا عيسى، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله"، قال: موته وهو كافر.
17350- حدثنا ابن وكيع قال، حدثني أبي، عن شعبة. عن الحكم، عن مجاهد، مثله.
17351- ...... قال، حدثنا ابن أبي غنية، عن أبيه، عن الحكم: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: حين مات ولم يؤمن. 
17352- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا أبو حذيفة قال، حدثنا شبل، عن عمرو بن دينار: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، : موته وهو كافر.
17353- ..... قال، حدثنا عمرو بن عون قال، حدثنا هشيم، عن جويبر، عن الضحاك في قوله: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: لما مات.
17354- حدثنا بشر قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، لما مات على شركه = "تبرأ منه".
17355- حدثت عن الحسين بن الفرج قال، سمعت أبا معاذ يقول، حدثنا عبيد بن سليمان قال، سمعت الضحاك يقول في قوله: "وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه"،كان إبراهيم صلوات الله عليه يرجو أن يؤمن أبوه ما دام حيا، فلما مات على شركه تبرأ منه.
17356- حدثنا القاسم قال، حدثنا الحسين قال، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن مجاهد: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه"، قال: موته وهو كافر.
17357- حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق قال، حدثنا أبو أحمد قال، حدثنا سفيان، عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال:
ما زال إبراهيم يستغفر لأبيه حتى مات، فلما مات تبين له أنه عدو لله، فلم يستغفر له. 
17358- ...... قال، حدثنا أبو أحمد قال، أبو إسرائيل، عن علي بن بذيمة، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس: "فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله"، قال: فلما مات.




> قال المعتدل: هذه الرواية سبق وقلت بأنها لا تخلف عن الآية في شيء فأي فائدة فيها ؟ ... لقد جاءت بصيغة الأب وليس الوالد ، ولو كان في لفظة الأب حجة لاكتفينا بالآية القطعية ولارتفع هذا الخلاف من أصله.
> قلت: ألم تحدث نفسك كيف أن القرآن جاء بصيغة الأب، وكل الأحاديث في الباب جاءت بصيغة الأب ولم تأت بصيغة أخرى ابدا.


إذا كان هذا العم آزر هو من رباه كما جاء في بعض الروايات فكيف لا يقال له أب زيادة على ما يجوز في اللغة ولو من غير تربية ورعاية ؟
ما دام إطلاق لفظة الأب على العم جائزا فلا اعتراض ولو مع تكرر ذلك ... وقد قيل بأن لفظة الأب كانت تطلق على العم بكثرة في زمن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام ولذلك جاء بها القرآن دون لفظة العم 
ثم إنه في النهاية يا أخي لا حجة في أدلة مردها إلى "حديث النفس" ... فعليك بالصريح المفيد.




> قال المعتدل: قال القرطبي في المفهم لما أشكل من تلخيص كتاب مسلم :
> وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( إنّ أبي وأباك في النار )) جبرٌ للرجل ممّا أصابه ، وإحالة له على التأسّي حتّى تهون عليه مصيبته بأبيه ؛ وذلك لَمَّا حفظ الحرمة ، ولم يقل : أين أبوك ؟ بخلاف من قال ذلك للنبيّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، فقال له : ((حيثما مررْتَ بقبر كافر فبشِّرْه بالنار )) ، فكان الرجل يفعل ذلك ، فشقَّ عليه حتّى قال : لقد كلَّفني رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ شططًا. إنتهى
> 
>  قلت: نعم قالها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبرا لخاطر الرجل نحن لا نناقش في هذه، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه كذب ليجبر خاطر الرجل، بل أخبره بمكان والده صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو مكان والد الرجل جبرا لخاطره، يعني قصة جبر الخاطر هذه لا تودي ولا تجيب في مسألة تأويلك.


كذب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! أعوذ بالله ... أين عقلك ؟
وهل كذب أيضاعندما أخبر الأعرابي بقيام الساعة قبل موت الحاضرين ؟
ما هذا يا أخي ؟ ... عد إلى رشدك ولا تجب قبل أن تفكر بعمق وروية.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *ولكن هذا حديث واضح في صحيح البخاري ينقض كل ما تزعمه وليتك تعترف بالحق مرة** !*
> *((* *لمَّا* *حضَرتْ أبا طالبٍ الوفاةُ ، جاءَهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ* *، فوَجَدَ عندَهُ أبا جهلٍ وعبدَ اللهِ بنَ أبي أميَّةَ بنَ المغيرَةِ ،* *فقالَ : ( أيْ عمِّ ، قلْ لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ ، كلمةً أُحَاجُ لكَ بها عندَ* *اللهِ ) . فقالَ أبو جهلٍ وعبدُ اللهِ بنُ أبي أميَّةَ* : *أَتَرْغَبُ عن ملَّةِ* *عبدِ* *المطلبِ* *، فلمْ يزلْ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يعْرِضُهَا عليهِ ، ويُعِيدَانِهِ بتلكَ المقالةِ ،* *حتى قالَ أبو طالبٍ آخرَ ما كلَّمَهُم : على ملَّةِ* *عبدِالمطلبِ* *،* *وأبَى أنْ يقولَ : لا إلهَ إلا اللهُ ، قالَ : قالَ رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى* *اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ : ( واللهِ لأستَغْفِرنَّ لكَ ما لمْ أُنْهَ عنْكَ** ) .* *فأنزلَ اللهُ : { مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ** } .* *وأنزلَ اللهُ في أبي طالبٍ ، فقال لرسولِ اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ** : {* *إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ* *يَشَاءُ } .)) صحيح البخاري** .*
> *وهذا أوضح دليل ، لانه بين أن ملة عبد المطلب هي شرك*
> *ثم تأتي أنت وتقول أن عبد المطلب كان من الساجدين** !!*
> *ولا تعليق** !!*


مما يبطل دعوى هذا الأخ الذي يزعم ان هذا الحديث يثبت زيغ ملة عبد المطلب : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في غزوة حنين ( أنا النبي لا كذب أنا ابن عبد المطلب ) كما في صحيح البخاري ... وهذا الإنتساب منه لجده ممنوع لو كان كافرا حقا لورود النهي عن الإنتساب للمشركين على سبيل الفخر.
وقد رد قوم على ذلك بانه *من باب الإنتساب لا المفاخرة* ... والرد عليه أن نسبه الشريف معروف لا يحتاج إلى تذكيرهم به ولا سيما جده الأقرب فهو معروف ومشهور وقد عاش عمرا طويلا ...كما ان الإنتساب يكون بذكر الشجرة عادة وليس بذكر ميت واحد قريب العهد بالناس غني عن التعريف.
*وقيل "لأنه كان اشتهر بين الناس أنه يخرج من ذرية عبد المطلب رجل يدعو الله ويهدى الله الخلق على يديه ويكون خاتم الأنبياء فانتسب إليه ليتذكر ذلك من كان يعرفه وقد اشتهر ذلك بينهم"* ... وهذا كان فيما أحسب على شكل رؤيا تبشر به ... والرد أن ما اشتهر بينهم لا يحتاج إلى تذكيرهم به لشهرته ... كما أنه إذا كان معروفا عندهم من قبل ومشهورا ثم لم يدفعهم رغم ذلك إلى الإيمان فلا جدوى من تكراره في موقف لا يكاد يفكر فيه المرؤ في غير النجاة بنفسه وتكون نفسه مشتعلة غيظا وحنقا على العدو حتى ينطمس عقله ، فكيف يرجو منهم استجابة في ذلك الوقت ؟ ... بل حتى بعد حين لن ينفعهم ذلك لأنهم قد بشروا به صلى الله عليه وسلم من طرف أنبيائهم وجاءتهم الكتب السماوية بتلك البشارة فما نفعتهم ، فأحرى ان تنفعهم رؤيا رآها شخص مثلهم.
وقيل هو كلام *لإظهار الجلادة والشجاعة والإشتهار* ... والرد عليه ان ذلك إن كان لأجل طلب النصر - ولا يفهم منه سوى ذلك - فيمكن الإستغناء عنه ببديل آخر وهو طلب النصر من الله مباشرة دون ارتكاب محرم ... فلماذا يلجأ إلى المحرم ويترك المباح المشروع بل المستحب ؟
فتعين أن يكون عبد المطلب مؤمنا ليرتفع هذا الإشكال دون تكلف ولا تعسف.
هذا من جهة ...
ومن جهة أخرى لو كان عبد المطلب على ملة التوحيد وفضل أبو طالب الموت على ملته لما نفعه ذلك مع امتناعه عن النطق بالشهادة الكاملة ... لأن التوحيد وحده لا يكفي حتى يقترن به الإعتراف بنبوة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد بعثته لا قبلها ... فقد كان مجرد التوحيد ينفع في زمن عبد المطلب قبل مجيء الإسلام ، اما بعد مجيئه فلا ... وبذلك لا يمكن ان نستنتج من الحديث أن ملة عبد المطلب ملة شرك قطعا كما يقول الأخ في كلامه ... فبطل الإستدلال بهذا الحديث ولله الحمد.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

المعتدل
ما زلت تلف و تدور و تراوغ 
قلت َ



> هل تكلمت أصلا عن أبي طالب حتى ترد بهذا الكلام ؟ ... الغرض هو إثبات إيمان آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه لم يخرج من صلب كافر او رحم كافرة ... اما الفروع فهذا أبو لهب مقطوع بكفره بنص القرآن الصريح الذي لا يختلف فيه اثنان ... فردك هذا بلا جدوى.


ألا تدري ما تخطه يداك ؟ ألم تقل :



> أولا أنا لم اقل ان عبد المطلب من الساجدين ولا تحدثت أصلا عن آية ( وتقلبك في الساجدين ) حتى تثيرها لأني لا أراها دليلا قويا بحكم تعدد تفاسيرها ... ولو كان لها وجه واحد تفسر به لكانت حجة دامغة عليكم.
> ثانيا قد ذكر بعض المشايخ ان أبا طالب ما ذكر "الشهادة" بل اكتفى "بملة ابي طالب" ( ولا دليل على زيغها كما سترى ) لأنه كان يخشى إن هو أظهر الإيمان ان يؤمن معه سائر بني هاشم لكونه رأسا فيهم ومطاعا فيقوم المشركون ضدهم ويبيدوهم عن آخرهم فلا يبقى للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سند بعدهم ... لأن المشركين كانوا يحترمونهم لأجل عدم إيمانهم كما احترموا ابا طالب في حياته لأنه لم يخرج عن دينهم ، ولو خرج لكان لهم معه شأن آخر لكونه سيصبح عدوا وسيجلب الأتباع بكثرة لمكانته المرموقة ، فيصير قتاله بذلك ضرورة بعد ان كان بلا كبير فائدة ... فهي سياسة وبُعدُ نظر من ابي طالب لإبقاء شوكة بني هاشم قوية من بعده حتى يحموا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... وبذلك لا يمكن الاستدلال بهذا الحديث بالذات على ان ملة عبد المطلب ملة شرك ما لم يوجد دليل أصرح وأوضح وأبعد عن كل احتمال ... لأنه كما تعلم : لا دليل فيما يتطرق إليه الإحتمال.


فلا يمكن لعاقل أن يفهم من كلامك إلا أنك تقول بإسلام أبي طالب و هذا مناقض لأحاديث البخاري و مسلم التي لم يطعن فيها أحد من العلماء التي نقلتها لك و لا يتطرق إليها الإحتمال يا عبقري زمانك و التي تفيد بأن أبا طالب جٌعل في ضحضاح من النار و لولا شفاعته لكان في الدرك الأسفل ، فكيف يكون مات على الإسلام و يدخله الله الدرك الأسفل من النار و كلامك أيضا معارض للأحاديث التي نقلها لك الإخوة من البخاري و مسلم و التي تفيد بأن الآيتين ( ما كان للني و الذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين .. الآية ) و ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت و لكن الله يهدي من يشاء ) نزلتا في شأن أبي طالب لما قال رسول الله بعد موته ( لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عن ذلك )
ثم إن النزاع هنا في ملة عبد المطلب و قد ثبت من أحاديث الصحيحين أن أبا طالب مات على الشرك فينتج من ذلك أن ملة عبد المطلب هي الشرك و أنت تدعي أن آباء النبي و أجداده ماتوا على الإسلام .
قلتَ :



> *تركت هذا الحديث لأنه وإن قواه غيركم بشواهد اخرى إلا اننا لن نتفق معكم فيه مهما حاولنا ... ولهذا التجأت إلى غيره فدعك منه.*


لم تتركه إلا بعد أن أطرناك على ذلك أطرا و قلنا لك إن الحديث مسلسل بالمجاهيل و لو كان عندك شواهد لأتيت بها فنثبت لك بحول الله و قوته ضعفها ، ثم إن هذا الإسناد المجهل رواته لا تقويه الشواهد فأي شاهد لتقوية كل أولئك المجاهيل . و ليست تقوية الأحاديث تثبت بمجرد الدعوى فمن قواها فليأت بالدليل .
قلتَ :



> ما يدريك ان الحديث ورد بنفس المعنى حتى وإن اختلفت الألفاظ قليلا وذلك لا يضر قطعا ؟
> لعلك اعتمدت على نص الحديث بحروفه فاستعملت خاصية البحث السريع معتمدا على بعض الألفاظ التي لم تكن في الحديث الآخر ... أو كانت نسختك ناقصة كما هو شأن بعض النسخ الرقمية أو لم تبحث جيدا بكل بساطة.
> والدليل ان الحديث الذي تنكر وجوده في كتاب الخلال موجود فيه بحروفه في الصفحة 24 من النسخة التي حققها أسامة الشريف
> فعاود البحث من جديد بكل تان وضبط ولا تحكم بسرعة.


ما هذا اللعب أجئت هنا لكي تلغز علينا ؟ أتيتنا بأحاديث وأنت لا تعلم مصدرها و ما زلت أسألك و لا تتهرب : أين هذا الحديث في مسند عبد الرزاق ؟و أين هو في تفسير ابن المنذر ؟و أين هو في الزهد للإمام أحمد ؟ و من صحح هذه الأحاديث التي تحتج بها و هي غير موجودة أصلا ؟
أما بخصوص  # كتاب كرامات الأولياء لأبي محمد الخلال فقد أظهرت هويتك الصوفية القبورية على الحقيقة فإن صاحب الكتاب هذا قال عنه أبو الوليد الطيالسي : ( ضال مضل ) و الكتاب محشو بالبدع و الشركيات فهو يتكلم عن الأبدال و الأقطاب من الصوفية المبتدعة .
و حينما تقول أخرجه الخلال فلا يتبادر إلى الذهن إلا أن الإمام العلم أبو بكر الخلال في كتاب السنة . و ليس هذا المبتدع ، ثم من صحح هذا الحديث من العلماء ؟
 قلتَ :



> عجيب فهمك يا أخي !!!!!!!!... فالعصمة للأنبياء ... وأنا استبعدت فقط وقوع مثل ذلك من عالم كبير ومحدث متفق على علو كعبه في الحديث ... لأن من هم دونه في هذا الفن لا يخفى عليهم ما كان على شرط الصحيحين ... فلا تقولني ما لم أقل.


ما دمت قد استبعدت فلم تنفِ إحتمال الخطأ فاحتمال الخطأ موجود فلماذا تستدل به على ما أسميته بالبرهان الساطع ؟
 أما ما ذكرته عن علو كعب السيوطي في علم الحديث فالصواب نقيض ذلك فهو مشهور بالتساهل في التصحيح فكثيرا ما يورد الأحاديث الموضوعة ثم يصححها .
قلتَ :


> أخشى ان يكون في كلامك عن الصديق ما يستوجب توبتك او تجديد إيمانك لطعنك في أقوى المؤمنين إيمانا رضي الله عنه ... والله لو قالها من دونه من الصحابة وثبتت عنه ما وسعك إلا التصديق بها.


لا تخش إلا على نفسك يا أخي فانشغل أولا بتصحيح عقيدتك فليس في كلامي طعنا على الصديق إلا إذا كنت لا تفهم معنى الكلام فما قلته هو أنه لو قال الصديق هذا الكلام لكان كلامه مستهجنا لأن فيه رد لكلام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و تحميل كلامه ما لا يحتمل و قد قال الله عز وجل لأفضل الخلق ( لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ) و قال لزوجات النبي الأطهار ( من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين )، لأن معنى تأويلك العجيب ( إن عمي و عمك في النار ) و الرجل إنما جاء يسأله عن أبيه لا عن عمه ، أما أن تلوي عنق الكلام و تدعي أن معنى الكلام ( إن عمي و أبوك في النار ) فإن هذا من أعجب العجائب فمن أين أتيت بالدليل الذي فرقت به الكلام عن أبي الرجل و الكلام عن أبي النبي ،
فأين دليل التفريق ؟ - بشرط ألا يتطرق إليه الإحتمال ) و لا تتهرب من الإجابة  .
أما ما ذكرته من حديث ( إن يعش هذا الغلام ... الحديث ) فإن في الحديث كلمة ( عسى ) و هي للترجي و لا تفيد القطع ثم شتان بين هذا الحديث و ما تحاول أنت أن تثبته من حديث ( إن أبي و أباك في النار ) من تحريف معنى نصف الحديث و ترك بعضه على ظاهره . و انظر ترجمة الإمام مسلم لهذا الحديث حيث قال ( باب بيان أن من مات على الكفر فهو في النار ، أبي و أبوك في النار ) و انظر شرح النووي على الحديث .
لا زلت أسألك و لا تتهرب من الإجابة : أين برهانك الساطع الذي لا يتطرق إليه الإحتمال ؟
و أخيرا فقد وجهت إليك أسئلة وسمتها باللون الأزرق فأريد منك الإجابة و لا تتهرب و أنا منتظر و أرجو من الإخوة عدم المشاركة حتى يرد على هذه الأسئلة .

----------


## محمود أبو عبد البر

قال المعتدل: هذا قياس مع وجود الفارق ... لأن استغفار الأنبياء لأنفسهم مطلوب إما لعدم أمنهم من "مكر الله" حتى لقد بكى الملائكة المعصومون من خشيته ... أو لأنهم قدوة فوجب عليهم أن يظهروه للناس حتى يقتدون بهم ... أو لأنه من باب التواضع المحض كما قال شعيب (  قَد افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إِنْ عُدْنَا فِي مِلَّتِكُمْ بَعْدَ إِذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا. وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ ) ... فاستثنى بالمشيئة الإلهية تواضعا فقط لأنه يعلم أنه معصوم قطعا من الشرك ... أو ربما لأنه يخشى مكر الله وتصرفه المطلق في خلقه بما شاء.
أما الإستغفار لشخص ميت وعلم أنه مغفور له فهذا عبث ولغو محض لا يصدر من المعصومين.
فالفرق موجود وواضح بين "ما قبل الموت" و "ما بعد الموت".
 قلت (أبو عبد البر): معليهش نلف وندور، وهذه العلل التي ذكرتها في جواز استغفار إبراهيم لنفسه مع أنه في الجنة ألا ترد كذلك على الاستغفار لغيره من المبشرين بالجنة، يعني استغفر لأبيه آدم لأنه لا يأمن مكر الله، ولأنه قدوة يجب عليه أن يظهر للناس أن يستغفروا لمن آمن من آبائهم، هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى يالله يا شاطر على مذهبك كيف تفسر لي استغفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر وقد بشره بالجنة وكيف تفسر استغفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقتلى أحد ودعاؤه لهم مع أنه بشر بأنهم في الجنة على قولك كان يعبث عبثا محضا (استغفر ربك من هذه التخرصات التي تسوقها).
قال المعتدل: قلت وسأكرر القول بأن وجود رواية عن ابن عباس في هذه المسألة يكفي لإثبات علم سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام بموت آزر على الكفر ... فلا يجوز مع وجودها إيراد احتمال يخالفها لأن ذلك يعني ردها جملة وتفصيلا ولا سيما إذا كانت صريحة وواضحة لا تقبل أي احتمال ... وهاك نص ما جاء بشأنها في تفسير الطبري لتأتينا باحتمال يردها أو تثبت ضعفها.
قلت (أبو عبد البر): هذه رواية ابن عباس وقد خالفه غيره في هذا التفسير فتكون النتيجة تطرق الاحتمال، ومن ثم فنحن لا نؤل نصا (تزعم أنت أنه ظاهر)، بما يتطرق إليه الاحتمال لأنه لا يصلح قرينة صارفة
*وذلك أن  أهل التفسير اختلفوا في الوقت الذي تبرأ فيه إبراهيم من أبيه؛ فقيل: كان  ذلك في الحياة الدنيا لما مات آزر مشركاً، وهذا أخرجه الطبري من طريق حبيب  بن أبي ثابت عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس وإسناده صحيح. وفي رواية: "**فلما مات لم يستغفر له**". ومن طريق على بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس نحوه، قال: "**استغفر له ما كان حياً، فلما مات أمسك**". وأورده أيضاً من طريق مجاهد وقتادة وعمرو بن دينار نحو ذلك.* 
*وقيل: إنما تبرأ  منه يوم القيامة لما يئس منه حين مسخ، على ما صرح به في رواية ابن المنذر  التي  وهذا الذي أخرجه الطبري أيضاً من طريق عبد الملك بن أبي  سليمان: سمعت سعيد بن جبير يقول: "**إن إبراهيم يقول يوم القيامة: رب، والدي! رب، والدي! فإذا كان الثالثة، أخذ بيده. فيلتفت إليه، وهو ضبعان، فيتبرأ منه**". ومن طريق عبيد بن عمير قال: "**يقول  إبراهيم لأبيه: إني كنت آمرك في الدنيا وتعصيني، ولست تاركك اليوم، فخذ  بحقوي. فيأخذ بضبعيه، فيمسخ ضبعاً. فإذا رآه إبراهيم مسخ، تبرأ منه**".* 
وأنا لا يعنيني الترجيح بين القولين ولا الجمع بينهما، ولكن يعنيني أن أبين لك أن قرينتك الصارفة ظنية وليست قطعية حتى ترد بها نصا تزعم أنه ظاهر.

قال المعتدل: إذا كان هذا العم آزر هو من رباه كما جاء في بعض الروايات فكيف لا يقال له أب زيادة على ما يجوز في اللغة ولو من غير تربية ورعاية ؟.
قلت (أبو عبد البر): في بعض الروايات واين هذه الروايات الصحيحة التي تقول أن عمه هو من رباه لترد بها صريح القرآن، وتأول على اساسها (أثبت العرش ثم انقش).
قال المعتدل: ما دام إطلاق لفظة الأب على العم جائزا فلا اعتراض ولو مع تكرر ذلك ... وقد قيل بأن لفظة الأب كانت تطلق على العم بكثرة في زمن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام ولذلك جاء بها القرآن دون لفظة العم.
قلت (أبو عبد البر): وقد قيل، يا سلام على التحقيق، رد لظاهر القرآن بقد قيل.
قال المعتدل: كذب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! أعوذ بالله ... أين عقلك ؟.
قلت (أبو عبد البر): دعك من التهويش، اب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إما أنه في الجنة أو هو في النار هذه القسمة العقلية لا تقبل ثالثا، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابي واباك في النار، إما أنه طابق الواقع فيكون صدقا وإما أنه خالفه فيكون كذبا هذه كذلك قسمة عقلية، ويا الله يا شاطر بين لنا كيف يمكن القول بالتورية في هذه الجزئية.
قال المعتدل: وهل كذب أيضاعندما أخبر الأعرابي بقيام الساعة قبل موت الحاضرين ؟
قلت (أبو عبد البر): ذكر الإمام البخاري والإمام مسلم هذا التفسير في  			صحيحيهما , ومن كلام هشام بن عروة بن الزبير (ت145هـ) , وذلك في حديث  			عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ((كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الْأَعْرَابِ جُفَاةً  			يَأْتُونَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  			فَيَسْأَلُونَهُ : مَتَى السَّاعَةُ ؟ فَكَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى  			أَصْغَرِهِمْ , فَيَقُولُ : إِنْ يَعِشْ هَذَا , لَا يُدْرِكْهُ  			الْهَرَمُ , حَتَّى تَقُومَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَاعَتُكُمْ )) . قَالَ هِشَامٌ  			: يَعْنِي مَوْتَهُمْ .
فأنت ترى ان فهم مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث يسير وممكن.
وكان هذا التفسير واضحا عند علماء الصحابة ومثاله: حديث عَبْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما ، قَال  			: ((صَلَّى بِنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَاتَ  			لَيْلَةٍ، صَلَاةَ الْعِشَاءِ، فِي آخِرِ حَيَاتِهِ، فَلَمَّا سَلَّمَ  			قَامَ فَقَالَ: «أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ لَيْلَتَكُمْ هَذِهِ؟ فَإِنَّ عَلَى  			رَأْسِ مِائَةِ سَنَةٍ مِنْهَا لَا يَبْقَى مِمَّنْ هُوَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ  			الْأَرْضِ أَحَدٌ» . قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ: فَوَهَلَ النَّاسُ [أي غلط  			الناس] فِي مَقَالَةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  			تِلْكَ، فِيمَا يَتَحَدَّثُونَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثِ، عَنْ مِائَةِ  			سَنَةٍ، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  			وَسَلَّمَ: «لَا يَبْقَى مِمَّنْ هُوَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْأَرْضِ  			أَحَدٌ» يُرِيدُ بِذَلِكَ أَنْ يَنْخَرِمَ ذَلِكَ الْقَرْنُ [ أي الجيل])) فهذا  			الصحابي الجليل فهم مراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ,  . حيث فهم رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه  			وسلم لا يعني به إلا موت جيله وأصحابه , لا أنه ميعاد لقيام الساعة  			الكبرى .
الآن إذا تفضلت أنت وفهمتني أين هي التورية في حديث أبي واباك في النار أكون لك شاكرا.
وفي الختام تذكر، أنت تريد تأويل نص صريح في القرآن أو لنقل ظاهر قريب إلى مؤل بعيد بناء على شخبطات ونحن نقول لك من ابجديات علم الاصول أن القرينة الصارفة للظاهر (هو عندنا نص وأنت تدعي أنه ظاهر) يجب أن تكون قرينة معتبرة لا مجرد تهويش.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد كثر الكلام ولا اجد وقتا للرد عليه بالتفصيل ... 
بداية أقول للأخ الذي لا يدري ما المعاريض ويجعلها من الكذب المحض اذهب وتعلم قبل ان تتكلم.
ثم أكتفي بالتنبيه على ان رد حديث الخلال بحجة انه صوفي ان لو كان رد الأحاديث لأجل تلك العلة الفارغة صحيحا لردت جل الأحاديث الصحيحة ... فالعبرة يا أخي بثقة الراوي وضبطه وأمانته ... ورب مبتدع أوثق من سني ... فإن من يكفر بالكبيرة مثلا ويرى الخلود في النار بسببها هو مبتدع بالإتفاق ولكنه مع ذلك أوثق ممن لا يكفر بها لأن الأول يخشى على نفسه أكثر من الثاني فلا يسعه الكذب.
على كل حال انا اعرف أن جلكم عنيدون في تمسكهم بآرائهم ولو ظهر الدليل الباهر ... وأطالبكم بإثبات ضعف حديث الخلال ليس بحجة أنه صوفي لأنه مجرد ناقل ... ولكن بطريق الصناعة الحديثية إن استطعتم ... وإلا فالسيوطي الذي صححه مقدم على كلامكم شئتم ام أبيتم لأنه عالم لا ينكر قدره إلا أمثالكم ولا حجة في إنكاركم عليه بعد ان اعتمد عليه الفحول من العلماء بعده ... فما تزيدون برد كلامه جملة وتفصيلا إلا إثباتا لسقوط مستواكم العلمي حيث خالفتم بشأنه من هم أوسع منكم علما وأعظم منزلة.
وأما دعواكم انه غير موجود في كتاب الزهد وتفسير المنذري ومصنف عبد الرزاق فلا نسلم بها لأن نسخ الأقدمين أقرب إلى الصحة من نسخ المتأخرين ... وربما كانت في نسخ السيوطي ثابتة وسقطت من نسخنا الحالية أو كانت بالمعنى دون اللفظ وما اكثر ما يذكر الحفاظ وجود حديث في كتاب آخر وهو إنما ذكر بلفظ مخالف لكن بنفس المعنى ... وهذا إن فرضنا عدم وجود تلك الاحاديث كما قلتم وإلا فهل قرأتموها من أولها لآخرها بكل روية ام اعتمدتم على خاصية البحث السريع ؟ أخبرونا لنعلم ما صنعتم بالضبط وما منهجكم في الرد هل هو منهج سوقي أم منهج علمي ؟.
ثم هل يعقل ان يخطئ السيوطي في تخريج الحديث كل هذا الخطإ الفاحش وهو من هو حفظا وضبطا ؟ ... هل أخطأ في العزو إلى ثلاثة كتب مرة واحدة ؟ ... أين عقولكم لو كنتم تعقلون !

----------


## المعتدل

إضافة بخصوص سبب نزول آية ( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ          آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي          قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ )
ورد في سبب نزولها كذلك عن علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه           قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَجُلًا يَسْتَغْفِرُ لِأَبَوَيْهِ وَهُمَا مُشْرِكَانِ ،          فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : أَتَسْتَغْفِرُ لِأَبَوَيْكَ وَهُمَا مُشْرِكَانِ ؟!          فَقَالَ : أَوَلَيْسَ اسْتَغْفَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ          ؟ فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم            فَنَزَلَتْ:( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ          يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ )
أخرجه الترمذي ، وحسنه الألباني .

وفي مسند أحمد :
سمعت رجلا يستغفر لأبويه وهما مشركان فقلت : أيستغفر الرجل لأبويه وهما مشركان فقال : أولم يستغفر إبراهيم لأبيه فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزلت { ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين } إلى قوله { تبرأ منه } قال : لما نزلت فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله فلا أدري قاله سفيان أو قاله إسرائيل أو هو في الحديث لما مات      الراوي:   علي بن أبي طالب      المحدث:           أحمد شاكر           -   المصدر:  مسند أحمد   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2/116
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح     
هذا وقد يكون نزول الآيات القرآنية بلا سبب ، وهذا هو الأكثر ، وقد تنزل الآية لسبب ، وقد تتعدد الأسباب في الآية الواحدة . انظر ((مناهل العرفان  )) للزرقاني : 1/76 ، 1/83 .

فلا دليل مع هذا على ان الاية نزلت في أبي طالب بالخصوص ... وبه ينتفي نسبة الشرك لعبد المطلب ... من ثم نسبة الشرك لأبي طالب ... فيبقى احتمال دخول أبي طالب النار لمجرد عصيانه أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النطق بالشهادة فيكون كالمؤمن العاصي يعذب ثم يخرج من النار.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دليل آخر على نجاة آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الشرك :
أنا محمدُ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ بنِ عبدِ المطلبِ إنَّ اللهَ خلَق الخلقَ فجعلني في خيرِ خَلْقِه وجعَلَهم فِرقتين فجعلَني في خيرِ فِرْقةٍ وخلَق القبائلَ فجعلَني في خيرِ قبيلةٍ وجعَلَهم بُيُوتًا فجعَلَني في خيرِهم بيتًا فأنا خيرُكم بيتًا وخيرُكم نفْسًا
         الراوي:     العباس بن عبدالمطلب      المحدث:         أحمد شاكر           -   المصدر:  مسند أحمد   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/224
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح     


هذا الحديث خرج من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مخرج التمدح وإظهار النعمة الإلهية وليس لمجرد الإنتساب فقط لأن الإنتساب يكون بذكر الأسماء والأنساب ولا يكون فيه تمدح ... والدليل قوله "فأنا خيرُكم بيتًا وخيرُكم نفْسًا" ... مشيرا بالبيت إلى "معادن العرب" وبالنفس إلى "طهارة أصوله من الشرك" ... إذ لا يعقل أن يقصد بالنفس نفسه الزكية هو لكونه نبيا وهذا يقتضي أن يكون أزكاهم نفسا بلا شك ولا خلاف ... وإنما قصده ان يدلهم على طهارة أصوله من الشرك فهذا هو ما يحتاج إلى بيان وليس غيره كما هو ظاهر من سياق الكلام بكل وضوح.
 فكيف ينتسب لأقوام ويشهد لهم بالخيرية وهم كفار مع ورود النهي عن الإنتساب للمشركين بطريق الفخر ؟
فليجب المخالفون عن هذا الإعتراض لنرى ما في جعبتهم.

----------


## المعتدل

إلى من يزعم أن تفسير المنذري خال من الحديث الذي عزاه السيوطي إليه أقول : تفسير المنذري المطبوع غير مكتمل فكيف سمحت لك نفسك بنفي وجود الحديث فيه دون تثبت ... فهذا عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي يقدم له ويقول : وإني لأرجو أن ييسِّر الله العثور على باقي التفسير حتى يكمل وأن يكون ما صنعه أخي العزيز الدكتور سعد السَّعد نافعاً لطلاب العلم ... إنتهى
وقد قال الذهبي في شأن هذا التفسير ( ولابن المنذر تفسير كبير في بضعة عشر مجلداً يقضي له بالإمامة في علم التأويل ) 
فلا يسلم لمعارض أن ينكر بعد هذا حتى يكتمل التفسير.
ولازلنا نطالب بتوضيح طريقة بحثكم التي اعتمدتم عليها لإنكار وجود الحديث في باقي الكتب الأخرى حتى نرى إن كانت مبنية على أساس علمي ام على مجرد "العبث" والتدليس.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لقد كثر الكلام ولا اجد وقتا للرد عليه بالتفصيل ... 
> بداية أقول للأخ الذي لا يدري ما المعاريض ويجعلها من الكذب المحض اذهب وتعلم قبل ان تتكلم.
> ثم أكتفي بالتنبيه على ان رد حديث الخلال بحجة انه صوفي ان لو كان رد الأحاديث لأجل تلك العلة الفارغة صحيحا لردت جل الأحاديث الصحيحة ... فالعبرة يا أخي بثقة الراوي وضبطه وأمانته ... ورب مبتدع أوثق من سني ... فإن من يكفر بالكبيرة مثلا ويرى الخلود في النار بسببها هو مبتدع بالإتفاق ولكنه مع ذلك أوثق ممن لا يكفر بها لأن الأول يخشى على نفسه أكثر من الثاني فلا يسعه الكذب.
> على كل حال انا اعرف أن جلكم عنيدون في تمسكهم بآرائهم ولو ظهر الدليل الباهر ... وأطالبكم بإثبات ضعف حديث الخلال ليس بحجة أنه صوفي لأنه مجرد ناقل ... ولكن بطريق الصناعة الحديثية إن استطعتم ... وإلا فالسيوطي الذي صححه مقدم على كلامكم شئتم ام أبيتم لأنه عالم لا ينكر قدره إلا أمثالكم ولا حجة في إنكاركم عليه بعد ان اعتمد عليه الفحول من العلماء بعده ... فما تزيدون برد كلامه جملة وتفصيلا إلا إثباتا لسقوط مستواكم العلمي حيث خالفتم بشأنه من هم أوسع منكم علما وأعظم منزلة.
> وأما دعواكم انه غير موجود في كتاب الزهد وتفسير المنذري ومصنف عبد الرزاق فلا نسلم بها لأن نسخ الأقدمين أقرب إلى الصحة من نسخ المتأخرين ... وربما كانت في نسخ السيوطي ثابتة وسقطت من نسخنا الحالية أو كانت بالمعنى دون اللفظ وما اكثر ما يذكر الحفاظ وجود حديث في كتاب آخر وهو إنما ذكر بلفظ مخالف لكن بنفس المعنى ... وهذا إن فرضنا عدم وجود تلك الاحاديث كما قلتم وإلا فهل قرأتموها من أولها لآخرها بكل روية ام اعتمدتم على خاصية البحث السريع ؟ أخبرونا لنعلم ما صنعتم بالضبط وما منهجكم في الرد هل هو منهج سوقي أم منهج علمي ؟.
> ثم هل يعقل ان يخطئ السيوطي في تخريج الحديث كل هذا الخطإ الفاحش وهو من هو حفظا وضبطا ؟ ... هل أخطأ في العزو إلى ثلاثة كتب مرة واحدة ؟ ... أين عقولكم لو كنتم تعقلون !


واضح من مشاركتك الأخيرة أنك أفلست فقد هدمنا بفضل الله عز و جل كل أدلتك على رأسك و يكفينا أنك لم ترد على سؤال واحد من الأسئلة التي وجهتها إليك و ما زلت تريد تبرئة السيوطي بالقوة من الخطأ و لتعلم أيها المتعالم أن المبتدع لا يقبل حديثه إذا روى ما يؤيد بدعته و معروف عند الصوفية غلوهم في آل البيت و في والدي النبي بل أنهم يحاولون جعل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في مرتبة فوق مرتبة البشرية بل إن جلهم يزعمون أنه خُلق من نور وجه الله فلا يحتج بحديثه و يكفينا فيه قول الحافظ الثقة أبي الوليد الطيالسي أنه ضال مضل و الجرح مقدم على التعديل وفي الحديث علة أخرى وهي عنعنة الأعمش و هو مدلس فلا تحاول تصحيحه بالقوة بحجة أن السيوطي قد صححه فهذا تقليد لا يفيد في مجال البحث العلمي و لكي أخفف عليك الصدمة الشديدة من خطأ السيوطي يا مسكين فإليك طائفة من أقوال العلماء في السيوطي :
قال الشيخ عبد الفتاح أبو غدة في هامش كتاب "الأجوبة الفاضلة" للكنَوي عن السيوطي: "وهو أوسع العلماء الأجلَّة الذين ذكرتُهم تساهلاً في إيراد الحديث الضعيف والتالف والموضوع وشبهه في كتبه ورسائله"
وقال أبو غدة في نفس الصفحة: "والأحاديث الموضوعة التي وقعت للحافظ السيوطي رحمه الله تعالى في (الجامع الصغير) كثيرة غير قليلة"
وقال: "أما الأحاديث الضعيفة فقد أكثر منها جداً"

وقال المناوي في تعقباته على السيوطي في شرحه للجامع الصغير (1\40): "... وقد أكثر المؤلّف في هذا (الجامع الصغير) من الأحاديث الضعيفة"
قال الألوسي -رحمه الله تعالى- في كتابه النافع غاية الأماني (1/51) ناقلا عن الشيخ بدر الدين الحلبي في كتابه (الإرشاد والتعليم):

"وفي تنوي الحلك لجلال الدين السيوطي الذي رد به على منكري رؤيته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعد وفاته في اليقظة طرف من ذلك [ أي من القصص التي فيها التقاء بعض الناس بالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعد موته ] ، وكل ما أتى به لا دليل فيه، وأطال الكلام في ذلك ثم قال: "وقد ذكر عن السلف والخلف وهلم جرا ممن كانوا رأوه في اليوم، فرأوه بعد ذلك في اليقظة، وسألوه عن أشياء كانوا منها متشوشين فأخبرهم بتفريجها، ونص لهم على الوجوه التي منها فرجها، فجاء الأمر كذلك بلا زيادة ولا نقص، انتهى المراد منه.

وليت شعري لم كان عثمان يطلب شاهدين من كل من أتاه بآية يشهدان على أنها من القرآن، وهلا رأى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقظة وسأله عن تلك الآية، وهو وسائر الصحابة أحق ممن ذكر بهذه الفضيلة،

وقد وقع بينهم من الاختلاف لم يره أحد منهم ويدفع إشكاله!

والسيوطي -رحمه الله- كان فيما ألفه من الكتب حاطب ليل في كل كتاب له مذهب ومشرب، وما أتى به في كتابه هذا لا يعول عليه كما سيرد عليك مردودا"

اهـ كلام الألوسي - رحمه الله-.
أما أحمد بن صديق الغماري فله كتاب كامل في الرد على السيوطي اسمه "المُغير على الأحاديث الموضوعة في الجامع الصغير"

قال في فاتحة كتابه المذكور عن السيوطي: "ومنها أحاديث لم يَظن هو أنها موضوعة، لأنه متساهلٌ في ذلك غاية التساهل. فلا يكاد يحكم على حديثٍ بالوضع إلا إذا دعته الضرورة إلى ذلك. وما عدا ذلك فإنه يتساهل في إيراد الحديث الموضوع، بل وفي الاحتجاج به أيضاً!"
قال المناوي : " على أنه كان ينبغي له أي المؤلف أن يعقب كل حديث بالإشارة بحاله بلفظ صحيح أو حسن أو ضعيف في كل حديث فلو فعل ذلك كان أنفع وأصنع ولم يزد الكتاب به إلا وريقات لا يطول بها 
وأما ما يوجد في بعض النسخ من الرمز إلى الصحيح والحسن والضعيف بصورة رأس صاد وحاء وضاد فلا ينبغي الوثوق به لغلبة تحريف النساخ على أنه وقع له ذلك في بعض دون بعض كما رأيته بخطه فكان المتعين ذكر كتابة صحيح أو حسن أو ضعيف في كل حديث قال الحافظ العلائي على من ذكر حديثا اشتمل سنده على من فيه ضعف أن يوضح حاله خروجا عن عهدته وبراءة من ضعفه ( أ . هـ )
ثم ها أنت لازلت تسأل عن عقولنا يا عيقري زمانك لنبحث لك عن أماكن الأحاديث التي استدللت أنت بها فأنت عندي عجيبة من عجائب هذا الزمان و ترك الرد عيك في هذا أبلغ من الرد .
و ما زلت أسألك عن الدليل الذي لا يتطرق إليه الإحتمال على برهانك ( المظلم ) 
ملحوظة : أرجو من الإخوة عدم الرد عليه حتى يجيب عن أسئلتي .
ملحوظة أخرى : أرجو أن يكون قد استبان لمشرفي هذا المنتدى عقيدة هذا المعـ ..............................  .تدل )

----------


## محمود أبو عبد البر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لقد كثر الكلام ولا اجد وقتا للرد عليه بالتفصيل ... 
> بداية أقول للأخ الذي لا يدري ما المعاريض ويجعلها من الكذب المحض اذهب وتعلم قبل ان تتكلم.
>   !


الحمد لله وبعد، عدم الرد على بقية الاعتراضات تعني أنها تبقى احتمالات ترد دليلك الذي سميته قاطعا.
وأما عن قصة إنكار المعاريض فيا ولدي نحن لا نقول لك لا توجد معاريض، نحن نقول لك في هذه لا يمكن أن تكون من المعاريض، قال النووي: (واعلم أن التورية والتعريض معناهما: أن تطلق لفظًا هو ظاهر في  معنى، وتريد به معنى آخر يتناوله ذلك اللفظ، لكنه خلاف ظاهره).
وانت الآن ياشاطر قل لنا ما هو المعنى الآخر الذي يخالف الظاهر في هذه الجملة وأما الاحتجاج بمجرد ثبوت التعريض فلا يصلح هنا.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> *
> يقول الدكتور عبد الرحيم الهندي :
> " وهناك احتمال آخر ، وهو أن لفظ آزر هو تارح ، طرأ عليه شيء من التغيير ، قد يبدو هذا غريبا ، ولكن الحقائق تؤيد هذا الاحتمال .
> إن اسمه المذكور في التوراة (التكوين 11/26) (تيرح)، وفي ترجمة التوراة اليونانية المعروفة بالترجمة السبعينية كتب اسمه هكذا : (....) ونطقه : " ثرّا " ، وقد حذفت منه الحاء ، ويرى " غيجر " أن " ثرا " بالقلب المكاني أصبح " آثر "، ثم " آزر " .
> ومثل هذا التغيير جائز الوقوع ، ومثال آخر لذلك " عيسى "، وأصله بالعبرية " يشوع " فقد انتقلت فيه العين من آخر الكلمة إلى أولها ، وأصبحت الواو ياء " انتهى من تحقيق " المعرَّب من الكلام الأعجمي على حروف المعجم " للجواليقي (ت540هـ) (ص/135)
> *


صدق الأستاذ عبدالرَّحيم، وهو حجَّة محقِّق ثبت.
وهذه عبارة الترجمة السبعينية:καὶ ἔζησεν θαρα ἑβδομήκοντα ἔτη καὶ ἐγέννησεν τὸν αβραμ καὶ τὸν ναχωρ καὶ τὸν αρραν
 وفي الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة (الفولجاتا):vixitque Thare septuaginta annis et genuit Abram et Nahor et Aran
 فالكلمة الحمراء (ثارا)، وهي قريبة من (آزر) ولا سيَّما إذا اعتبرنا أن لهجات الأجيال المتعاقبة قد تقلب الثاء إلى سين أو زاي وبالعكس، وأن الكلمة حين تنتقل بين اللغات لا تبقى على صيغتها الأصلية تمامًا.
ومنه يتضح أن أكثر الخائضين في الموضوع، الجازمين بأنَّ  الكلمة غير الكلمة، لم يتأهَّلوا للبحث في أصول الألفاظ الأعجمية المعرَّبة.

----------


## محمود أبو عبد البر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لقد كثر الكلام ولا اجد وقتا للرد عليه بالتفصيل ... 
> بداية أقول للأخ الذي لا يدري ما المعاريض ويجعلها من الكذب المحض اذهب وتعلم قبل ان تتكلم.
> !


قلت: حفظ الله عليك وقتك ونحن ندعوك لصيانته من مثل هذا اللغط.
وأما إنكار المعاريض فهو محض تقول علينا (طبعا قلت إنكار تجميلا للعبارة وإلا فصاحبنا يتهمني بجهل معناها من الأصل، وأنا لا يهمني إثبات أني بها عليم ام لا) السؤال ببساطة يا سيدي المعتدل نحن نجادلك بأن قوله "أبي وأباك في النار" ليس من المعاريض لأنه لا يوجد معنى آخر غير ظاهر، فأنت انشط وبين لنا هذا الوجه الثاني في القول حيث يكون صدقا مع أن والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون في الجنة وليس في النار  والتعريض كلام له          وجهان يطلق أحدهما والمراد لازمه، ونحن ندعي أن لا تعريض هنا وهو الأصل وأنت تدعيه فهاته.
وعلى كل أتمنى أن سكوتكم عن التعليق عن غيرها إلزام لكم بأن برهانكم غير ساطع ومن ثم فلا سطوع له على ظاهر القرآن يا معتدل حتى تعتبره صالحا ليكون قرينة صارفة إلى المعنى الذي تدعيه.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> قلت: حفظ الله عليك وقتك ونحن ندعوك لصيانته من مثل هذا اللغط.
> وأما إنكار المعاريض فهو محض تقول علينا (طبعا قلت إنكار تجميلا للعبارة وإلا فصاحبنا يتهمني بجهل معناها من الأصل، وأنا لا يهمني إثبات أني بها عليم ام لا) السؤال ببساطة يا سيدي المعتدل نحن نجادلك بأن قوله "أبي وأباك في النار" ليس من المعاريض لأنه لا يوجد معنى آخر غير ظاهر، فأنت انشط وبين لنا هذا الوجه الثاني في القول حيث يكون صدقا مع أن والد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون في الجنة وليس في النار  والتعريض كلام له          وجهان يطلق أحدهما والمراد لازمه، ونحن ندعي أن لا تعريض هنا وهو الأصل وأنت تدعيه فهاته.
> وعلى كل أتمنى أن سكوتكم عن التعليق عن غيرها إلزام لكم بأن برهانكم غير ساطع ومن ثم فلا سطوع له على ظاهر القرآن يا معتدل حتى تعتبره صالحا ليكون قرينة صارفة إلى المعنى الذي تدعيه.


إذا كان العلماء هم من قالوا بوجود التعريض في هذا الحديث وليس أنا ###.
بكل بساطة فالكلام الذي يفهم من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أن والده في النار لأنه قرنه مع والد السائل وهو في الحقيقة عمه الذي يصح لغة أن يقال له أب .. ألا تعلمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينادي أبا طالب بلفظ الأبوة ؟ وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتبر ابنا له من قبل الناس بحكم كفالته له ؟
وإذا كنتم تعدون سكوتي عن أسئلتكم هزيمة فقد طرحت أنا أيضا أسئلة وسأعتبر السكوت عنها هزيمة.
والسلام عليكم فقد صار النقاش معكم مضيعة للوقت.
أسأل الله ان يحشر كلا منا على اعتقاده آمين.

----------


## المعتدل

أما الأخ الذي رد الحديث بالعنعنة فهذا رد عليه :

....
وجدت ما يلي: 
في صحيح البخاري عن الأعمش أكثر من (150) حديث بالعنعنة، 
وفي مسلم كذلك، 
وفي المطبوع من صحيح خزيمة أكثر من (100) حديث 
وفي صحيح ابن حبان أكثر من (250) حديث 
وفي المستدرك قرابة (300) حديث 
وفي مستخرج أبي عوانة على مسلم قرابة (300) حديث، 
وفي مستخرج أبي نعيم على مسلم قرابة (120) حديث 
وفي المطبوع من المختارة قرابة (120) حديث 
وفي المنتقى لابن الجارود قرابة (40) حديث 

طبعا كل هذه الأعداد تقريبية 

كل هذه الأحاديث لم يرد شئ منها لعنعنة الأعمش.

وهنا شبهة تثار وهي أن ما في الصحيحين قد اطلع أصحابها على تصريح بالسماع في طرق أخرى، 
ويرد على هذه الشبهه الحافظ أبو الحجاج المزي، ففي سؤالات السبكي للمزي هل وجد لكل ما روياه ـ البخاري ومسلم ـ بالعنعنة طرق مصرح فيها بالتحديث ؟ 
فقال: كثير من ذلك لم يوجد وما يسعنا إلا تحسين الظن. النكت2/636 وتدريب الراوي1/123 

وقد ذكر العلائي: الأعمش في الطبقة الثانية من المدلسين، وتبعه ابن حجر في كتابه تعريف أهل التقديس، وفي النكت ذكره في الطبقة الثالثة! وتبعه الدكتر مسفر فجعله في الثالثة ! قال في ص 305 أو الرابعة !
. انظر: جامع التحصيل ص 113 وتعريف أهل التقديس ص 67 والنكت 2/640 والتبيين ص31 والتدليس للدميني ص301.

ومثل الأعمش في هذا كبار الأئمة الحفاظ كأبي إسحاق وقتادة والثوري .... طبق عليهم ما نص العلماء عليه . والله أعلم .
منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث

هذا ولم تطلعوا على غير هذا الحديث عند الخلال فلا يسلم لكم رده حتى تطلعوا على سنده في الكتب الأخرى إذ ربما ورد بأسانيد مختلفة.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

قال المعتدل :



> إذا كان العلماء هم من قالوا بوجود التعريض في هذا الحديث وليس أنا ###.
> بكل بساطة فالكلام الذي يفهم من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أن والده في النار لأنه قرنه مع والد السائل وهو في الحقيقة عمه الذي يصح لغة أن يقال له أب .. ألا تعلمون أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينادي أبا طالب بلفظ الأبوة ؟ وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتبر ابنا له من قبل الناس بحكم كفالته له ؟


كفاك مراوغة !!!!
هذه هي أدلتك المتهافتة ، نقول لك :(  قال رسول الله ) ، فتقول : ( قال بعض المشايخ - ذكر بعض العلماء ) 
نقول لك : ( روى البخاري و مسلم ) - و قد أجمعت الأمة على تلقي كتابيهما بالقبول - فتقول ( روى السيوطي كذا ) - و هو الذي يصحح الأحاديث الموضوعة و الضعيقة كما قال بذلك جهابذة هذا العلم الشريف و أوردوا على ذلك أمثلة كثيرة من العجائب التي أتى بها ، فنبحث عن الأحاديث في الكتب التي عزا إليها السيوطي فلا نجد شيئا منها إلا حديثا رواه أحد المبتدعة ليؤيد بدعته و قد قال عنه النقاد أنه ضال مضل ، ثم تدعي أن هذه الكتب لها نسخ أخرى لم تُطبع و هذا و اللهِ أعجب العجب فقد سمعنا عن علماء يصححون أحاديث مع ضعف رواتها لكننا لم نسمع عن أحد يصحح حديثا و الحديث نفسه مفقود .
نقول لك : ( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إن أبي و أباك في النار ) فتقول ذكر بعض العلماء أنه كان يقصد عمه  أبا لهب ) فقلنا لك : ( فهل قصد عم الرجل كما قصد عمه هو ) ، فتقول : ( لا ) ، نقول لك : ( فما دليل التفريق عندك ؟ و من هذا الذي دخل في قلب النبي فعلم أن مقصده عمه أبو لهب ، و لماذا أبو لهب بالذات و لماذا لم يقصد العباس أو  أبا طالب ( الذي ادعيت أنت في مشاركتك الأخير أن الرسول كان يناديه بلفظ الأبوة و لم يكن ينادي أبا لهب بالأبوة ) و من أعلمك أنه قصد أبا لهب بالذات ؟، طبعا لا رد ، لأن أبا لهب هو الذي يسعفك هنا لأنه مات يقينا على الكفر عندك .
ما هذا التحكم ؟ تريد أن ترد صريح القرآن و صريح السنة بالظنون ؟ 
و إن أردنا أن نعاملك بالمثل برد القرآن و السنة نقول لك أين الدليل الصحيح الصريح على أن أبا لهب مات على الكفر ؟ و مهما جئتنا بدليل من القرآن أو السنة سنورد عليه الإحتمالات جريا على نفس طريقتك الملتوية .
قال المعتدل : 



> وإذا كنتم تعدون سكوتي عن أسئلتكم هزيمة فقد طرحت أنا أيضا أسئلة وسأعتبر السكوت عنها هزيمة.
> والسلام عليكم فقد صار النقاش معكم مضيعة للوقت.


يا معتدل : البينة على من ادعى و أنت المدعي أن ظاهر القرآن في الآية غير مراد هنا و لم تأت ببينة صحيحة صريحة على دعواك ، و سكوتك أكبر دليل على هزيمتك و لو كان عندك جواب لأجبت و الدليل على ذلك أنك أكثر الأعضاء مشاركة في هذا الموضوع . و مجرد طرحنا لأسئلتنا التي لم تقدر أن تجيب عليها هو هدم لهذا البرهان الساطع فهي في صلب الموضوع أما أسئلتك المتهافتة فقد رددنا عليها بكلام الله و رسوله و لكنهما لا يرقيا عندك إلى كلام السيوطي أو الطبري أو الخلال المبتدع .
و إذا كنت تعتبر أن المناقشة معنا مضيعة للوقت فأرجو ألا نرى لك موضوعا أو مشاركة في هذا المنتدى الطاهر حتى لا تضيع وقتك .
قال المعتدل :



> أما الأخ الذي رد الحديث بالعنعنة فهذا رد عليه :
> 
> ....
> وجدت ما يلي: 
> في صحيح البخاري عن الأعمش أكثر من (150) حديث بالعنعنة، 
> وفي مسلم كذلك، 
> وفي المطبوع من صحيح خزيمة أكثر من (100) حديث 
> وفي صحيح ابن حبان أكثر من (250) حديث 
> وفي المستدرك قرابة (300) حديث 
> ...


أولا : لم نرد الحديث بعنعنة الأعمش فقط و لكن يكفي في رده هذا الراوي الضال أبو محمد الخلال .
ثانيا : أما بخصوص ما أوردته بخصوص وجود روايات للأعمش في الصحيحين فقد أجمعت الأمة على تلقي كتابيهما بالقبول  
و لم تجمع على تلقي روايات ذاك المبتدع بالقبول بل أجمعوا على خلاف ذلك . ثم إن ما أوردته بخصوص ورود أسباب أخرى لنزول آية ( ما كان للنبي و الذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ... الأية ) فهذا لا ينفي السبب الذي أورده الشيخان و لم يطعن في هذه الأحاديث احد من أهل العلم ، ثم إن الأحاديث التي أوردتها هي حجة عليك لا لك حيث أن عليا رض الله عنه قال للرجل : ( تستغفر لأبويك و هما مشركان ؟ ) فقال له الرجل : ( أَوَلَيْسَ اسْتَغْفَرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَهُوَ مُشْرِكٌ ) فهل كان عليا يقصد أن ينكر على الرجل استغفاره لِعَمَّيه - على زعمك أن الأب يُقصد به العم - و لماذا ذكر الرجل أن ابراهيم استغفر لأبيه أم أنه كان يريد أن يستخدم التورية مع علي رضي الله عنه .

----------


## أبو عبد البر الجزائري

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي، موضوع شيق وجميل..لكن لدي ملاحظات.
أولا: إثارة مثل هذه المواضيع -وإن كان جيدا نوعا ما- لكن الخلاف فيه لا يستدعي كل هذه الردود والمنواشات  :Smile: 
ثانيا: الأدلة التي اوردتها جيدة...وبخاصة الدليل الثاني، عند قوله تعالى: (الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءرَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ )
هذه تعد إشكالية تحتاج إلى بحث...
أما ما قلت أنه دليل قطعي لا يحتاج إلى رد، وهو قوله تعالى: (ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعدما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم * وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه) 
فهذا لا يعد دليلا إذا أضفنا له قوله تعالى: ( لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم ..) 
فأنت تلاحظ قوله تعالى في هذه الآية وتكملتها وفي غيرها يقتضي البراءة من أيهم كان حين يتبين كفرهم..بل يستدعي مقاتلهم وقتلهم إن اقتضى الحال...
أخيرا: أنا مع قول الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله..فأساسا كان سبب هذه الاشكالية هو ما جاء في سفر التكوين من التوراة حين سمّت والد آزر أنه تارح...وإن كنّا سنعتمد عليها، فسنعلم أنه لم يرد ذكر لعم إبراهيم مطلقا..
فماذا سيكون الجواب في حال اتخذنها مصدرا؟
الحل أساسا ترك هذه المواضيع، أو ألا يكثر الجدال فيها...والله أعلم

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

هناك بحث رائع لرؤوف أبو سعدة في كتابه الماتع ( العلم الاعجمى فى القران مفسرا بالقرآن وجه في إعجاز القرآن جديد) تناول فيه الجمع بين لفظي آزر وتارح من خلال اللغات السامية من ناحية وسياق القرآن من ناحية أخرى, وأنصح إخواني بالاطلاع على الكتاب لروعته ومحاولته الفريدة في استخراج معاني الأسماء الأعجمية من خلال القرآن الكريم والتوراة واللغات السامية
تحميل الكتاب من هذا الرابط:
هنـــــــــــا
والمبحث الخاص بآزر وضعته منفصلا في المرفقات

----------


## حميد المرزوقي

> و ما زلت تريد تبرئة السيوطي بالقوة من الخطأ و لتعلم أيها المتعالم أن المبتدع لا يقبل حديثه إذا روى ما يؤيد بدعته و معروف عند الصوفية غلوهم في آل البيت و في والدي النبي بل أنهم يحاولون جعل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في مرتبة فوق مرتبة البشرية بل إن جلهم يزعمون أنه خُلق من نور وجه الله فلا يحتج بحديثه و يكفينا فيه قول الحافظ الثقة أبي الوليد الطيالسي أنه ضال مضل و الجرح مقدم على التعديل


هل يمكن للأخ الكريم ان يوضح من المقصود بالضال المضل ؟
هل هو السيوطي كما قد يفهم من سياق الكلام أم الخلال ؟
فالذي وجدته من خلال بحث بسيط ان أبا الوليد الطيالسي حكم بالضلال على رجل يسمى الخليل وليس الخلال.
فهل يمكنك توثيق الكلام حتى لا نفقد الثقة في كلامك ؟

----------


## حميد المرزوقي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا ما قاله الذهبي عن الخلال في تذكرة الحفاظ ج 3 - ص 1109:
الخلال الحافظ المفيد الامام الثقة أبو محمد الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن بن علي البغدادي، وكنية ابيه أبو طالب، ولد سنة اثنتين وخمسين وثلاث مائة، سمع ابا بكر القطيعى وابا سعيد الحرفى وابا الحسين بن المظفر وأبا بكر الوراق وابا عبد الله ابن العسكري وابا عمر بن حيويه وأبا بكر بن شاذان وابا على محمد بن احمد العطشى وابا حفص عمر بن محمد الزيات وابا الفتح القواس وابا الحسن بن لؤلؤ الوراق وخلائق، روى عنه الخطيب وأبو الحسين ابن الطيورى وأخوه أبو سعد وجعفر بن احمد السراج والمعمر بن ابى عمامة الواعظ وجعفر بن المحسن السلماسى وعلى بن عبد الواحد الدينورى وآخرون.
اخبرنا أبو الحسن البعلى وأبو على الامين قالا انا جعفر انا السلفي سمعت المبارك بن عبد الجبار سمعت محمد بن على الصوري يقول: ما رأت عيناى بعد عبد الغنى بن سعيد احفظ من ابى محمد الخلال البغدادي.
قال أبو بكر الخطيب : كتبنا عنه وكان ثقة له معرفة بينة ، وخرج المسند على الصحيحين وجمع أبو ابا وتراجم كثيرة، ومات في جمادى الاولى سنة تسع وثلاثين وأربع مائة.
إنتهى

فانظر يا اثري إلى هذا الذي وصفه به الإمامان الذهبي والخطيب البغدادي من أنه " حافظ مفيد إمام ثقة " كيف يجتمع مع قولك الذي لم نتأكد بعد من صحته من أنه "ضال مضل" ؟!!!!!!!!!!!
ما قرأت ولا سمعت في حياتي بمثل هذا التناقض المهول بين الجرح والتعديل في حق شخص واحد !!!
هذا من اعجب العجب ، ولكن إذا تكلم المرء فيما هو بعيد عنه كل البعد فلا نستغرب ان يأتينا بالعجائب والطوام. 
فانقل لنا من فضلك نص الجرح موثقا عسى ان يزول عنا بعض هذا العجب.



> أما بخصوص ما أوردته بخصوص وجود روايات للأعمش في الصحيحين فقد أجمعت الأمة على تلقي كتابيهما بالقبول  
> و لم تجمع على تلقي روايات ذاك المبتدع بالقبول بل أجمعوا على خلاف ذلك ه كان يريد أن يستخدم التورية مع علي رضي الله عنه .


هذه حجة عليك وليست لك ، لن كون الأمة تلقت الصحيحين بالقبول وفيهما عنعنة الأعمش فذلك أكبر دليل على عدم تأثيرها ، وإلا فكيف تفرق بين عنعنة وعنعنة ؟
 بمعنى آخر : هل هناك علة فارقة ؟ وهل هي موجودة في الحديث السابق ام لا ؟

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي حميد على مداخلتك ... ولكني انصحك بترك النقاش لأنك لن تقنعهم مهما حاولت.
لقد ردوا على من لا يصلون إلى عشر علمه وهو الإمام السيوطي رحمه الله فأي نقاش بقي مع من يفعل ذلك بغير دليل ؟
إذا كان السيوطي مخطئا في بعض المسائل فهذا لا يعني أنه مخطئ على الدوام وإلا لما كان لكلامه وزن عند أحد ... أما وقد  حكموا عليه بالخطإ فأين الدليل على خطئه ؟ 
ما أسهل الدعوى وما أصعب الإستدلال على صحتها.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *
> 3- نقلت لنا حديثين :* ما أخرجه عبد الرزاق في المصنف وابن المنذر في التفسير بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: لم يزل على وجه الأرض من يعبد الله عليها. 
> 
> وأخرج الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في الزهد والخلال في كتاب كرامات الأولياء بسند صحيح على شرط الشيخين عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد نوح عليه السلام من سبعة يدفع الله بهم العذاب عن أهل الأرض ) في آثار أخر.
> و الرد عليك : أن الحديث الأول ليس موجودا في مصنف عبد الرزاق و لا في تفسير ابن المنذر لا بسند صحيح و لا غير صحيح . و الحديث الثاني ليس موجودا عند أحمد و لا الخلال لا بسند صحيح و لا غير صحيح .


سبق إظهار خطئك فيما زعمت من ان الحديث الأول ليس موجودا في تفسير ابن المنذر بكون هذا التفسير لم يصلنا منه سوى قطعة صغيرة تصل إلى سورة النساء فقط.
وسبق إظهار خطئك في نفي وجود الحديث الثاني عند الخلال بذكر موضعه وهو الصفحة 24 من النسخة السابق ذكرها.
وهذا الآن بيان لخطئك في نفي وجود الحديث في مصنف عبد الرزاق ، فهو بالفعل موجود في ( ج5 - ص 97 الحديث رقم   9099 ) من النسخة التي حققها حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي .

ولم أبحث عن وجود الحديث في كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه مكتفيا بهذا القدر وبما ذكره الأخ حميد المرزوقي جزاه الله خيرا عن نقلك المتعلق بتجريح الخلال ... مكتفيا بذلك لبيان مدى قيمة بحثك "السريع" الذي لا ضبط فيه.
وأما عن ردك لكلام الإمام السيوطي بالجملة فعليك أن تعلم ان الذين ردوا عليه قد ردوا في مواضع محددة وليس بالجملة كما فعلت انت ... وبأدلة علمية على كل رد خلافا لما صنعت انت من الإكتفاء بذكر من ردوا عليه دون الإتيان بدليل على ما تتهمه فيه من خطإ.
ولذلك سيبقى كلامه شوكة في طريقكم حتى تثبتوا خطأه بحجج علمية دامغة وليس بمجرد كلام لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع.

----------


## عايش الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله ربّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الأمين وآله الغرّ الميامين ، وبعد : 
أيها الإخوة السلام عليكم 
ألم تكفكم الآية التالية كدليل على أن آزر ليس أبا لسيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام وإنما هو عمّه ؟ قال تعالى :(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءرَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ ) وقد كان قال سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام لمّا وعد عمّه بأن يستغفر له ربّه : (( واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين )) ولم يقل لوالدي ، وقد قال تعالى : (( فلما تبيّن له أنه عدوّ لله تبرأ منه )) ، هذا لما كان فتى شابّا ،  فكيف يستغفر له في كبره ؟ 

وللجواب على من تعجّب من كون العمّ أبا نقول : إن آزر بحكم كفالته وتربيته  لابن أخيه وقد نشأ وترعرع في حضنه بعد وفاة أبيه ، صار يناديه أبي ؛ لا أن العمّ ينادى بالأب هكذا على الإطلاق ، إذ لا أحد يجهل على من يطلق الأب والأبوان ، ثمّ كأن بعض الإخوة لم يقرأوا قوله تعالى : (( أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاء إِذ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن بَعْدِي قَالُواْ نَعْبُدُ إِلَـهَكَ وَإِلَـهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ )) [البقرة : 133] ، علما أن إسماعيل كان عمّ يعقوب عليهما السلام . 
وأخيرا لماذا كلما ذكر الله أبا إبراهيم عليه السلام قال بعده آزر (( لأبيه آزر )) ؟ ولماذا لا يقول تعالى لأبيه فحسب؟ أريد حوابا من فضلكم .

ولما سأل الراهب بحيرا أبا طالب عمّ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلّم عنه قال إنه ابني وهو عمّه فهل كذب أبو طالب أم أنه كان يجهل لغة العرب وهو من هو من قريش أهل اللغة والبلاغة والخطابة والشعر ؟ وقد قال له الراهب إن مثل هذا لا ينبغي أن يكون أبوه حيّا . فقال له أبو طالب صدقت إنه ابن أخي .

أمر آخر ، الأنبياء والمرسلون عليهم السلام الذين اصطفاهم الله تعالى واختارهم ينشأون من أصلاب طاهرة وآباؤهم ليسوا بمشركين بل مؤمنون موحّدون . وأنا أعلم أن هذا سيثير بعض الإخوة ، ولكن هذا هو النقاش وتبادل الأفكار والآراء .
والسلام عليكم .

ملاحظة: الإخوة المشرفين ، رجاء لا تحذفوا مشاركتي ، فليس فيها ما يعارض أهداف الموقع . وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## خالد الفقي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبابي أكرمكم الله وهدانا جميعا إلى سواء السبيل
يرى المعتدل أن كفر والد سيدنا إبراهيم عليه وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام لا يتفق مع طهر نسب سيد البشر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فهل ساعدتموه على ما ذهب إليه؟ 
وقبل أن تساعدوه، هل أنتم موافقون على طرحه؟
اجعلوها حلقة نقاشية غير جدالية رحمنا ورحمكم الله

*

----------


## متفائل جدا

السلام عليكم أيها الأخوة الكرام.        يبدوا ان البعض متحمس جداً للموضوع المطروح هذا والبعض اعطاه اكبر من حجه الواجب على المسلم ان يحافظ على وقته ولا يضيعة بتفريعات وتبريرات لا طائل من ورائها الا إضاعة الوقت.    وانا هنا أسأل السؤال الذي كان اولى بالإخوة ان يسألوه ويقفوا عنده     والسؤال طبعا موجه لصاحب الموضوع.   هب ان والد ابراهيم مؤمن اوكافر ما هو الهدف من هذا الموضوع. ربما تقول الهدف هو إثبات انه لم يكن من آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من امهاته كافر.  نقول لك اذا ماذا تفعل بالأحاديث الصحيحة التي تثبت كفر أبوي النبي      وماذا تقول عن ابي طالب وموته على ملة عبد المطلب فهل ملة عبد المطلب هي ملة التوحيد ام الشرك   هذه الامور هي التي يجب ان تناقش. وأعيد السؤال لصاحب الموضوع اذا كان فعلا يريد من موضوعه الحق ما تقول في أبوي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجده هل هم كفار ام مؤمنون.     انتظر الجواب

----------


## فتى تميم

> نقول لك اذا ماذا تفعل بالأحاديث الصحيحة التي تثبت كفر أبوي النبي


ليس هناك حديث صحيح صريح في إثبات أن أبوي رسول الله في النار  وبالأخص والدته صلوات ربي عليه تترى

أما حديث أن الله نهاه عن استغفار لأمه ليست دلالة قطعية على أنها كافرة في النار بل هي من أهل الفترة

ولقد نُهينا عن الإستغفار والدعاء لأهل الفترة لأنهم مجهولو العاقبة فلا نعلم هل سيدخلون الجنة أم النار

لكنهم سيتمحنون على القول الراجح في عرصات يوم القيامة جمعا بين الأدلة 

وائتني بقول عالم واحد أجاز الإستغفار لأهل الفترة أو أجاز الإستغفار لرجل لم تبلغه دعوة الرسول 

وأما والد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والحديث المشهور الصحيح في مسلم إن أبي وأباك في النار 

فهو عندي يحتمل خبرين لا ثالث لهما 

أ- إما أن يكون المقصود من كلمة  ( أبي ) أي عمه  لأن  الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من شفقته وحُسن خلقه أراد تطييب خاطر الأعرابي فقال الحديث، والمقصود بأبيه هنا " أبو جهل " لأنه عمه، والأب يطلق على العم والأب المباشر.

وإذا سألتني لماذا كل هذا العناء والتكلف في تأويل هذا نص  .!
أقول لك بل هناك نصوص أصرح وأبين وأوضح أن الله لايعذب من لم تبلغهم الرسالة ( وماكنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا)
وكذلك في سؤال أهل النار ( ألم *يأتكم رسل* منكم يقصون عليكم آياتي وينذرونكم ) الشاهد كلمة رسل 
بل إن والد رسول الله من قريش وبنص وصريح القرآن لم يأتهم نذير قبل محمد
( لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك ..)

ب- إما أن يكون المقصود هو والد رسول الله بالفعل وإن كان المقصود ذلك فذلك من علم الغيب الذي أطلعه الله على نبيه محمد أن والده في النار قال تعالى ( عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا* إلا من ارتضى من رسول )

*ختاما* 

قال تاج الدين الفاكهاني: (والله أعلم بحال أبويه).

وهذا هو ما أميل إليه جمعا بين النصوص كلها.

----------


## متفائل جدا

في الصحيح عن ابن المسيب عن أبيه قال لما حضرت أبا طالب الوفاة جاءه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعنده عبد الله بن أبي أمية وأبو جهل ، فقال له: يا عم، قل لا إله إلا الله، كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله، فقالا له: أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب ؟! فأعاد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأعادا، فكان آخر ما قال: هو على ملة عبد المطلب ، وأبى أن يقول: لا إله إلا الله. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك  فأنزل الله عز وجل:  مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ  . وأنزل في أبي طالب :  إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ  .
ففي هذا الحديث اقوى دليل لمن أنار الله قلبه على ان أبا طالب مات على ملة ابيه عبد المطلب ومعلوم للصبيان فضلا عن الكبار فضلا عن طلبة العلم ان ملة عبد المطلب التي مات عليها هي الشرك فلو فرض ان عبد المطلب مات على التوحيد والإيمان لم يقولا له اترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب 
فنخلص ان عبد المطلب مات مشركا  وبهذا يبطل كل ما استدل به الاخ صاحب الموضوع الذي أراد منه إثبات إيمان آباء النبي صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه الى ادم بمعنى انه لا يوجد في آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كافر الى آدم 
وهذا القول يتبناه الصوفية بناء على حديث (* « لم أزل أنتقل من أصلاب الطاهرين إلى أرحام الطاهرات » وهو حديث ضعيف أشار إلى ضعفه النيسابورى فى تفسيره ،وعلى التسليم بصحة الحديث فغاية ما فى الحديث صحة أنكحة الجاهلية فالحديث محْمُولٌ على أنه ما وقع في نَسَبِه ما كان سِفَاحاً ، كما وَرَد في حديث آخر « وُلِدْتُ مِنْ نكاحٍ لا مِنْ سفاحٍ » .والحديث من مراسيل علي بن الحسين قال ذلك شيخ الاسلام
فصاحب الموضوع اتعب نفسه وأتعب غيره من اجل إثبات إيمان والد ابراهيم الخليل عليه السلام
فليثبت ان كان صادقا ويريد الحق إيمان عبد المطلب 
والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> هل يمكن للأخ الكريم ان يوضح من المقصود بالضال المضل ؟
> هل هو السيوطي كما قد يفهم من سياق الكلام أم الخلال ؟
> فالذي وجدته من خلال بحث بسيط ان أبا الوليد الطيالسي حكم بالضلال على رجل يسمى الخليل وليس الخلال.
> فهل يمكنك توثيق الكلام حتى لا نفقد الثقة في كلامك ؟


لو قرأت الموضوع من أوله لما سألت هذا السؤال يا أخي و ارجع إلى المشاركة رقم 48 لتعرف من المقصود 
ثم إليك التوثيق الذي طلبته على هذا الرابط 
http://www.sonnaonline.com/DisplayRa...aspx?lnk=28039

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سبق إظهار خطئك فيما زعمت من ان الحديث الأول ليس موجودا في تفسير ابن المنذر بكون هذا التفسير لم يصلنا منه سوى قطعة صغيرة تصل إلى سورة النساء فقط.
> وسبق إظهار خطئك في نفي وجود الحديث الثاني عند الخلال بذكر موضعه وهو الصفحة 24 من النسخة السابق ذكرها.
> وهذا الآن بيان لخطئك في نفي وجود الحديث في مصنف عبد الرزاق ، فهو بالفعل موجود في ( ج5 - ص 97 الحديث رقم   9099 ) من النسخة التي حققها حبيب الرحمن الأعظمي .
> 
> ولم أبحث عن وجود الحديث في كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد بن حنبل رضي الله عنه مكتفيا بهذا القدر وبما ذكره الأخ حميد المرزوقي جزاه الله خيرا عن نقلك المتعلق بتجريح الخلال ... مكتفيا بذلك لبيان مدى قيمة بحثك "السريع" الذي لا ضبط فيه.
> وأما عن ردك لكلام الإمام السيوطي بالجملة فعليك أن تعلم ان الذين ردوا عليه قد ردوا في مواضع محددة وليس بالجملة كما فعلت انت ... وبأدلة علمية على كل رد خلافا لما صنعت انت من الإكتفاء بذكر من ردوا عليه دون الإتيان بدليل على ما تتهمه فيه من خطإ.
> ولذلك سيبقى كلامه شوكة في طريقكم حتى تثبتوا خطأه بحجج علمية دامغة وليس بمجرد كلام لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع.


لم تستطع إثبات أن الحديث موجود في تفسير ابن المنذر فإن اعترافك أن باقي التفسير مفقود ليس دليلا على وجوده و إن كان الحديث موجودا فلم يصححه أحد من العلماء غير السيوطي و هو متساهل في التصحيح ، و الحديث الذي رواه الخلال أثبتنا ضعفه لتدليس الأعمش و تجريح المصنف و الحديث ليس على على شرط الشيخين كما قال السيوطي ، أما الحديث الموجود في مصنف عبد الرزاق فليس له علاقة بالحديث الذي رواه الخلال بل المتن مخالف للمتن فحديث الخلال يقول ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد نوح ) و حديث عبد الرزاق معناه ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد إبراهيم ... الخ ) فالمتن مختلف و المعنى مختلف و حديث عبد الرزاق أيضا فيه انقطاع بين ابن جريج ( و هو مدلس ) و ابن المسيب و فيه انقطاع بين ابن المسب و علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه . 
و أيضا لو نظرت إلى أحاديث الخلال تجدها متناقضة فمرة الحديث يذكر العدد سبعة و مرة عشرة و مرة ثلاثون و مرة أربعون و غيرها .

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> ألم تكفكم الآية التالية كدليل على أن آزر ليس أبا لسيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام وإنما هو عمّه ؟ قال تعالى :(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءرَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ ) وقد كان قال سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام لمّا وعد عمّه بأن يستغفر له ربّه : (( واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين )) ولم يقل لوالدي ، وقد قال تعالى : (( فلما تبيّن له أنه عدوّ لله تبرأ منه )) ، هذا لما كان فتى شابّا ،  فكيف يستغفر له في كبره ؟ 
> .


لم تكفنا هذه الآية لأنها لا تدل على ما فهمتَه منها و قد استغفر عليه السلام لأبيه مع علمه أنه كان من الضالين كما في الآية لأنه كان يرجو أن يموت على الإسلام فلما أعلمه الله أنه مات على الكفر تبرأ منه ، أما حكاية أنه دعا له في شبابه فليس عليها دليل .



> وأخيرا لماذا كلما ذكر الله أبا إبراهيم عليه السلام قال بعده آزر (( لأبيه آزر )) ؟ ولماذا لا يقول تعالى لأبيه فحسب؟ أريد حوابا من فضلكم


كلامك غلط 
لم يذكر الله عز وجل آزر إلا في آية الأنعام بل كلما ذكر الله عز وجل القصة قال : ( لأبيه ) و ارجع إلى الآيات ( مريم 42 - الأنبياء 52 - الشعراء 70 - الصافات 85 )



> ولما سأل الراهب بحيرا أبا طالب عمّ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلّم عنه قال إنه ابني وهو عمّه فهل كذبأبو طالب أم أنه كان يجهل لغة العرب وهو من هو من قريش أهل اللغة والبلاغة والخطابة والشعر ؟ وقد قال له الراهب إن مثل هذا لا ينبغي أن يكون أبوه حيّا . فقال له أبو طالب صدقت إنه ابن أخي .


نعم كذب أبو كالب بدليل أنه تراجع عن الكذب و قال له ( صدقت إنه ابن أخي ) و لو كان صادقا لما تراجع


> أمر آخر ، الأنبياء والمرسلون عليهم السلام الذين اصطفاهم الله تعالى واختارهم ينشأون من أصلاب طاهرة وآباؤهم ليسوا بمشركين بل مؤمنون موحّدون .


ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن عبد المطلب و هو من آباء النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم مات على الشرك و هذا يكفي لنسف هذه القاعدة .

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> ولقد نُهينا عن الإستغفار والدعاء لأهل الفترة لأنهم مجهولو العاقبة فلا نعلم هل سيدخلون الجنة أم النار


أين ورد هذا النهي المزعوم ؟ و الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة و الرسول يقول عن الكفار كفرا أصليا حال حياتهم ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فهم لا يعلمون )



> أ- إما أن يكون المقصود من كلمة ( أبي ) أي عمه لأن الرسول  من شفقته وحُسن خلقه أراد تطييب خاطر الأعرابي فقال الحديث، والمقصود بأبيه هنا " أبو جهل " لأنه عمه، والأب يطلق على العم والأب المباشر.


أبو جهل ليس عما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و إلا لكان أبو السائل عما له أيضا .



> أقول لك بل هناك نصوص أصرح وأبين وأوضح أن الله لايعذب من لم تبلغهم الرسالة ( وماكنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا)
> وكذلك في سؤال أهل النار ( ألم *يأتكم رسل* منكم يقصون عليكم آياتي وينذرونكم ) الشاهد كلمة رسل 
> بل إن والد رسول الله من قريش وبنص وصريح القرآن لم يأتهم نذير قبل محمد
> ( لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك ..)


الآية ( و ما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) قال بعض المفسرين ( معذبين في الدنيا ) و حتى الذين قالوا أن أهل الفترة ممتحنون يوم القيامة أثبتوا وقوع العذاب لبعض أهل الفترة بعد الإمتحان و نجاة البعض . فثبت أن الله معذب ( في الآخرة ) بعض الناس دون إرسال الرسول لهم في الدنيا .
ثم إن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ( رأيت عمرو بن لحي يجر قصبه في النار ) و هو من أهل الفترة و قد عُذب دون إرسال الرسول و أخبر عن ابن جدعان أن كرمه ليس بنافعه في الآخرة لأنه لم يقل يوما ( رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ) و هو من أهل الفترة لا شك .

----------


## متفائل جدا

يا حبذا لو أجاب الاخ المعتدل على هذا السؤال واختصر الوقت على الأخوة وفتح المجال لمناقشة مواضيع اخرى أجدى 
هل عبد المطلب جد الرسول صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه مات موحدا او مشركا
لا شك ان الاجابة سوف تنهي النقاش 
ارجو من الاخ الاجابة
واذا لم يجب فمعنى هذا ان عبد المطلب مات على الشرك 
فينهدم الادعاء من أساسة

----------


## المستعين

الأخ المعتدل لماذا لا تصرّح بانتمائك إلى (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة)، فأنا لا أرى ضيرًا عليك لو أنّك صرّحت بانتمائك إلى من تنتمي إليهم، وتدافع عن أفكارهم، ما دمت تعتقد بصحّة المنهج الذي تسلكه، فما الذي يمنعك، إن كنت تريد الحوار الهادئ، فلا داعي للتستّر بغير ما أنت عليه. يمكنك أن تقول: أيها الإخوة السلفيّون في المجلس العلميّ، أنا أخوكم من (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة) أدعوكم إلى التحاور في مسألة (علاقة آزر بالنبيّ إبراهيم عليه السلام). ولا أظنّ أنّ انتماءك سيمنع الإخوة في المجلس من التحاور... بل لا أظنّ أنّ انتماءك قد خفي عليهم أصلًا.
وأحبُّ أن أزيد هنا فائدة لا أظنّك قد اطّلعت عليها، وهي أنّني عثرت في تفسيرين من تفاسير الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة، على ما يخالف ما تحاول إثباته، فإليك النصّين:
1- قال الشيخ محمّد السبزواريّ النجفيّ في كتابه (الجديد في تفسير القرآن، دار التعارف للمطبوعات، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1402ق، الجزء: 3، الصفحة: 51):  ((قد اختلف الأعلام في أبي إبراهيم عليه السلام. أمّا نحن فنرى الآية الشريفة ظاهرة، بل صريحة في أنَّ آزر أبوه. ونحن مأمورون أن نأخذ بظاهرات الآيات والروايات ما دام لم يكن دليل على خلاف الظاهر. وفي المقام لا يدلّنا شيء على الخلاف إلّا قول النسّابة: إنّ أباه تارح. وقولهم ليس لنا بحجّة ما لم يكن فيهم معصوم مبسوط اليد، أو شاهدا عدل من أهل الصلاح ومن أهل الدراية والرواية في النسب. ولم يكن واحد من هذين في النسّابة، فقولهم ليس بحجّة عندنا، مضافًا إلى أنّ الذي عزا هذا القول إلى النسّابة هو مجهول الحال عندنا أيضًا، فإذا فُقِدَ الدليل على خلاف الظاهر، فلا بدّ لنا أن نأخذ بظاهر الآية والرواية في أيّ مقام كان، كالذي نحن فيه)). 
2- قال الشيخ محمد الكرمي الحويزي، الملقب بـ(آية الله العظمى)، في كتابه (التفسير لكتاب الله المنير، محمد الكرمي، المطبعة العلمية، قم، 1402ق، الجزء: 3، الصفحة:175):  ((ظاهر القرآن أنّ آزر أبو إبراهيم. وفي نقول كثيرة أنّ أباه تارخ، وأنّ آزر عمّه. ويرتئي الكثيرون هذ الرأي زاعمين أنّ آباء الأنبياء يجب ألّا يكونوا كفرة. وأرى أنّ هذا الشرط زائف؛ إذ لا دخل لكفر الأب بإيمان الابن. نعم يجب أن يكون النبيّ طاهر المولد من أناس غير ممتهنين في أنظار الناس؛ حتّى لا يسقط محلّه من قلوبهم. والكفر ليس عارًا على صاحبه عندهم)).
فإذا كان هذا رأي عالمين من علماء الإمامية الاثني عشريّة المعاصرين، فالأولى أن ترجع إليهما، وتطلع على الأسباب التي دفعتهما إلى مخالفة الرأي الذي تراه.

----------


## فتى تميم

> أين ورد هذا النهي المزعوم ؟ و الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة و الرسول يقول عن الكفار كفرا أصليا حال حياتهم ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فهم لا يعلمون )


السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل 
لأن الإستغفار والدعاء للأموات أمور توقيفية لمن جهل حاله ومصيره ومآله
وهي حالتين إما أن يكون مسلما موحدا نستغفر له وندعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة
وإما أن يكون كافرا قد بلغته دعوة رسول الله فلم يؤمن كأبي لهب فلا يجوز ( ألبته)  الإستغفار له
وأما الحالة الثالثة وهو أن يموت شخص لم تبلغه الدعوة ومن أهل الفترة
فلا يجوز الإستغفار له لأنه مجهول العاقبة والمآل فإما أن يكون من الجنة 
وإما أن يكون من النار إذن حاله مجهولة كحال أم الحبيب المصصفى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
والدعاء للأموات من الأمور التوقيفية فأنت الملزم بالإتيان بدليل يجوّز أن نستغفر لأهل الفترة 

أما قولك واستدلالك بــــ( اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لايعلمون)

فهو استدلال ضعيف واهن
هذا الحديث يفيد جواز الدعاء للمشرك حال حياته فقط لعل الله أن يهديهم.
 وقد قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  :(( اللهم اهد دوساً وائت بهم))  وكانوا وقتها على الإشراك .

ومسألتنا ياعزيزي : *الكافر الذي يموت على كفره وقد بلغته الدعوة أو لم تبلغه وليس من لم يمتْ*
فلا تخلط المسائل مع بعض .!






> أبو جهل ليس عما لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و إلا لكان أبو السائل عما له أيضا .


سبحان الله لعلها كانت سبق قلمٍ مني .! وأعتذر 
أنا متعجب إلى الآن كيف كتبت أبو جهل لكن لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد
كنت أقصد أنه لعل قصد عمه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أبو طالب أو قصد الخيار الآخر الذي ذكرته في ردي سابقا




> الآية ( و ما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) قال بعض المفسرين ( معذبين في الدنيا ) و حتى الذين قالوا أن أهل الفترة ممتحنون يوم القيامة أثبتوا وقوع العذاب لبعض أهل الفترة بعد الإمتحان و نجاة البعض . فثبت أن الله معذب ( في الآخرة ) بعض الناس دون إرسال الرسول لهم في الدنيا .


إن المتأمل في نصوص القرآن بدقة ليرد كلامك كله وأنا أعلم أن هذا قول بعض العلماء لكن سأبين لك مايلي
قال تعالى في سورة الملك 
( (كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها* ألم يأتكم نذير* )
اسمع ( ألم يأتكم نذير ) ( ألم يأتكم نذير ) ( ألم يأتكم نذير )
الجواب 
 ( قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير )
هناك فرق شاسع بين من قال إن أهل الفترة يمتحنون ثم يعذبون بعد فشلهم في الإمتحان
وبين من يقول يدخلون النار 
والله سبحانه تعالى أعدل الحاكمين ولن تظلم عنده نفس ( وماظلمناهم ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين )
والله يقول 
( رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين ) لماذا .! لماذا أرسل الله الرسل .!
تأمل النص بوضوح 
( لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة  بعد الرسل)
 نعم حجة عدم إرسال الرسل حجة للبشر 
فكيف تقول يدخل النار حتى لم تبلغه الدعوة أو لم يرسل له رسول .!





> ثم إن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ( رأيت عمرو بن لحي يجر قصبه في النار ) و هو من أهل الفترة و قد عُذب دون إرسال الرسول و أخبر عن ابن جدعان أن كرمه ليس بنافعه في الآخرة لأنه لم يقل يوما ( رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين ) و هو من أهل الفترة لا شك .


سأرد عليك 
لأن العرب كانوا من قبل على دين إسماعيل وعلى الحنفية السمحاء الذي جاء بها نبي الله إبراهيم 
فأتى عمرو فغير الدين وجلب الأصنام وبدل دينهم وهو أول من أحدث ذلك ذكر ذلك ابن كثير في تاريخه 

قال الحافظ ابن كثير 
( كانت العرب على دين إبراهيم إلى أن ولي عمرو بن عامر الخزاعي مكة وانتزع ولاية البيت من أجداد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأحدث عمرو المذكور عبادة الأصنام وشرع للعرب الضلالات من السوائب وغيرها وزاد في التلبية بعد قوله لبيك لا شريك لك قوله إلا شريكا هو لك تملكه وما ملك فهو أول من قال ذلك وتبعته العرب على الشرك فشابهوا بذلك قوم نوح وسائر الأمم المتقدمة وفيهم على ذلك بقايا من دين إبراهيم.)

----------


## اجالي

أخي هداك الله الى معرفة الحق أخشى عليك من أن ينزلق بك الامر الى تكذيب امر اثبته القران في سورة الانعام
قال تعالى ( وإذقال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر) فلا أدري هل ينكر هذه الحقيقة الواضحة كا لشمس في رابعة النهار الا مماري 
وأما اطلاق الاب على العم فهو من باب المجاز فتبصر

----------


## المستعين

يا أخانا المعتدل... هل قرأت نصّي السبزواري والكرمي؟؟ وما قولك فيهما؟؟

----------


## المستعين

وهاك سؤالًا آخر بإيجاز بليغ:
ما الفرق بين عبارة (لأبيه) في هاتين الآيتين:
1- قوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ} [الأنعام: 74].
2- قوله تعالى: {إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ} [يوسف: 4].
أرجو أنّك فهمت المقصد، يا أخانا المعتدل.

----------


## أبو أمامة السلفي

السلام عليكم أيها الإخوة الكرام.
أظن أنه يكفي في هذا كله قول الله تعالى في سورة مريم: {يأبتِ لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغني عنك شيئا. يأبتِ إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك فاتبعني أهدك صراطا سويا. يأبتِ لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيا. يأبتِ إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا}. فهل ينادي إبراهيم -عليه السلام- عمه بيا أبت أم ينادي بها والده كما هو المشهور المتداول، والمتبادر إلى الأفهام والعقول السليمة؟
فما قولك يا معتدل، إن كان لك قول مع قول الله تعالى؟

----------


## المستعين

أصبتَ - والله - يا أخي أبا أمامة... جزاك الله خيرا، ونفع بك.

----------


## رشيد رضا

قال محمد رشيد رضا في ( تفسير المنار:ج7/ص 447) : ((فَإِنْ أَمْكَنَ الْجَمْعُ بَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ فَبِهَا وَإِلَّا رَدَدْنَا قَوْلَ الْمُؤَرِّخِينَ  ، وَسِفْرَ التَّكْوِينِ لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ حُجَّةً عِنْدَنَا حَتَّى نَعْتَدَّ بِالتَّعَارُضِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ ظَوَاهِرِ الْقُرْآنِ، بَلِ الْقُرْآنُ هُوَ الْمُهَيْمِنُ عَلَى مَا قَبْلَهُ، نُصَدِّقُ مَا صَدَّقَهُ، وَنُكَذِّبُ مَا كَذَّبَهُ، وَنَلْزَمُ الْوَقْفَ فِيمَا سَكَتَ عَنْهُ حَتَّى يَدُلَّ عَلَيْهِ صَحِيحٌ. وَأَضْعَفُ مَا قَالُوهُ فِي الْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَنَّ آزَرَ اسْمُ عَمِّهِ بِنَاءً عَلَى أَنَّ الْعَرَبَ تُسَمِّي الْعَمَّ أَبًا مَجَازًا، وَهَذِهِ الدَّعْوَى لَا تَصِحُّ عَلَى إِطْلَاقِهَا، وَإِنَّمَا يَصِحُّ ذَلِكَ حَيْثُ تُوجَدُ قَرِينَةٌ يُعْلَمُ مِنْهَا الْمُرَادُ، وَلَا قَرِينَةَ هُنَا وَلَا فِي سَائِرِ الْآيَاتِ الَّتِي ذُكِرَ فِيهَا مِنْ غَيْرِ تَسْمِيَةٍ)).

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

والله لو كان برهانه ساطعا لفرحنا به

لكن الأخ هدانا الله وإياه جعل الاستنتاجات والمجازات والاحتمالات براهين ساطعة
وحول الظواهر الصريحة الصحيحة إلى احتمالات 

وهذا منهج معروف سالكه نسأل الله لنا وله العافية

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ثم إليك التوثيق الذي طلبته على هذا الرابط 
> http://www.sonnaonline.com/DisplayRa...aspx?lnk=28039


ما شاء الله ! توثيق وأي توثيق ... مجرد رابط على الأنترنت التي تخلط الغث بالسمين ... أضف هذه إلى ما سبق.
أما عن تفسير ابن المنذر الذي ترى أنه لا دليل على صحة الحديث فيه لفقدانه فلست أدعي العكس حتى تفرح ... وإنما أردت أن أبين بطلان ما زعمته أنت من أنه غير موجود فيه ... فافهم.
وأما رد الحديث لعنعنة الأعمش فلعلك لم تقرأ ما سبق من ان أحاديث كثيرة في البخاري لم ترد لعنعنته ... فلأي سبب ترد هذا دون تلك ؟ ... إن كان من فارق بينه وبينها فبينه وإلا فسيلحق بها أو ترد كلها مثله.
وأما عن الخلال ... فبعد ان تثبت كلامك فيه بتوثيق أصح لا يترك مجالا لاحتمال خطإ من كتب عنه ما كتب - وهذا هو النهج العلمي القويم السليم - ... عليك ان تبين لنا بعد ذلك ما يجعلك تقبل تجريح شخص واحد له وتضرب بعرض الحائط ثناء جمع من العلماء الثقاة عليه ؟ ... هل خفي عليهم حاله إلى هذا الحد ؟ !!!!! ... محال
وعلى فرض ثبوت كلامك بتوثيق علمي ، فهل رأيت شخصا لم يذكر بسوء قط ؟ ... إذا لكان احق الناس بذلك سيد الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
فإن قلت بان الجرح مقدم على التعديل ... فهذا له ضوابط وليس على إطلاقه ... وعليك ان تراعيها كلها ... فتثبت يرحمك الله.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> يا حبذا لو أجاب الاخ المعتدل على هذا السؤال واختصر الوقت على الأخوة وفتح المجال لمناقشة مواضيع اخرى أجدى 
> هل عبد المطلب جد الرسول صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه مات موحدا او مشركا
> لا شك ان الاجابة سوف تنهي النقاش 
> ارجو من الاخ الاجابة
> واذا لم يجب فمعنى هذا ان عبد المطلب مات على الشرك 
> فينهدم الادعاء من أساسة


هذا السؤال يوجه إلى من اطلعه الله على السرائر ولست منهم.
ولو قرأت ما سبق لما تكلفت طرح هذا السؤال ... فالأدلة التي تراها مثبتة لكفره قد أجبت عليها بما يكفي ... ولا تقل لي هي مجرد احتمالات حتى تقرأ لكثير من كبار علماء السلف الذين ردوا باحتمالات وجمعوا بين المتعارض باحتمالات تماما كما فعلت انا ... فإما ان تقبل مني ومنهم أو تنكر علي وعليهم ... وتلك تكفيني.

----------


## المعتدل

> الأخ المعتدل لماذا لا تصرّح بانتمائك إلى (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة)، فأنا لا أرى ضيرًا عليك لو أنّك صرّحت بانتمائك إلى من تنتمي إليهم، وتدافع عن أفكارهم، ما دمت تعتقد بصحّة المنهج الذي تسلكه، فما الذي يمنعك، إن كنت تريد الحوار الهادئ، فلا داعي للتستّر بغير ما أنت عليه. يمكنك أن تقول: أيها الإخوة السلفيّون في المجلس العلميّ، أنا أخوكم من (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة) أدعوكم إلى التحاور في مسألة (علاقة آزر بالنبيّ إبراهيم عليه السلام). ولا أظنّ أنّ انتماءك سيمنع الإخوة في المجلس من التحاور... بل لا أظنّ أنّ انتماءك قد خفي عليهم أصلًا.


ألقاك خصما يوم القيامة على ما اتهمتني به من غير دليل فاستعد لذلك .
أنت سلفي وعلى نهج السلف الصالح أليس كذلك ؟ ... فهل رأيت سلفيا سيء الظن بالناس ؟ ... أين تركت قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ) ؟ ... هل اجتنبته فامتثلت أم خالفته فعصيت ؟



> وأحبُّ أن أزيد هنا فائدة لا أظنّك قد اطّلعت عليها، وهي أنّني عثرت في تفسيرين من تفاسير الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة، على ما يخالف ما تحاول إثباته،


كانت هذه تزيل عنك الريبة وتجعلك تتراجع عما املاه عليك إبليس اللعين من سوء الظن ولكنه اوقعك فيما لا خير فيه فلا تعد لمثلها إن كنت عاقلا.

أرجو من المشرفين عدم حذف أو تعديل هذه المشاركة لأني ما أسأت فيها بشيء بقدر ما أساء إلي من اتهمني بالزور والباطل ... وذلك حتى تكون عبرة لغيره فيجتنب سوء الظن بالعباد.

أما باقي مشاركات الإخوة فجلها إن لم أقل كلها قد سبق الإجابة عليها لمن دقق النظر وحاول الفهم ... ولا وقت عندي لتكرار الكلام بلا فائدة.
مجرد تنبيه لمن يكرر عبارة ان هذا البرهان ليس ساطعا وما إلى ذلك ... فانا نقلته فقط لو قرأتم ما في آخر الموضوع ... ويكفيني أنه لا يقل سطوعا عما تحاولون إثباته.

----------


## عقيلان

> وهاك سؤالًا آخر بإيجاز بليغ:
> ما الفرق بين عبارة (لأبيه) في هاتين الآيتين:
> 1- قوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ} [الأنعام: 74].
> 2- قوله تعالى: {إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ} [يوسف: 4].
> أرجو أنّك فهمت المقصد، يا أخانا المعتدل.


*لأنه صرح باسم آزر في هذه الآية و لم يصرح به في الآية الأخرى و لأن يوسف خاطب والده فلم يصرح باسمه لأن المعنى يفهم أما آزر فقد صرح باسمه لأنه لو لم يصرح باسمه فإنه يبقى احتمال لأن من يعبد الأصنام هو والده .
و الشعراوي في الفيديو المرفق يجيب أيضا على سؤال يطرح لم لم يصرح باسم آزر في آيات أخر ؟ 

و من ذلك الآية التي ذكرها المعتدل 
أَمْ كُنتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ  الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا  نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ .

و أيضا على لسان يوسف

وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا كَانَ لَنَا أَن نُّشْرِكَ  بِاللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِن فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى  النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَشْكُرُونَ . 


بل و حتى موسى لأن الأخ قد يتعدد فإنه حدد فقال 
(( وَقَالَ مُوسَى لأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ))

و الشعراوي يثبت من القرآن بالعلم أن الأب قد يطلق على العم و يذكر أدلة أخرى في المسألة . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=a2On1UpKDeQ

و أنقل كلام الشعراوي لأبين بأن المسألة ليست حكرا على الشيعة كما يُظن . و قد وجدتها و سمعتها من غيره . فالمسألة خاضعة للاجتهاد فلا أدري ما سبب التشنيع على طرح كهذا .
*

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> أما الحديث الموجود في مصنف عبد الرزاق فليس له علاقة بالحديث الذي رواه الخلال بل المتن مخالف للمتن فحديث الخلال يقول ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد نوح ) و حديث عبد الرزاق معناه ( ما خلت الأرض من بعد إبراهيم ... الخ ) فالمتن مختلف و المعنى مختلف


المتن مختلف نعم ... لكنك ربما كنت لا تدري أن اختلاف الألفاظ لا يقدح وأن العلماء كثيرا ما يروون شاهدا على صحة حديث بآخر مخالف له في الصيغة كل الإختلاف وهو بنفس معناه ... وأحيانا تكاد تستغرب من شساعة الفرق بينهما حتى فيما يتعلق بالمعنى ... فكيف تستغرب استشهاد السيوطي رحمه الله بهذا الحديث لمجرد الفرق الذي ذكرته أنت وغرضه رحمه الله إنما كان بالأساس إثبات إيمان والدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... فلا يضر إن كان وجود المؤمنين على وجه الأرض من زمن نوح أو زمن إبراهيم لأن النتيجة واحدة النسبة للوالدين الشريفين.



> و حديث عبد الرزاق أيضا فيه انقطاع بين ابن جريج ( و هو مدلس ) و ابن المسيب و فيه انقطاع بين ابن المسب و علي ابن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه .


أما تدليس ابن جريج فهاك بحثا بشأنه من ملتقى أهل الحديث :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...7&d=1185270981

فاقرأه كاملا إن أمكن حتى تدرك بعض الحقائق ... وأختصر لك بنقل ما جاء في آخره :
(( وقد سئل الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله عن عنعنة ابن جريج، فلم يحكم عليها بحكم كلي وقال : " لا يمكن أن نُعطي لها قاعدة مضبوطة مجسدة تماماً، إنما هذا يعود إلى الدراسة الموضوعية للحديث ذاته، فقد يحتج به وقد لا يحتج به " إلى أن قال : " ما أستطيع أن أقول – هنا – طرداً يستشهد بعنعنة ابن جريج، أو لا يستشهد ))  الدرر في مسائل المصطلح ص 27 . 
هذا وقد أخرج له الشيخان في الصحيحين بطرق عنعن فيها ولم يصرح بالسماع ... فإن رددت حديثه هذا وجب عليك ان ترده بحكم الصناعة الحديثية وليس بمطلق الرد الخالي من الدليل وإلا لزمك رد ما في الصحيحين أيضا ... وأين انت أصلا من السيوطي حت ترد عليه وقد شهدوا له بالشموخ في هذا الفن حتى وإن كان متساهلا في التصحيح ؟ ... لقد ذكرت لك من قبل ان اتهامكم له بالتساهل في التصحيح لا يعني أبدا ان كل كلامه مردود ... فإن رددت من كلامه شيئا وجب عليك وجوبا لازما ان تقدم الدليل لا ان ترد ردا فارغا .
ثم من اين لك أيضا دعوى عدم تصحيح غيره لذلك الحديث ؟ ... هل  أحطت علما بكل ما ذكره العلماء بشأنه أم هي مجرد دعوى كسابقاتها مما يحسب عليك وليس لك ؟!!!.
ليكن في علمك أن التدليس لا يؤخذ من السند هكذا دون تمحيص لأن الأسانيد عندما طالت ، وكثرت صيغ التحديث في السند، أصبح الرواة يختصرون، ويتخففون فيقولون: حدثنا فلان، عن فلان، عن فلان، وهذا الاختصار، لا يبين لنا طريقة تحمل الحديث، هل قال الراوي أصلاً: حدثني فلان، أو قال فلان، أو ذكر فلان .
قال المعلمي : " اشتهر في هذا الباب ( العنعنة )، مع أن كلمة ( عن ) ليست من لفظ الراوي، الذي يذكر اسمه قبلها، بل هي من لفظ من دونه، وذلك كما لو قال همام ( حدثنا قتادة عن أنس ) فكلمة ( عن ) من لفظ ( همام )، لأنها متعلقة بكلمة ( حدثنا )، وهي من قول ( همام )، ولأنه ليس من عادتهم أن يبتدئ الشيخ فيقول ( عن فلان ) وإنما يقول : حدثنا أو أخبرنا أو قال أو ذكر أو نحو ذلك "

أما الانقطاع  بين ابن جريج وابن المسيب فإن كنت تقصد به عدم المعاصرة فغير صحيح ... وإن كنت تقصد العنعنة المذكورة في السند فقد علمت مما سبق قبل قليل انها لا تفيد وجود الإنقطاع إفادة صريحة.
وابن جريج عاش في مكة، التي كان يرتادها العلماء من كل مكان للحج أو العمرة، أو لطلب العلم .
جاء في كتاب عمارة القبور ص 233 :
 " ولم يكن يوجد منهم إلا نادراً من لم يزر الحرمين، وفيهما يمكن اجتماع الراوي بالمروي عنه، إذا كانا متعاصرين، وإذا ثبت أن أحد المتعاصرين، روى عن الآخر بلا تصريح بسماع ولا عدمه، كان المتبادر السماع، فكيف إذا لا حظنا أن كثيراً من السلف كان يزور الحرمين كل عام، فكيف إذا كان أحدهما ساكناً أحد الحرمين ! وكيف إذا ثبت أن الآخر زارهما ! فكيف إذا كانا ساكنين بلداً واحداً، فإنه يكاد يقطع اللقاء " انتهى

وأما عن الانقطاع بين ابن المسيب وعلي ابن ابي طالب كرم الله وجهه فإن كنت تقصد به عدم سماعه منه أصلا فذلك مردود بما في سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي :
" وسمع من عثمان، وعلي ... " ج 4  ص 223 و 224 
أما إن كنت تقصد به الإرسال فهاك الدليل على خطئك من كتاب سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي ج4 ص 222 :       
" قال أحمد بن حنبل، وغير واحد: مرسلات سعيد بن المسيب صحاح " إنتهى
والحديث المرسل معناه أن سنده منقطع وغير متصل كما تقول أنت عن هذا الحديث.




> و أيضا لو نظرت إلى أحاديث الخلال تجدها متناقضة فمرة الحديث يذكر العدد سبعة و مرة عشرة و مرة ثلاثون و مرة أربعون و غيرها .


على هذا فرد أحاديث ليلة القدر وغيرها مما فيه اختلاف واضح !!!
يا اخي هداك الله ... الإختلاف هنا ق تكون له أسباب كثيرة ... مثل كون السبعة مقصودا بهم طائفة معينة والأربعون طائفة أخرى وهكذا مع اختلاف رتبهم في الإيمان ... كالأقطاب والأبدال وغيرهما ... فضلا عن كون العدد قد يختلف باختلاف الأزمنة فجاءت الرواية كذلك مختلفة تماما كما اختلفت في بيان ليلة القدر وفي مسائل أخرى لا يمكن تتبعها كلها.

باختصار يا اخي … لا انت ولا انا ملك مستوى علميا يؤهلنا للخوض في علم الحديث وهو من أصعب العلوم وأشدها على الإطلاق ... فدعك من التجرأ عليه إلا بنقول تنقلها عن الموثوق بهم وإلا عرضت نفسك لما لا تحمد عقباه في الدنيا قبل الآخرة.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> جاء في كتاب عمارة القبور ص 233 :
>  " ولم يكن يوجد منهم إلا نادراً من لم يزر الحرمين، وفيهما يمكن اجتماع الراوي بالمروي عنه، إذا كانا متعاصرين، وإذا ثبت أن أحد المتعاصرين، روى عن الآخر بلا تصريح بسماع ولا عدمه، كان المتبادر السماع، فكيف إذا لا حظنا أن كثيراً من السلف كان يزور الحرمين كل عام، فكيف إذا كان أحدهما ساكناً أحد الحرمين ! وكيف إذا ثبت أن الآخر زارهما ! فكيف إذا كانا ساكنين بلداً واحداً، فإنه يكاد يقطع اللقاء " انتهى


أصحح النقل بعد مراجعة المصورة للدقة فقط لا غير :
" لم يكن يوجد منهم إلا نادراً من لم يزر الحرمين، وفيهما يمكن اجتماع الراوي بالمروي عنه، إذا كانا متعاصرين ، وبهذا يندفع ما يوهمه تباعد البلدين مع عدم اللقاء ، فإذا كان الحال ما ذكر وثبت أن أحد المتعاصرين، روى عن الآخر بلا تصريح بسماع ولا عدمه، كان المتبادر السماع، فكيف إذا لا حظت أن كثيراً من السلف كان يزور الحرمين كل عام، فكيف إذا كان أحدهما ساكناً أحد الحرمين ! فكيف إذا ثبت ان الآخر زارهما ! وكذا إذا كان أحد الشخصين ببلد قد زاره الآخر ! فأما إذا كانا ساكنين بلداً واحداً، فإنه يكاد يقطع باللقاء " انتهى



> على هذا فرُدَّ أحاديث ليلة القدر وغيرها مما فيه اختلاف واضح !!!


مثال آخر لما فيه اختلاف حتى مع الصحة : الرؤيا الصالحة من المؤمن وأنها كذا وكذا جزءا من أجزاء النبوة ... ففيها اختلاف كثير في العدد ... وفي صحيح مسلم على سبيل المثال فقط وليس الحصر روايات إحداها خمس وأربعون جزءا والأخرى ست وأربعون جزءا وأخرى سبعون جزءا ... ناهيك عن بقية الروايات الصحيحة المخالفة في غير مسلم كرواية خمس وعشرين ورواية خمسين ... فردها يا جهبذ بعلة الإختلاف كما فعلت مع حديث الخلال إن استطعت.

----------


## متفائل جدا

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هذا السؤال يوجه إلى من اطلعه الله على السرائر ولست منهم.
> .


ومن قال لك اني اقول انك تعلم السرائر 
كلنا لا نعلم السرائر يا اخي
ولكن موت عبد المطلب وكذلك ابنه ابو طالب على الشرك ليس من علم السرائر
بل هو معلوم  وظاهر لكل مسلم
الا شخصا لا يؤمن بالسنة والذي لا يؤمن بالسنة لا يؤمن بالقرآن لان السنة مفسرة للقرآن وهذا امر لا ينكره الا معاند او جاهل
فهذا الحديث اعيده إليك وهو مخرج في الصحيحين ( عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ أَبَا طَالِبٍ لَمَّا حَضَرَتْهُ الْوَفَاةُ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيُ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وَعِنْدَهُ أَبُو جَهْلٍ فَقَالَ :« أَىْ عَمِّ ، قُلْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ . كَلِمَةً أُحَاجُّ لَكَ بِهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ » . فَقَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِى أُمَيَّةَ يَا أَبَا طَالِبٍ: تَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ فَلَمْ يَزَالاَ يُكَلِّمَانِهِ حَتَّى قَالَ آخِرَ شَىْءٍ كَلَّمَهُمْ بِهِ: عَلَى مِلَّةِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ . فَقَالَ النَّبِىُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم : « لأَسْتَغْفِرَنَ  ّ لَكَ مَا لَمْ أُنْهَ عَنْهُ » . فَنَزَلَتْ ( مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِىِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِى قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ) وَنَزَلَتْ ( إِنَّكَ لاَ تَهْدِى مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ ) 
وجه الاستدلال من الحديث ان أبا طالب مات على ملة عبد المطلب ومعلوم ان أبا طالب مات على الشرك وأبى ان يقول لا اله الا الله 
وايضا :قول ابي جهل وصاحبه لابي طالب ( اترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب) دليل على ان ملة عبد المطلب ليست ملة الاسلام اذ لو كانت ملة الاسلام لما قالا له اترغب عنها
فالخلاصة ان موت عبد المطلب على الشرك ليس من علم السرائر كما تقول بل هو معلوم ظاهر 
وحتى لو كان ذلك قبل البعثه (لان الفترة تنقسم الى قسمين وليس كل من كان من اهل الفترة يكون معذورا ولكن يبدو انك لا ترى تقسيم الفترة)
لقول الله للأنصار( وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها)
قال أبو جعفر : يعني بقوله جل ثناؤه " وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار " ، وكنتم ، يا معشر المؤمنين ، من الأوس والخزرج ، على حرف حفرة من النار . وإنما ذلك مثل لكفرهم الذي كانوا عليه قبل أن يهديهم الله للإسلام . يقول تعالى ذكره : وكنتم على طرف جهنم بكفركم الذي كنتم عليه قبل أن ينعم الله عليكم بالإسلام ، فتصيروا بائتلافكم عليه إخوانا ، ليس بينكم وبين الوقوع فيها إلا أن تموتوا على ذلك من كفركم ، فتكونوا من الخالدين فيها ، فأنقذكم الله منها بالإيمان الذي هداكم له .

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ومن قال لك اني اقول انك تعلم السرائر 
> كلنا لا نعلم السرائر يا اخي
> ولكن موت عبد المطلب وكذلك ابنه ابو طالب على الشرك ليس من علم السرائر
> بل هو معلوم  وظاهر لكل مسلم


تقول ظاهر ... فنعم هو الظاهر وتبقى السرائر مستورة وعليها يحاسب العبد لا على الظاهر ... فما قدمت شيئا إذن.

أتعتمد على كلام المشركين ولا حجة فيه ؟ ... ما هذا يا أخي يرحمك الله !!!

لنفرض أن عبد المطلب كان على الإسلام ويخفي حاله كما فعل كثير من الناس خوفا على انفسهم وأهلهم من انتقام الكفار.
فلو كان عبد المطلب على الإسلام - ولا يمكنك إثبات العكس - لكانت ملته الحقيقة خلاف ما يراه الكفار ظاهرا ... وهم ما حكموا عليه إلا بالظاهر لا غير ... ثم حكمتم انتم بما حكموا به من غير دليل قطعي ... وكل ما عندكم أدلة محتملة غير قطعية.
فلو قلنا بأن نزول الآية السابقة ناهيةً عن استغفار المؤمنين للمشركين يدل على أن عبد المطلب وكذا أبا طالب قد ماتا على الكفر ... فهذا غير كاف لورود سبب آخر في نزول تلك الآية من جهة ... ولأنها من جهة اخرى قد تكون نزلت ليس لأجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمه بل لأجل المؤمنين كافة حتى لا يقتدوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمر ظاهره جواز الإستغفار للكفار تبعا لما يظهر من موت عمه على الكفر ... وهو في الواقع استغفار لمؤمن أخفى إيمانه لغرض في نفسه ... اما عن عذابه فلا حجة فيه على كفره لأن بعض عصاة المؤمنين يدخلون النار ثم يخرجون منها ... فالحاصل انكم لو تمعنتم في هذا وفيما سبق وذكرته في مشاركات قديمة ضمن هذا الموضوع لتبين لكم ان لا دليل قطعي في المسألة ... بل قد قدمت انا بعض ما لم تردوا عليه فيما اذكر ... كافتخار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإنتساب إلى عبد المطلب مع ورود النهي عن الإنتساب للكفار ... زيادة على أحاديث السيوطي التي لم يوفق أحد حتى الآن في ردها ردا علميا مقبولا .
فردوا على كل تلك الإعتراضات أولا من فضلكم ... ولا تكرروا طرح ما سبق لنا ان تطرقنا له ... لأن بعض الإخوة هداهم الله يشاركون دون مراجعة ما سبق فلا يقدمون جديدا بقدر ما يزيدون من التشويش والتشتيت.

----------


## ابن الخالدي

ذاك جاءنا بباقعة البخاري وأنت بآزر
ياجماعة وش فيكم
البرهان الباقع والفاقع والراقع 
ليتكم تتركون الدين والتاريخ والنسب لأهله
فذلك أفضل
لأنه مشكلة يجيك ناس
يزيح الحقائق جانبا ويبدأ بتحليلاته وتخيلاته
ما الفرق بين ؟ :
( يوسفُ لأبيهِ )
و (إبراهيمُ لأبيهِ )
مشكلة خطيرة الدخول في التأويل في كل آية ولو سلمنا من تأويلكم لصح إسلام كل المسلمين العامة
صحيح أن الله سبحانه قال
( لأبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق )
وإسماعيل عم يعقوب
لكنه دخل بمجمل الخطاب ومضمونه
والعم صنو الأب
لكن حينما يذكر مفرداً فذاك غلط فاحش
ونكرم القرآن عنه
ومثل الدخول الضمني كالزوجة في الآل وهي ليست منهم في النسب
فيحدث في التفصيل لغويا تطويل وسرد لابلاغة فيه
فمثلا ( لآبويك إبراهيم وإسحاق وعمك إسماعيل )
أتمنى عند طرح موضوع دراسته كاملا بعجره وبجره
لا دراسة رأيك فقط ومايؤيده

----------


## متفائل جدا

نحن يا اخي نحكم على الظاهر والظاهر من عبد المطلب انه مات على الشرك فنحكم عليه انه مشرك هذا الذي كلفنا به اعني الحكم على الظاهر 
اما قولك أني اعتمد على كلام المشركين فانا لم اعتمد على كلام المشركين
بل اعتمدت على إقرار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم اذ لو كان الامر خلاف ما قالوه لم يسكت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولقال لهم كذبتم بل عبد المطلب مات على التوحيد لا الشرك فاقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دليل على انهم صادقون ومعلوم ان تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز
فائدة : الكافر او المشرك في الظاهر يسمى كافرا ومشركا ويعامل معاملة الكفار والمشركين في الدنيا ولو كان ناج في الآخرة كا صحاب الفترات والدليل قوله تعالى ( وان احد من المشركين استجارك فأجبه حتى يسمع كلام الله ) فسماه الله مشركا قبل قيام الحجة عليه بالرسالة
 ففرق بين أحكام الدنيا وأحكام الآخرة ولكن يبدو انك خلطت بينهما وخلطك هو سبب اضطرابك 
قال ابن القيم: (وقوله: “حيثما مررت بقبر كافر فقل: أرسلني إليك محمد” هذا إرسال تقريع
وتوبيخ لا تبليغ أمر ونهي، وفيه دليل على سماع أصحاب أهل القبور كلام الأحياء
وخطابهم لهم، ودليل على أن من مات مشركاً فهو في النار وإن مات قبل البعثة، لأن
المشركين كانوا قد غيّروا الحنيفية دين إبراهيم واستبدلوا بها الشرك وارتكبوه وليس
معهم حجة من الله به، وقبحه والوعيد عليه بالنار لم يزل معلوماً من دين الرسل كلهم
من أولهم إلى آخرهم، وأخبار عقوبات الله لأهله متداولة بين الأمم قرناً بعد قرن،
فلله الحجة البالغة على المشركين في كل وقت، ولو لم يكن إلا ما فطر عباده عليه من
توحيد ربوبيته المستلزم لتوحيد إلهيته وأنه يستحيل في كل فطرة وعقل أن يكون معه
إله آخر، وإن كان سبحانه لا يعذب بمقتضى هذه الفطرة وحدها، فلم تزل دعوة الرسل إلى
التوحيد في الأرض معلومة لأهلها، فالمشرك يستحق العذاب بمخالفته دعوة الرسل
والله أعلم) ا·هـ زاد المعاد 3/588·
وايضا هناك سؤال : هل ابو طالب مات على الشرك ام هو مجهول الحال

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمقال صاحب أنوار البروق:"الدليل من كَلاَمِ صَاحِبِ الشَّرْعِ إذَا اسْتَوَتْ فِيهِ الاحْتِمَالاَتُ وَلَمْ يَتَرَجَّحْ أَحَدُهَا سَقَطَ بِهِ الاسْتِدْلاَل. وليس معنى سقط به الاستدلال أنه يترك الاستدلال به بالكلية، أو أنه لا يستدل به على حكم آخر.. ولكن مرادهم أنه ليس حجة على المخالف، ولهذا قال بعضهم: والمراد بسقوط الاستدلال به، أي على تعيين ذلك الوجه المراد الاستدلال به من الدليل، لا أن الاستدلال بالدليل يسقط جملة وتفصيلا. وقالوا : الدليل إذا تطرق إليه الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال، مرادهم بذلك الاحتمال القوي الذي احتفت به القرائن واعتضد بالاعتبارات.. لا بأي احتمال، لأنه ما من دليل إلا ويتطرق إليه الاحتمال، ولو فتح باب الاحتمال لم يبق شيء من الأدلة إلا وسقط الاستدلال به بدعوى تطرق الاحتمال إليه."

----------


## المصباح المنير

صدق العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى إذ يقول: طالب الحق يكفيه دليل ، و صاحب الهوى لا يكفيه ألف دليل، 
الجاهل يُعلّم و صاحب الهوى ليس لنا عليه سبيل

----------


## متفائل جدا

الآية ( وان احد من المشركين استجارك فاجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم ابلغه مأمنه ذلك بانهم قوم لا يعلمون ) وآخرالآية دليل أيضاً بانهم جهال لقوله ( لايعلمون ) ومع ذلك سماهم مشركين
فيا عجبا الله يسميهم مشركين وبعض الناس يقول ليسوا مشركين فسبحان من صد كثير من خلقه عن فقه كلامه

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

*الأخ / المعتدل* 
*كل ما سطرته لم أجد فيه ما يستحق الرد** .*
*-* *لم تأت بدليل واحد لا يتطرق إليه الإحتمال حتى الآن** .*
*-* *واضح أنك تستخدم خاصية النسخ و اللصق دون أن تقرأ ما تنسخ و ترد قبل أن تقرأ ففي حديث عبد الرزاق أنت تتكلم عن**(* *العنعنة بين ابن جريج و ابن المسيب المذكورة في السند** !!!* *)* *مع أنني لم أذكر وجود عنعنة بين ابن جريج و ابن المسيب و لا هي موجودة أصلا بل ذكرت وجود انقطاع و لم أذكر عنعنة** .*
*-* *وضعتَ قواعد جديدة لعلم الحديث منها على سبيل المثال ( قبول رواية المدلس إذا عنعن مطلقا - تصحيح الحديث المنقطع السند - الحديث الذي قال عنه السيوطي  " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " فهو صحيح و إن كان فيه انقطاع أو مجروحين و إن لم يكن على شرط الشيخين فهو على شرط الشيخين بالقوة - الحديث المضطرب في المتن صحيح مطلقا - الحديث الذي لم يصححه أحد من العلماء هو صحيح و لا يتطرق الإحتمال إلى ضعفه -  ..... الخ ) و أطلب منك أن ترسلها إلى علماء الحديث حتى يستفيدوا منها و يجددوا هذا العلم البالي الذي أخذوه عن شيوخهم و شيوخ شيوخهم** .*
*-* *دندنت عن أحاديث في الصحيحين تلقتها الأمة بالقبول و فيها عنعنة مدلسين و أحاديث فيها اختلاف في العدد لكي تحاول اثبات أن أحاديثك صحيحة ، و أنا أقول لك إن في رواة الصحيحين من هو متهم بالكذب فهل يعني ذلك عندك قبول رواية المتهم بالكذب عندك خارج الصحيحين ، ألا تعلم منزلة الصحيحين عند الأمة ؟* 
*-* *جئت بفيديو للشيخ الشعراوي و كأن الشعراوي معصوم و معروف لدى القاصي و الداني أنه صوفي و كان مجلسه غالبا بالمساجد التي بها أضرحة** .*
*-* *ما زلت تكابر و تنكر أن أبو طالب مات على الشرك مع أن الرسول قال " وجدته في الدرك الأسفل من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح ) فهل عصاة المسلمين يدخلون الدرك الأسفل من النار ، و ليس ينفع معك رد في هذا ( فليس يصح في الأذهان شيء ....إذا احتاج النهار إلى دليل** . )*
*-* *برنامج جامع الحديث النبوي عندك لا يساوي شيئا و هو هو أعظم موسوعة للسنة النبوية أما كلام الشعراوي المتصوف فهو حجة لا تضارع** .*
*-* *مازلت تحاول قلب القاعدة التي تقول " البينة على من ادعى " و تطالبنا نحن بأن نأتي لك بالبينة على أن آزر أبو إبراهيم عليه السلام . و تطلب منا أن تكون البينة لا يتطرق إليها الإحتمال ( رمتني بدائها و انسلت ) . و نحن يكفينا شهادة القرآن بأن آزر أبو إبراهيم عليه السلام . و المطلوب منك أنت أن تثبت العكس بدليل* *لا يتطرق إليه أي احتمال* *و لا تأتنا بأحاديث فيها شبهة ضعف فيسقط استدلالك المزعوم على أن ظاهر القرآن غير مراد** .
-* *و أخيرا فلن أرد عليك مرة أخرى و لا على أنصارك حتى تأتوني ببرهان لا يتطرق إليه أي احتمال** .*

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> بل اعتمدت على إقرار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم اذ لو كان الامر خلاف ما قالوه لم يسكت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولقال لهم كذبتم بل عبد المطلب مات على التوحيد لا الشرك فاقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دليل على انهم صادقون ومعلوم ان تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز


لا تخلط بارك الله فيك ... فالبيان الذي لا ينبغي السكوت عنه هو بيان الشرع فقط لا مطلق البيان.
وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم المنافقين في زمانه كما قال البغوي في تفسيره :

( ولو نشاء لأريناكهم   ) أي لأعلمناكهم وعرفناكهم ( فلعرفتهم بسيماهم   ) بعلامتهم ،   [ ص: 289 ] قال الزجاج    : المعنى : لو نشاء لجعلنا على المنافقين علامة تعرفهم بها . 

قال أنس    : ما خفي على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد نزول هذه الآية شيء من المنافقين ، كان يعرفهم بسيماهم  . 

 ( ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول   ) في معناه ومقصده . إنتهى المقصود منه.

فهل كذبهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجاهر بكذبهم ونفاقهم أم سكت عنهم ؟
ثم إن سكوت أبي طالب إذا كان للعلة التي سبق وذكرتها من قبل ، وهي خشية ان يتبعه بنو هاشم لمكانته الكبيرة بينهم فيبيدهم الكفار الذين ما سكتوا عنهم رغم مساندتهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعض المواقف إلا لأنهم على دينهم ... فكيف يجهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك بسر كتمه عمه فيفسد كل شيء وهو أصلا غير مكلف بمثل ذلك البيان حتى ولو كان ظن عمه مجرد وهم لا خوف من ورائه.




> فائدة : الكافر او المشرك في الظاهر يسمى كافرا ومشركا ويعامل معاملة الكفار والمشركين في الدنيا ولو كان ناج في الآخرة كا صحاب الفترات والدليل قوله تعالى ( وان احد من المشركين استجارك فأجبه حتى يسمع كلام الله ) فسماه الله مشركا قبل قيام الحجة عليه بالرسالة
>  ففرق بين أحكام الدنيا وأحكام الآخرة ولكن يبدو انك خلطت بينهما وخلطك هو سبب اضطرابك


عن أي خلط تتحدث ؟ ... أنت تتكلم عن أحكام الظاهر ولست أخالفك فيها ... ولكنني أتحدث عن الباطن الذي عليه مدار كل شيء في الحقيقة ... ونحن أصلا نتحدث عن حقيقة النسب الشريف لا عن ظاهره ... ونريد ان نثبت الحقيقة الخفية لا أن ننجرف مع الظاهر.
 أنت قلت بالحرف "ولو كان ناج في الآخرة كاصحاب الفترات" 
إذن توافقني من باب أولى أنه لو عقد الإيمان في قلبه ولم ينطق بالشهادتين لكان "مؤمنا" ناجيا في الاخرة حتى وإن لم يكن "مسلما" في الظاهر ... تماما كما يكون "مسلما" هالكا لو نطق بهما وهو في الحقيقة مبطن للكفر.
فكيف تتمسك بالظاهر فقط دون الباطن الذي عليه مدار كل شيء في الحقيقة ؟




> وايضا هناك سؤال : هل ابو طالب مات على الشرك ام هو مجهول الحال


مات على الشرك ظاهرا ... وهو في الباطن مجهول الحال ... ولسنا نتكلم هنا عن الظاهر أصلا.
لكن أدلة تقضي باحتمال موته على الإيمان هو وكل آباء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينبغي ردها دون تبصر ... فهي في ذلك إهدار لها بلا موجب لأنها في أقل أحوالها شبهة تستلزم التورع عن تلويث النسب الشريف بنجاسة الشرك التي لا نجاسة فوقه. 

رحم الله امرؤا أحب نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم صادقا ثم وفاه حقه من التوقير بالسكوت عما يؤذيه حتى ولو كان الدليل على ذلك قطعيا فكيف إذا كان محتملا فقط.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمقال صاحب أنوار البروق:"الدليل من كَلاَمِ صَاحِبِ الشَّرْعِ إذَا اسْتَوَتْ فِيهِ الاحْتِمَالاَتُ وَلَمْ يَتَرَجَّحْ أَحَدُهَا سَقَطَ بِهِ الاسْتِدْلاَل. وليس معنى سقط به الاستدلال أنه يترك الاستدلال به بالكلية، أو أنه لا يستدل به على حكم آخر.. ولكن مرادهم أنه ليس حجة على المخالف، ولهذا قال بعضهم: والمراد بسقوط الاستدلال به، أي على تعيين ذلك الوجه المراد الاستدلال به من الدليل، لا أن الاستدلال بالدليل يسقط جملة وتفصيلا. وقالوا : الدليل إذا تطرق إليه الاحتمال سقط به الاستدلال، مرادهم بذلك الاحتمال القوي الذي احتفت به القرائن واعتضد بالاعتبارات.. لا بأي احتمال، لأنه ما من دليل إلا ويتطرق إليه الاحتمال، ولو فتح باب الاحتمال لم يبق شيء من الأدلة إلا وسقط الاستدلال به بدعوى تطرق الاحتمال إليه."


كلام سليم ... لكن يبقى مقياس القبول متفاوتا ... فما يراه فلان احتمالا مقبولا قد يراه غيره بعيدا وغير مقبول ... وهنا نختلف.
لكنك لو رأيت بعض ما رد به العلماء المعتبرون -ولا اتكلم عن غيرهم - ... أو جمعوا به بين المتعارض من الأدلة وهو مثل ما أوردته انا أو أقل منه أحيانا ، لما حسبت كلامي بعيدا عن الصواب ابدا.
وعليك أن تنتبه لمسألة دقيقة وهي ان التعصب قد يعمي عن قبول الحق ... فيريك الممكن مستحيلا والوارد بعيدا ... فلا تغفل عن هذا أيضا.
شكرا لك على مداخلتك الهادئة.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا رد على كلام الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري" مع تمييز كلامه بلون بنفسجي.

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*الأخ / المعتدل* 
*كل ما سطرته لم أجد فيه ما يستحق الرد** .*
*-* *لم تأت بدليل واحد لا يتطرق إليه الإحتمال حتى الآن** .*
*-* *واضح أنك تستخدم خاصية النسخ و اللصق دون أن تقرأ ما تنسخ و ترد قبل أن تقرأ ففي حديث عبد الرزاق أنت تتكلم عن**(* *العنعنة بين ابن جريج و ابن المسيب المذكورة في السند** !!!* *)* *مع أنني لم أذكر وجود عنعنة بين ابن جريج و ابن المسيب و لا هي موجودة أصلا بل ذكرت وجود انقطاع و لم أذكر عنعنة .*

قد قلت لك بالحرف الواحد :
أما الانقطاع بين ابن جريج وابن المسيب فإن كنت تقصد به عدم المعاصرة فغير صحيح ... وإن كنت تقصدالعنعنة المذكورة في السند فقد علمت مما سبق قبل قليل انها لا تفيد وجود الإنقطاع إفادة صريحة.
فبين لي ما تقصده بالانقطاع لأني لم أفهم قصدك.

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*-* *وضعتَ قواعد جديدة لعلم الحديث منها على سبيل المثال ( قبول رواية المدلس إذا عنعن مطلقا 

حتى الجاهل لا يقول بذلك فلماذا تفتري علي بفهمك القاصر ؟
أنت* *بالعكس* *من يظهر أنك ترد بالعنعنة مطلقا وهذا خطأ ... فلذلك وضحت لك أنك إذا رددت بالعنعنة مطلقا لزمك رد ما في الصحيحين من المعنعن وإلا فعليك أن تبين العلة الفارقة بين ما ترده وما في الصحيحين حتى تسلم من الجهل ... لأن الرد بلا دليل جهل ... أما أنا فما صححت من عندي بل اعتمدت على تصحيح عالم كبير بصناعة الحديث ... والبينة عليك أنت فيما رددت به عليه ... فأين هي تلك البينة الوهمية ؟ ... قدمها وإلا بقي تصحيح السيوطي شوكة في طريقكم.

ثم قال :
- تصحيح الحديث المنقطع السند 

بين لي أين ذكرت ذلك بالضبط.

ثم قال:
الحديث الذي قال عنه السيوطي  " صحيح على شرط الشيخين " فهو صحيح و إن كان فيه انقطاع أو مجروحين 

نعم هو صحيح حتى تثبت العكس بدليل علمي مقبول لا بـ "كلام عار ومجرد " ... فالدعاوى يتقنها كل أحد.

**ثم قال:**
و إن لم يكن على شرط الشيخين فهو على شرط الشيخين بالقوة

أنا أعتمد على كلام عالم كبير من علماء الحديث لا يسعك لا انت ولا غيرك ان تنكر رتبته في علم الحديث ... فأين المشكلة ؟
فالعكس إذن هو الظاهر ... لأنه لو كان على شرط الشيخين لجعلته أنت على غير شرطهما بالقوة لمجرد العناد لا غير ... وبلا دليل.

**ثم قال:
**الحديث المضطرب في المتن صحيح مطلقا

الإضطراب نسبي ... والعقل غير السليم يرى ما لا يراه غيره.

**ثم قال:
**الحديث الذي لم يصححه أحد من العلماء هو صحيح و لا يتطرق الإحتمال إلى ضعفه -  ..... الخ ) 

قد صححه من لا تعتدُّ أنت بتصحيحه وتلك مشكلتك وليست مشكلتي ... فإن زعمت أنه ضعيف ولم تقدم الدليل على دعواك فقد ناديت على نفسك بين الناس بـ .... 
*
قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*-* *دندنت عن أحاديث في الصحيحين تلقتها الأمة بالقبول و فيها عنعنة مدلسين و أحاديث فيها اختلاف في العدد لكي تحاول اثبات أن أحاديثك صحيحة ، و أنا أقول لك إن في رواة الصحيحين من هو متهم بالكذب فهل يعني ذلك عندك قبول رواية المتهم بالكذب عندك خارج الصحيحين ، ألا تعلم منزلة الصحيحين عند الأمة ؟* 

بل كل ذلك كان في سياق الرد عليك وإلزامك بكلامك لو كنت تفهم.

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*-* *جئت بفيديو للشيخ الشعراوي و كأن الشعراوي معصوم و معروف لدى القاصي و الداني أنه صوفي و كان مجلسه غالبا بالمساجد التي بها أضرحة** .*

أضف هذه إلى ما سبق من قلة تثبتك ... وقد بدأت اللائحة تطول شيئا فشيئا ... هل انا من وضع الفيديو حقا ؟
ثم إنك لم تدرك سبب وضع ذلك الأخ لفيديو الشعراوي وإلا لما قلتَ ما قلت ... فقد رد به على من اتهمني بالتشيع لمجرد قولي بنجاة الوالدين الشريفين حتى يثبت له ان هذا القول ليس خاصا بالشيعة وحدهم ... هل فهمت ؟

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*-* *ما زلت تكابر و تنكر أن أبو طالب مات على الشرك مع أن الرسول قال " وجدته في الدرك الأسفل من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح ) فهل عصاة المسلمين يدخلون الدرك الأسفل من النار ، و ليس ينفع معك رد في هذا ( فليس يصح في الأذهان شيء ....إذا احتاج النهار إلى دليل** . )*

وثق الحديث أولا فقد عرفنا رتبتك في التوثيق وإني لأرى اللائحة تطول شيئا فشيئا.
الحديث الذي في صحيح مسلم يقول :
(( وجدتُهُ في غمَراتِ منَ النارِ فأخْرجْتُهُ إِلَى ضَحْضَاحٍ)) وليس "في الدرك الأسفل من النار".
والحديث المتفق عليه يقول : ( هو في ضَحضاحٍ من نارٍ، لولا أنا لكان في الدَّركِ الأسفَلِ من النارِ ) 
فهذا الأخير لا حجة فيه لأنه لا يدل على إخراجه من الدرك الأسفل بالفعل لاحتمال ان يكون مراده صلى الله عليه وسلم أن حسن صنيعه معه زيادة على قرابته كانا سببا في ذلك ... كما يصح ان نقول : "لولا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكنا كلنا في النار والعياذ بالله " ... لأنه سبب في هدايتنا إلى الإيمان ... ولا يكون المقصود اننا كلنا سندخل النار و أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سيخرجنا منها ... فلا إشكال إذن وكلامي واضح جدا.
ملاحظة : لا أحب ان يقال مرة أخرى أنت تكثر من الاحتمالات دائما لأن كلام النبوة - فضلا عن كلام الله عز وجل - أعظم من أن يدرك معناه الحقيقي إلا الراسخون في العلم ... فكل ما نفسر به ولو كنا علماء إنما هو مجرد احتمال لا جزم فيه ما لم يتقوَّ بقرائن وشواهد.

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*-* *برنامج جامع الحديث النبوي عندك لا يساوي شيئا و هو هو أعظم موسوعة للسنة النبوية أما كلام الشعراوي المتصوف فهو حجة لا تضارع** .*

إن كان عندك معتمدا فهي الحجة على ضعف مستواك .
إرجع إلى علمائك واسألهم إن كان ما في الشبكة "مرقوما يدويا" و "غير مصور" يعتد به في التوثيق ام لا ؟ ... ثم أخبرنا بالجواب ونحن ننتظرك.

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*- مازلت تحاول قلب القاعدة التي تقول " البينة على من ادعى " و تطالبنا نحن بأن نأتي لك بالبينة على أن آزر أبو إبراهيم عليه السلام . و تطلب منا أن تكون البينة لا يتطرق إليها الإحتمال ( رمتني بدائها و انسلت ) .

أتيتُ بأدلة فرددتموها اول ما رددتم بانها محتملة غير قطعية ... وتريد ان أقبل منكم أنتم ما هو محتمل غير قطعي !!!
فعليكم ينطبق المثل* *( رمتني بدائها و انسلت ) قبل أن ينطبق علي.*

قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*و نحن يكفينا شهادة القرآن بأن آزر أبو إبراهيم عليه السلام 

بل قل يكفينا فهمنا حتى ولو كان خاطئا ... من أين لك انك على صواب والآية "محتملة" فقط "غير قطعية الدلالة" ؟

*قال الأخ "أبو الإمام الأثري"
*و المطلوب منك أنت أن تثبت العكس بدليل* *لا يتطرق إليه أي احتمال* *و لا تأتنا بأحاديث فيها شبهة ضعف فيسقط استدلالك المزعوم على أن ظاهر القرآن غير مراد** .
-* *و أخيرا فلن أرد عليك مرة أخرى و لا على أنصارك حتى تأتوني ببرهان لا يتطرق إليه أي احتمال** .*
*
قد اتيتكم بما لم تردوا عليه بدليل علمي مقبول ... فماذا تريد أكثر من ذلك ؟
ردوا على ذلك اولا ثم طالبوا بالقطعي بعده ... أما بقاؤكم بلا رد فمعناه العجز ... والمطالبة بالدليل القطعي هي تأكيد لذلك العجز ، لأنكم لو استطعتم رد ما جئت به لأغناكم ذلك عن المطالبة بالدليل القطعي.*

----------


## متفائل جدا

تقول عن ابي طالب انه مات على الشرك ظاهرا. وهو في الباطن مجهول الحال
اي في الباطن لا يدرى هل هو مشرك او موحد
فعلى كلامك كل كافر عرف الحق وسمع بالإسلام وأصر على الكفر وأبى عن علم الدخول في الاسلام حتى مات (كحال ابي طالب ) انا لا نحكم عليه انه كافر في الآخرة وانه من اهل النار بل ربما يكون مؤمنا ويدخل الجنة
السؤال :اولا من سبقك الى هذا القول 
ثانيا كيف تفعل بالحديث الذي رواه مسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: أهون أهل النار عذابا أبو طالب ، وهو ينتعل بنعلين يغلي منهما دماغه . ولما رواه مسلم وغيره عن العباس بن عبد المطلب أنه قال: يا رسول الله، هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك؟ قال: نعم، ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار ،وفي رواية عن العباس : قلت: يا رسول الله، إن أبا طالب كان يحوطك وينصرك، فهل نفعه ذلك؟ قال: نعم، وجدته في غمرات من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح ، وروى مسلم أيضا، عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب ، فقال: لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار يبلغ كعبيه يغلي منه دماغه . وكل من مات كافرا فهو مخلد في النار، سواء كان من أقارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم من غيرهم؛ لعموم قوله تعالى: سورة التغابن الآية 10 وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ وما جاء في معناها من الآيات. 
وايضا لو كان أبا طالب يمكن ان يكون مؤمنا في الباطن بزعمك وانه لا يخلد في النار كما هو حال من يموت على الكفر لماذا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شفع له ان يخفف عنه العذاب لماذا لم يشفع له ان يدخل الجنة ففي عدم شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له بالجنة دليل على ان الجنة حرام عليه وعلى كل كافر وانه كافر ظاهرا وباطنا في الدنيا والآخرة ومن زعم خلاف ذلك فعليه الدليل

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> تقول عن ابي طالب انه مات على الشرك ظاهرا. وهو في الباطن مجهول الحال
> اي في الباطن لا يدرى هل هو مشرك او موحد
> فعلى كلامك كل كافر عرف الحق وسمع بالإسلام وأصر على الكفر وأبى عن علم الدخول في الاسلام حتى مات (كحال ابي طالب ) انا لا نحكم عليه انه كافر في الآخرة وانه من اهل النار بل ربما يكون مؤمنا ويدخل الجنة
> السؤال :اولا من سبقك الى هذا القول


من سبقك أنت إلى هذا الفهم الذي فهمته من كلامي ؟ 
الإصرار على الكفر يكون مع إباية قبول الحق ... لكن إذا قلنا بأن أبا طالب كان له سبب في عدم نطقه بالشهادة فهذا ليس امتناعا عن قبول الحق بقدر ما هو سكوت عما قد لا تحمد عقباه فقط ... ولولا ذلك المانع لنطق بها منشرحا صدره ... فالفرق بينهما كما بين السماء والأرض ... فتأمل ترشد.



> ثانيا كيف تفعل بالحديث الذي رواه مسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: أهون أهل النار عذابا أبو طالب ، وهو ينتعل بنعلين يغلي منهما دماغه . ولما رواه مسلم وغيره عن العباس بن عبد المطلب أنه قال: يا رسول الله، هل نفعت أبا طالب بشيء فإنه كان يحوطك ويغضب لك؟ قال: نعم، ولولا أنا لكان في الدرك الأسفل من النار ،وفي رواية عن العباس : قلت: يا رسول الله، إن أبا طالب كان يحوطك وينصرك، فهل نفعه ذلك؟ قال: نعم، وجدته في غمرات من النار فأخرجته إلى ضحضاح ، وروى مسلم أيضا، عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر عنده عمه أبو طالب ، فقال: لعله تنفعه شفاعتي يوم القيامة فيجعل في ضحضاح من نار يبلغ كعبيه يغلي منه دماغه . وكل من مات كافرا فهو مخلد في النار، سواء كان من أقارب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم من غيرهم؛ لعموم قوله تعالى: سورة التغابن الآية 10 وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ وما جاء في معناها من الآيات. 
> وايضا لو كان أبا طالب يمكن ان يكون مؤمنا في الباطن بزعمك وانه لا يخلد في النار كما هو حال من يموت على الكفر لماذا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم شفع له ان يخفف عنه العذاب لماذا لم يشفع له ان يدخل الجنة ففي عدم شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له بالجنة دليل على ان الجنة حرام عليه وعلى كل كافر وانه كافر ظاهرا وباطنا في الدنيا والآخرة ومن زعم خلاف ذلك فعليه الدليل


أولا عليك إثبات خلود أبي طالب في النار كي يسلم ردك ولا سبيل إلى ذلك .
اما عن كونه صلى الله عليه سلم لم يشفع له في دخول الجنة فلا دليل فيه لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يشفع لأمته ولا يخرجون كلهم بحيث لا يعذب منهم احد ... بل يبقى بعضهم ممن قضى الله ببقائه إلى أجل ثم تدركه الشفاعة بعد حين ... ولا مرد لقضاء الله ... فقد يكون ما أخبر به صلى الله عليه وسلم مجرد تخفيف إلى حين .
وبعض المؤمنين بالفعل يشفع لهم صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم في طريقهم إلى النار فيردونهم وينجون من عذابها.
وعليه ... فلا دليل فيما ذكرت.
ثم ما الدليل على ان الدرك الأسفل من النار خاص بالمنافقين وحدهم حتى يقال بأن من استوجبه فهو كافر ؟ ... لا دليل. لأن الاية في ذلك لا تفيد الحصر بقدر ما تفيد الإخبار *( إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي  الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّار )*.
ثم إني أصلا ما تكلمت عن أبي طالب في هذا الموضوع حتى أثرتموه أنتم ولا غرض لي به لأنه حتى لو فرضنا انه مشرك ومخلد في النار ، فحديثنا الأهم هو عن آبائه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخصوص وليس عن قرابته عموما ... فهذا أبو لهب في النار بنص القرآن ... ولا يلزم من شرك أبي طالب شرك عبد المطلب الذي مات أبو طالب على ملته ... وقد سبق بيان ذلك بكون ملة عبد المطلب الحقيقية لا تؤخذ من ظاهر احواله بل من باطن اعتقاده وهو ما لا سبيل إلى معرفته بحال.

----------


## المستعين

*عزيزي المعتدل:* 
*1- من أجل أن تدافع عن فكرتك (إيمان آباء الأنبياء وأجدادهم)، لا يكفيك أن تنفي الشرك عن عبدالمطلب فقط، بل عن: عبد الله، وعبد المطلب، وهاشم، وعبد مناف، وقصيّ، وكلاب، ومرّة، وكعب، ولؤيّ، وغالب، وفهر، ومالك، والنضر، وكنانة، وخزيمة، ومدركة، وإلياس، ومضر، ونزار، ومعدّ، وعدنان،...إلى أن تصل إلى أحد أبناء إسماعيل (عليه السلام).*
*      وكذلك آباء سائر الأنبياء وأجدادهم، كنوح وهود وصالح وإبراهيم، وشعيب (عليهم السلام).... الخ.*
*ولا أظنّك تخالفني أنّ هذا الدفاع لا يملك حتى أدلة دون الظنيّة، فكيف يمكن ادعاء البرهنة الساطعة فيها.*
*وبعبارة أخرى: حتى لو فرضنا جدلاً أنّك أقمت الدليل على أنّ آزر هو عمّ إبراهيم (عليه السلام)، فما هي ادلتك القطعية على إيمان آباء وأجداد الأنبياء الآخرين؟؟!* 
*2- وبخصوص العلاقة بين إبراهيم (عليه السلام)، وآزر؛ فإنّك حتى بتلك التأويلات لم تقدّم ولو دليلاً واحداً قطعيّاً ساطعاً على كونه عمّه.* 
*فكيف والأدلّة القرآنية تعارض هذه العمومة المزعومة، ولا أدلّ على بطلانها من اللفظ الصريح (لأبيه)، وهو يماثل ما في سورة يوسف: { إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ} [يوسف: 4].*
*فما الذي دعانا أن نقول إنه خاطب أباه يعقوب (عليه السلام) بشأن رؤيته؟؟* 
*أليس صريح اللفظ؟؟* 
*وما هو ردّك على من يقول بنفس تأويلك، فيزعم أنّه خاطب عمّه لا أباه؟؟*
*ثمّ ما السرّ وراء التعبير بقوله: (لأبيه) في خطاب إبراهيم (عليه السلام)؟؟* 
*لماذا لم يقل: (وإذ قال إبراهيم لعمّه آزر أتتخذ...)؟؟؟*
*ولفظ (العمّ) مستعمل في القرآن، قال تعالى: { وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ} [الأحزاب: 50].*
*فلماذا يقول إبراهيم عليه السلام: يا أبتِ، ولا يقول: يا عمّ؟؟؟*
*3- وإنّما قلت لك: إنّك تنتمي إلى (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة)؛ لأنّني وجدتك تحاكي قول معظمهم محاكاة واضحة. فإن كنتُ أنا قد نسبتُكَ أنتَ إلى منهج أنتَ نفسك تتبرّأ منه، فأرجو أن تسامحني، وإن كنتَ تعلن البراءة تقيّة، فأنت وما ترى، ولكن بقي أن تعلم أنّنا نحن المسلمين نحبّ الحوار الهادئ الصريح بلا تجريح ولا مغالطات، ولذلك قلت لك:* 
*((الأخ المعتدل لماذا لا تصرّح بانتمائك إلى (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة)، فأنا لا أرى ضيرًا عليك لو أنّك صرّحت بانتمائك إلى من تنتمي إليهم، وتدافع عن أفكارهم، ما دمت تعتقد بصحّة المنهج الذي تسلكه، فما الذي يمنعك، إن كنت تريد الحوار الهادئ، فلا داعي للتستّر بغير ما أنت عليه. يمكنك أن تقول: أيها الإخوة السلفيّون في المجلس العلميّ، أنا أخوكم من (الإماميّة الاثني عشريّة) أدعوكم إلى التحاور في مسألة علاقة آزر بالنبيّ إبراهيم عليه السلام....)).*
*ملحوظة أخيرة: لقد ختمت مشاركتك الأولى في هذا الموضوع بقولك: (منقول بتصرف يسير). وهذا يعني أنّك لست صاحب الموضوع، ولكن بعد المناقشات الطويلة تبيّن أنّك ملمّ بكل تفصيلات الموضوع، وموقن به إلى أقصى درجات اليقين! أليس هذا غريباً؟؟؟!*

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> *عزيزي المعتدل:* 
> *1- من أجل أن تدافع عن فكرتك (إيمان آباء الأنبياء وأجدادهم)، لا يكفيك أن تنفي الشرك عن عبدالمطلب فقط، بل عن: عبد الله، وعبد المطلب، وهاشم، وعبد مناف، وقصيّ، وكلاب، ومرّة، وكعب، ولؤيّ، وغالب، وفهر، ومالك، والنضر، وكنانة، وخزيمة، ومدركة، وإلياس، ومضر، ونزار، ومعدّ، وعدنان،...إلى أن تصل إلى أحد أبناء إسماعيل (عليه السلام).*
> *      وكذلك آباء سائر الأنبياء وأجدادهم، كنوح وهود وصالح وإبراهيم، وشعيب (عليهم السلام).... الخ.*
> *ولا أظنّك تخالفني أنّ هذا الدفاع لا يملك حتى أدلة دون الظنيّة، فكيف يمكن ادعاء البرهنة الساطعة فيها.*
> *وبعبارة أخرى: حتى لو فرضنا جدلاً أنّك أقمت الدليل على أنّ آزر هو عمّ إبراهيم (عليه السلام)، فما هي ادلتك القطعية على إيمان آباء وأجداد الأنبياء الآخرين؟؟!* 
> *2- وبخصوص العلاقة بين إبراهيم (عليه السلام)، وآزر؛ فإنّك حتى بتلك التأويلات لم تقدّم ولو دليلاً واحداً قطعيّاً ساطعاً على كونه عمّه.* 
> *فكيف والأدلّة القرآنية تعارض هذه العمومة المزعومة، ولا أدلّ على بطلانها من اللفظ الصريح (لأبيه)، وهو يماثل ما في سورة يوسف: { إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ} [يوسف: 4].*
> *فما الذي دعانا أن نقول إنه خاطب أباه يعقوب (عليه السلام) بشأن رؤيته؟؟* 
> *أليس صريح اللفظ؟؟* 
> ...


أخي الكريم ... ما اعترضتَ به هنا سبق ورددت عليه في مشاركات سابقة لو أمعنت فيها النظر ... فلا حاجة لأن أطيل بتكرار نفس الكلام ... وأطلب منك الرجوع لما سبق ثم الاستفسار بعد ذلك إن لم يتضح لك شيء.
اما عن اعتذارك فقبلته وسامحتك ... وأنت على الأقل في قلبك خوف الله - زادك الله خشية وورعا - ... فقد طلبت المسامحة وآثرت التحلل في الدنيا قبل فوات الأوان ... وما اكثر من صادفتهم ممن لا يبالون حتى لو توعدتهم بالقصاص يوم القيامة.
اما عن نقل الموضوع فالغرض منه ربح الوقت لا أقل ولا أكثر ... والإلمام الذي تتحدث عنه لم يأت إلا بعد ردودكم التي دفعتني لمزيد من البحث في المسألة ... فلا غرابة في الأمر.

----------


## المستعين

جزاك الله خيرا، وهدانا وإياكم إلى الحقّ... وإن كنا قد اختلفنا في هذه المسألة، فقد اتفقنا - ولله الحمد - في آلاف المسائل.

----------


## متفائل جدا

اخي الحبيب
دعك من ابي طالب
ولنتكلم في عبد المطلب 
اولا : لا يجوز لا لي ولا لك ان نتكلم في اي انسان الا بعلم 
وانا عندما قلت لك ان عبد المطلب مات مشركا لم أتي بهذا من عندي بل هذا الذي فهمته من النص وهو موت ابو طالب على ملة عبد المطلب والجميع يقطع ان أبا طالب مات على الشرك وانت اثبت ذلك فما دام ان ابا طالب مات على الشرك ولو ظاهرا 
وموته على الشرك هو قوله (هو على ملة عبد المطلب ) فملة عبد المطلب هي الشرك ولو ظاهرا ولا تستطيع انت ان تقول ان ملة عبد المطلب هي التوحيد
وعبد المطلب مات على هذه الملة التي تنسب اليه التي هي الشرك ولو ظاهرا فهو اذا مات على الشرك ولو ظاهرا فما المانع ان نقول ان عبد المطلب مشرك
ولو ظاهرا وهذا هو الذي لا يمكن لاحد ان يجيب الا به اذا سئل : على ماذا مات عبد المطلب يقول على الشرك على الشرك على الشرك على الشرك 
ولا داعي ان اقول ولو ظاهرا لأني احس أني قد أكثرت منها
نحن أيها الحبيب مكلفون بالحكم بالظاهر والظاهر من حال عبد المطلب انه مات على الشرك فلماذا الانكار
ملحوظة : من مات على الشرك يسمى مشركا
انا اعلم انه كما قيل : من المعضلات توضيح الواضحات          ولكن الشكوى لله

----------


## متفائل جدا

الدليل على ان أبا طالب خالدا في النار هو انه مات على الشرك وأبى ان يسلم وليس له عذر في عدم الاسلام  وليس هو من اهل الفترة المعذورين (مع العلم انه لس كل اهل الفترة معذورين وهذا موضوع آخر ليس هذا مجال نقاشه ) وقد ذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم انه سيستغفر له كما في الحديث(  قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أما والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك فأنزل الله تعالى فيه ما كان للنبي الآية اي نهاه الله عن الاستغفار له لانه مشرك بنص الآية  قال الزجاج اجمع المفسرون انها نزلت في ابي طالب
فسبب نزول الآية هو موت أبي طالب على الشرك فنهى الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن الاستغفار له واخبر عن ابي طالب انه من اصحاب الجحيم
والآيات تدل على ان من مات كافرا فهو خالد في النار لا يخرج منها أبدا 
وطلبك الدليل على ان أبا طالب باسمه خالدا في النار فيه تعنت فهل تريدني ان آتيك بأية او حديث ينص على اسم ابي طالب بانه خالد في النار 
فعلى كلامك لا نستطيع ان نثبت الخلود لكل الكفار المحاربين للرسل بانهم خالدين في النار حتى اعتى المشركين وأشدهم عداوة للرسول والمؤمنين عدو الله ابو جهل هل تستطيع انت ان تأتيني بنص ينص على انه باسمه خالدا مخلدا في النار 
فان أتيتني بنص من كتاب الله ينص على ان أبا جهل خالدا في النار باسمه 
عندها اعطيك ماتريد

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> اخي الحبيب
> دعك من ابي طالب
> ولنتكلم في عبد المطلب 
> اولا : لا يجوز لا لي ولا لك ان نتكلم في اي انسان الا بعلم


هذا حق ... وانا ما تكلمت بغير علم.




> وانا عندما قلت لك ان عبد المطلب مات مشركا لم أتي بهذا من عندي بل هذا الذي فهمته من النص وهو موت ابو طالب على ملة عبد المطلب والجميع يقطع ان أبا طالب مات على الشرك وانت اثبت ذلك فما دام ان ابا طالب مات على الشرك ولو ظاهرا 
> وموته على الشرك هو قوله (هو على ملة عبد المطلب ) فملة عبد المطلب هي الشرك ولو ظاهرا ولا تستطيع انت ان تقول ان ملة عبد المطلب هي التوحيد


بل نستطيع القول بانه مات على التوحيد لأدلة سبق وطرحتها إلا أنك ربما لم تستوعبها لكثرة المشاركات ... ولذلك فلا بأس أن أكررها للتذكير.




> النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في غزوة حنين ( أنا النبي لا كذب أنا ابن عبد المطلب ) كما في صحيح البخاري ... وهذا الإنتساب منه لجده ممنوع لو كان كافرا حقا لورود النهي عن الإنتساب للمشركين على سبيل الفخر.
> وقد رد قوم على ذلك بانه *من باب الإنتساب لا المفاخرة* ... والرد عليه أن نسبه الشريف معروف لا يحتاج إلى تذكيرهم به ولا سيما جده الأقرب فهو معروف ومشهور وقد عاش عمرا طويلا ...كما ان الإنتساب يكون بذكر الشجرة عادة وليس بذكر ميت واحد قريب العهد بالناس غني عن التعريف.
> *وقيل "لأنه كان اشتهر بين الناس أنه يخرج من ذرية عبد المطلب رجل يدعو الله ويهدى الله الخلق على يديه ويكون خاتم الأنبياء فانتسب إليه ليتذكر ذلك من كان يعرفه وقد اشتهر ذلك بينهم"* ... وهذا كان فيما أحسب على شكل رؤيا تبشر به ... والرد أن ما اشتهر بينهم لا يحتاج إلى تذكيرهم به لشهرته ... كما أنه إذا كان معروفا عندهم من قبل ومشهورا ثم لم يدفعهم رغم ذلك إلى الإيمان فلا جدوى من تكراره في موقف لا يكاد يفكر فيه المرؤ في غير النجاة بنفسه وتكون نفسه مشتعلة غيظا وحنقا على العدو حتى ينطمس عقله ، فكيف يرجو منهم استجابة في ذلك الوقت ؟ ... بل حتى بعد حين لن ينفعهم ذلك لأنهم قد بشروا به صلى الله عليه وسلم من طرف أنبيائهم وجاءتهم الكتب السماوية بتلك البشارة فما نفعتهم ، فأحرى ان تنفعهم رؤيا رآها شخص مثلهم.
> وقيل هو كلام *لإظهار الجلادة والشجاعة والإشتهار* ... والرد عليه ان ذلك إن كان لأجل طلب النصر - ولا يفهم منه سوى ذلك - فيمكن الإستغناء عنه ببديل آخر وهو طلب النصر من الله مباشرة دون ارتكاب محرم ... فلماذا يلجأ إلى المحرم ويترك المباح المشروع بل المستحب ؟
> فتعين أن يكون عبد المطلب مؤمنا ليرتفع هذا الإشكال دون تكلف ولا تعسف.


ثم قلت أخي الكريم:



> نحن أيها الحبيب مكلفون بالحكم بالظاهر والظاهر من حال عبد المطلب انه مات على الشرك فلماذا الانكار
> ملحوظة : من مات على الشرك يسمى مشركا


نعم صحيح ... لكن عندما تكون هناك أدلة ترجح العكس ، فإن عدم الأخذ بها إهدار لها ... وهي ليست قمامة ترمى بل سنة مطهرة لا ينبغي ردها مع إمكانية الجمع بينها وبين ما يعارضها ... هذه قاعدة أصولية لا يسع أحدا خرقها أيا كان.
والأحاديث المرجحة لكونه موحدا سبق ذكرها في المشاركة رقم 23 على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....229#post609229

وقد ردها بعض الإخوة غفر الله لنا وله بحجة أن السيوطي متساهل في التصحيح ... لكن الإمام السيوطي رحمه الله من كبار علماء الحديث بشهادة المعتبرين في هذا الفن ... وتصحيحه قائم ما لم يرده أحد بردود علمية سليمة ... إذ ليس معنى كونه متساهلا في التصحيح انهم يرمون كلامه جملة وتفصيلا ، لأننا شاهدنا نقل العلماء عنه في كل عصر أكثر مما ردوا عليه ... بل إن ما ردوه عليه لا يساوي شيئا في مقابل ما استفادوه منه ووافقوه عليه ... ومن ذا لا يسلم من الخطإ ؟ ... لو رددنا كلام العلماء لمجرد هفوات حصلت لهم لما وجدنا عالما واحدا نأخذ عنه ولتركنا الدين كله ... فحتى البخاري ومسلم قد رد عليهما بعض ما في صحيحيهما رغم مكانتها العالية وشدة تحريهما وضبطهما ... لكن الذين ردوا عليهما وعلى كل عالم سواهما إنما ردوا بعلم وأدلة متينة وليس بمجرد ردود هزيلة ، فأحرى أن يردوا ردا مطلقا خاليا من الدليل.
ولهذا سيبقى ما جاء به السيوطي معتبرا علميا لكونه مؤهلا للتصحيح حتى يُثبِت أحد خطأه بأدلة علمية.
ومن جهة اخرى أود ان أشير إلى علة رد بها الأخ المعارض حديث الأعمش وهي كونه مدلسا ... فليُعلم أن العمش *قليل التدليس وأنه من ثقات المدلسين ... وأن كل ما لم يثبت تدليسه فيه فهو صحيح ..*. ولم يثبت تدليسه عن المنهال بن عمرو ... فيبقى الحديث صالحا للإحتجاج به ... على الأقل حتى يثبت العكس.
اما أبو محمد الخلال صاحب كتاب كرامات الأولياء ... فقد زعم الأخ المعارض أن أبا الوليد الطيالسي جرحه ... وقد طالبته بإثبات ذلك بتوثيق علمي مقبول فلم يقدر ... وحتى لو أثبته فإن ثناء جمع من الثقات عليه دون تجريح سيبقى في مقابل ذلك التجريح المزعوم ... والقاعدة ان تجريحا كالسابق لا يعارض التعديل حتى يكون مفسَّراً لينظر في قيمته ... إذ ربما كان معتمدا على ما لا يعتبر جرحا عند الآخرين .
فعلى فرض ان تجريح الطيالسي ثبت بنقل موثوق ، ينبغي أن يكون مفسَّرا وإلا فلا قيمة له في مقابل تعديل الموثوقين من غيره ... لما في قبوله من إهدار كلامهم كلهم وذلك مرفوض.
وبقية الإعتراضات قد رددت عليها فلا اطيل بتكرارها ولتراجع في محلها.

بقي التنبيه على أني لن أرد بخصوص أبي طالب ، ليس لأني لا أقدر ، وإنما لأنه موضوع آخر لا أحب أن أشعب به هذا الموضوع زيادة.
وفقنا الله جميعا لاتباع الحق.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا دليل إضافي على نجاة الوالدين الشريفين ... وهو ما ثبت في الصحيح من كون أبي طالب أخف الناس عذابا يوم القيامة وليس ذلك إلا لأجل ما كان يدافع به عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فكيف يعقل أن والديه صلى الله عليه وسلم  - وهما أعظم نفعا من غيرهما اتفاقا ولاسيما أمه - يكونان من أهل النار ويعذبان عذابا أشد من عذاب أبي طالب ؟ !!!!

----------


## متفائل جدا

ليس في قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (انا النبي لا كذب انا ابن عبد المطلب) اي دليل على ان عبد المطلب مؤمن 
فلا يعدو قوله ان انتسب الى عبد المطلب وذكر انه ابن له وهو فعلا ابن له ولو كان مشركا
قد تقول معلوم انه ابن له 
فأقول ومعلوم أيضاً انه نبي
وما هو الدليل على ان الفخر بالأب الكافر لا يجوز اذا لم يكن فخرا بكفره بل بكرمه او شجاعته او اعماله الخيرية 
وهناك فائدة من انتسابه الى جده وهي دفع شبهة وهي نسبته الى انه ابن الله كما قالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله وكما قالت اليهود عزير ابن الله
ودفع الايهامات والشبه موجود في السنة كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تطروني كما اطرت النصارى ابن مريم إنما انا عبد فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله )*أخرجاه 
اقول يحتمل ان يكون مراد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل كما تعلم اذا طرقه الاحتمال سقط الاستدلال به 
فالخلاصة انه لا دليل على كون عبد المطلب مؤمنا بل هو مشرك بنص حديث ابي طالب وانه مات على ملة ابيه عبد المطلب وهي الشرك فاتق الله ولا تتكلف الأدلة وتلوي اعناق النصوص لتنتصر لمذهبك فحديث موت ابي طالب واضح لمريد الحق ان ملة عبد المطلب الشرك
وهنا أيضاً مسألة وهي أني لما دخلت الى الرابط الذي وضعته 
وجدت ما ابهرني وانساني ادعائك الايمان لعبد المطلب
وهو طلبك الدليل على كفر امرأة نوح فأقول يبدو ان عندك مشكلة في العقيدة فحاول ان تبحث عن من يحل لك هذه المشكلة (واعذرني على هذا الكلام القاسي ولكن هذا هو الواقع ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون)

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

قال تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إذ قال لأبيه يا أبت... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يا أبت إني قد جاءني... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يا أبت لا تعبد الشيطان... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يا أبت إني أخاف... :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

ولم تأت ابداً  يا عمِّ ولم تثبت عن أحد من السلف ممن نقلوا التفسير عن الصحابة كابن عباس وأبي وابن مسعود وأبي موسى مجاهد وابن جبير وعكرمة والضحاك أو أحد من القرون الثلاثة الأولى
والأخ يقول لم يقل الله  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لوالده :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: !!!

وحتى لو قال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لوالده يا والدي :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  لقال لنا أخونا المعتدل: جاء في الخبر أن العم والخال والد وأن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: "إنما الخال والد" ، وأنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: "لا يغسلني العباس فإنه والد.."

وعجيبة العجائب تأويل الأخ للحديث الصحيح عند مسلم في قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن أمه "استأذنت ربي أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي"
ففهمي القاصر لم يسعفني أن استوعب كيف لا يأذن الله أرحم الراحمين لخليله وحبيبه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن يستغفر لأمه وهي من أهل التوحيد
كما ...يدَّعي... أخونا المعتدل!!!
أما الاستدلال بقوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (أنا ابن عبد المطلب) في ساحة المعركة على توحيد عبد المطلب فمن ...أظهر... وأعظم وأروع الاستدلالات التي لايتطرق إليها أي احتمال 
أقر وأعترف أني استفدت من هذا النقاش طرقاً جديدة في الاستنباط والاستدلال حتى أصبحت قادراً أن اقول : أن أبا لهب عم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (عفواً أبو رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ) ابن الموَحِّد عبد المطلب من أهل التوحيد وأن سورة تبَّت  ليس فيها دليل أبداً على خلوده في النار ، إنما فيها  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  تكفيراً لبعض ذنوبه مثل أبي طالب ثم يخرج إلى الجنة!!!

نسأل الله لنا ولأخينا المعتدل العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هذا ليس تأويلا يا أخي ولا كذبا بل هو احتمال ... 
> 
>  .


قبلنا: الاحتمالات تطرقت إلى أدلتنا الظاهرة وأدلتك باعترافك فبطل موضوعك (البرهان الساطع) جملة وتفصيلاً فالبرهان الساطع عندنا آية صريحة ظاهرة وحديث صحيح صريح وإجماع منعقد

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> لقلة اطلاعك 
> ...  ممن  كان بسيطا مثلك 
> أعلم مني ومنكم جميعا .
> 
> فقولوا ما شئتم سيبقى الحكم .....لأهل العلم والعقول النيرة.


خبرنا هذا الاسلوب في النقاش عند من لا تسطع براهينه 

واشتهر بين طلبة العلم أن من يستخدمون هذا الارهاب الفكري في النقاش هم (أهل العلم والعقول النيرة) أسأل الله لي ولكم العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> قوله : ( فبكى وأبكى من حوله ) قال القاضي : بكاؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما فاتها من إدراك أيامه ، والإيمان به .إنتهى المقصود منه.
> فظهر أن بكاءه ليس لأجل كفرها .


هذا من كلامك وليس من كلام النووي 
بل ظهر أن بكاءه لأجل عدم إدراكها الإيمان بالله وتوحيده فبكى :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> أما عدم الإذن في الإستغفار لها فلا دليل فيه على كفرها لأنه قد يكون لسبب آخر كأن يكون منعا للفتنة حتى لا يظن حديثوا العهد بالإسلام ان الله يحابي رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ...


؟؟؟!!!
صراحة هذا كلام صعب فهمه على من هو في مستواي (فأنا في مستوى بسيط من التعليم!!!  فأرجو أن تبين لنا بارك الله فيك درجتك العلمية الأكاديمية لنبين لك مؤهلنا العلمي البسيط علنا نتعارف ونستفيد منكم والحكمة ضالة المؤمن)
وأشك أنك أنت نفسك مقتنع بكلامك هذا

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> لا أدري ما مرادك بالضبط ؟ ... فحزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهر لا نختلف في سببه وهو عدم نطق عمه بالشهادة ...


فهل علم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما علمته أنت بأنه لم ينطق الشهادة شفقة عليه ، فلا داعي للحزن إذاً فهو عنده (وعندك) من أهل التوحيد؟! 
أم أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  علم ما لم تعلمه أنت فحزن على عمه الذي هلك فاقداً لشرط الدخول إلى الإسلام ولم ينطقها في الرمق الأخير  بل قال عين ما طلبه منه أبو جهل بقوله (أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب؟) [البداية والنهاية:ج3ص153] فماذا كانت ملة عبد المطلب عند أبي جهل  وعبدالله بن أبي أمية ليطلباها من أبي طالب؟!

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> ودعوا الرد بالشتم والسباب الذي لا يتقنه إلا عاجز ... فقد ازكمتمونا به وسودتم به صحائفكم فأضررتم بأنفسكم قبل أن تضروا غيركم.


غفر الله لي ولك، هذا ما كتبته أنت في الرد علي، ولا أذكر أني شتمت أو سببت، فأستغفر الله وأعتذر إليك بعد أن تُبَيِّنَ لي أين شتمت أو سببت جنابكم نعوذ بالله أن نكون من الجاهلين كي لا نزكمكم  ولنُبَيِّضَ صحائفنا التي سوَّدناها بكثرة الاستغفار وتجديد الاعتذار إليكم 
نسأل الله العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة ونستغفر الله من مراء لا طائل منه

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> ليس في قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (انا النبي لا كذب انا ابن عبد المطلب) اي دليل على ان عبد المطلب مؤمن 
> فلا يعدو قوله ان انتسب الى عبد المطلب وذكر انه ابن له وهو فعلا ابن له ولو كان مشركا
> قد تقول معلوم انه ابن له 
> فأقول ومعلوم أيضاً انه نبي
> وما هو الدليل على ان الفخر بالأب الكافر لا يجوز اذا لم يكن فخرا بكفره بل بكرمه او شجاعته او اعماله الخيرية


وهل يفتخر الناس إلا بأوصاف حميدة كالتي ذكرتَها ! ... لكن النهي عن الافتخار بالكفار داخل تحت عموم قوله تعالى ( أيبتغون عندهم العزة فإن العزة لله جميعا )      ... فلا عزة لأحد مع الكفر مهما فعل ، لأن خبث الكفر يمحو كل فضيلة وإحسان ... وقد قال تعالى ( وما منعهم أن تقبل منهم نفقاتهم إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله ) ... فلم يقبل منهم الله تعالى فضلا ولا إحسانا لكفرهم ... فكيف لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعظم شيئا من حسناتهم مع كفرهم ؟!!! 




> وهناك فائدة من انتسابه الى جده وهي دفع شبهة وهي نسبته الى انه ابن الله كما قالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله وكما قالت اليهود عزير ابن الله
> ودفع الايهامات والشبه موجود في السنة كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تطروني كما اطرت النصارى ابن مريم إنما انا عبد فقولوا عبد الله ورسوله )*أخرجاه 
> اقول يحتمل ان يكون مراد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل كما تعلم اذا طرقه الاحتمال سقط الاستدلال به


يا أخي تلك القاعدة لها ضوابط وليست على إطلاقها وإلا لما تخلص قول من قول ولرد من شاء ما شاء. 
وأهم شرط لتطبيق تلك القاعدة الا يكون الاحتمال بعيدا كالذي ذكرته أنت ... وبُعدُه يتجلى في أنهم لو كانوا يعتقدون فيه النبوة فقط - فضلا عن ان يكون ابنا لله - لما حاربوه ... لعلمهم ان الله ينصر أنبياءه ولابد ... وأنه إذا لم ينصرهم وأظهر عليهم أعداءهم في الدنيا فلأجل عقاب كبير يعده لهؤلاء الأعداء. 
فاحتمالك هذا من أبعد ما يكون للأسف.




> فالخلاصة انه لا دليل على كون عبد المطلب مؤمنا بل هو مشرك بنص حديث ابي طالب وانه مات على ملة ابيه عبد المطلب وهي الشرك فاتق الله ولا تتكلف الأدلة وتلوي اعناق النصوص لتنتصر لمذهبك


إفهمني يا اخي يرحمك الله ... فنص الحديث ليس فيه سوى كلام ابي طالب والمشركين من حوله وهم يحكون ما يظنونه بعقولهم فقط ... فهل صار كلامهم عندك بمثابة كلام النبوة الذي يؤخذ على ظاهره وباطنه ولا يرد منه شيء أصلا ؟ ... تثبت يرحمك الله يا اخي فقد أشبعنا هذه المسألة كلاما حتى ظننت انك لن تعود لمثل هذا القول مرة أخرى ... ولكنك فيما يبدو لازلت تقرأ بسرعة وبلا تدبر.

وفي النهاية ... ينبغي لك ان ترد أولا عن الاعتراضات الأخرى وليس على هذا وحده إن أردت ان تثبت كفر عبد المطلب ... فلماذا اكتفيت بجزء واحد من الاعتراض لتصل إلى نتيجتك التي تراها حتمية. ؟!!!!!!!!!!




> وهنا أيضاً مسألة وهي أني لما دخلت الى الرابط الذي وضعته 
> وجدت ما ابهرني وانساني ادعائك الايمان لعبد المطلب
> وهو طلبك الدليل على كفر امرأة نوح فأقول يبدو ان عندك مشكلة في العقيدة فحاول ان تبحث عن من يحل لك هذه المشكلة (واعذرني على هذا الكلام القاسي ولكن هذا هو الواقع ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون)


هون عليك يا اخي ولا تصل بالمسألة إلى حد العقيدة الفاسدة التي تحتاج إلى إصلاح ... فإني قد اقتنعت برد الإخوة منذ أن ردوا بقوله تعالى ( ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأت نوح وامرأت لوط كانتا تحت عبدين من عبادنا صالحين فخانتاهما فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئا وقيل ادخلا النار مع الداخلين ) ... وكل ما في الأمر أني ذهلت عن تلك الآية وسبحان من لا ينسى ولا يخطئ ... لكن يبقى أن لا دلالة فيها على ما نحن بصدده.
نصيحتي لك : إياك ومزالق الأقدام ولا تتهم أحدا بالظن قبل أن تلتمس له سبعين عذرا ... او تقول لعل له عذرا لم أطلع عليه.
ولا أقل من أن تستفسر عن رأي خصمك أولا قبل أن تقول مثل ذلك الكلام الجارح ... فإن أيقنت أنه مصر عليه رغم وجود النص القطعي فلك ان تنكر ... اما إن كان النص غير قطعي فالمسألة خلافية ولا يحق الإنكار إلا مع وجود النص القطعي.

ولولا خشية الإطالة لبينت لك ان الآية ليست قطعية في دلالتها ... نعم يوجد أثر عن ابن عباس يفيد كفرها بصريح العبارة ولكنه ظني وليس قطعيا حتى ولو كان صحيحا ... ولا قطعي إلا المتواتر لاغير كما نص على ذلك العلماء ... ولكن رغم كوني لم أعلم صحة ذلك الأثر حتى الآن ولا بحثت عن رتبته في الصحة قد اكتفيت به وتراجعت عن رأيي دون عناد.
فرجائي أن تتثبت في المستقبل وألا تضخم الأمور بمجرد الظن.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> غفر الله لي ولك، هذا ما كتبته أنت في الرد علي، ولا أذكر أني شتمت أو سببت، فأستغفر الله وأعتذر إليك بعد أن تُبَيِّنَ لي أين شتمت أو سببت جنابكم نعوذ بالله أن نكون من الجاهلين كي لا نزكمكم  ولنُبَيِّضَ صحائفنا التي سوَّدناها بكثرة الاستغفار وتجديد الاعتذار إليكم 
> نسأل الله العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة ونستغفر الله من مراء لا طائل منه


ما قولك مثلا في هذا الكلام  :




> سبحانك اللهم هذا بهتان عظيم، هكذا فليكن التأويل ونسبة الكذب إلى رسول الله  والافتراء على الخبر وتقويل رسول الله  ما لم يقل


ألست بهذا الكلام تتهمني - غفر الله لي ولك - بما هو كفر وخروج عن الملة ؟!!! 
ولكني سامحتك الآن وقبلت اعتذارك ... ( وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون ان يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم )

----------


## متفائل جدا

> إفهمني يا اخي يرحمك الله ... فنص الحديث ليس فيه سوى كلام ابي طالب والمشركين من حوله وهم يحكون ما يظنونه بعقولهم فقط ... فهل صار كلامهم عندك بمثابة كلام النبوة الذي يؤخذ على ظاهره وباطنه ولا يرد منه شيء أصلا ؟ ... تثبت يرحمك الله يا اخي فقد أشبعنا هذه المسألة كلاما حتى ظننت انك لن تعود لمثل هذا القول مرة أخرى ... ولكنك فيما يبدو لازلت تقرأ بسرعة وبلا تدبر.
> .


اذا كان كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤخذ ظاهره وباطنه ولا يرد منه شيئ فما بالك لم تأخذ بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان ابي واباك في النار ) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن امه ( استأذنت الله ان استغفر لها فلم يأذن لي ) هل يا ترى لو كانت مؤمنة وموحدة سينهاه الله فنهي الله له دليل واضح انها لا تستحق المغفرة فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم احب الخلق الى الله فلماذا لم يأذن له هناك سبب منع الاستغفار وهو الشرك
لقوله تعالى ( ماكان للنبي والذين امنوا ان يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا اولي قربى)
فالشرك مانع من موانع المغفرة 
فارجو منك ان تأخذ بظاهر هذه الأحاديث وباطنها ولا ترد منها شيئا حتى لو كان يخالف مذهبك فالحق احق ان يتبع 

والله اسأل ان يهدينا جميعا للحق

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> اذا كان كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤخذ ظاهره وباطنه ولا يرد منه شيئ فما بالك لم تأخذ بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان ابي واباك في النار ) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن امه ( استأذنت الله ان استغفر لها فلم يأذن لي ) هل يا ترى لو كانت مؤمنة وموحدة سينهاه الله فنهي الله له دليل واضح انها لا تستحق المغفرة فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم احب الخلق الى الله فلماذا لم يأذن له هناك سبب منع الاستغفار وهو الشرك
> لقوله تعالى ( ماكان للنبي والذين امنوا ان يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا اولي قربى)
> فالشرك مانع من موانع المغفرة 
> فارجو منك ان تأخذ بظاهر هذه الأحاديث وباطنها ولا ترد منها شيئا حتى لو كان يخالف مذهبك فالحق احق ان يتبع 
> والله اسأل ان يهدينا جميعا للحق


إسمح لي ياأخي فانت لازلت في بداية الطريق وتحتاج إلى مزيد من التعلم ... وثق بي لا أقول هذا احتقارا لك ولكن تنبيها فقط حتى تتعمق في العلم قبل أن تتكلم ... ولست والله ادعي اني على شيء من العلم بل انا مجرد طالب علم صغير.
إعلم يا اخي ان ظاهر كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يترك ... وعليه يحمل كلامه الشريف ما لم تصرفه عنه قرائن فنحمله عليها ونترك الظاهر ... وعند ذلك سنكون آخذين بباطن كلامه لا بظاهره ... كحديث الساعة لما سأله عنها اعرابي فخشي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن هو اخبره بكونها في علم الغيب أن يشك في نبوته ... إذ من الراسخ في أذهان الجهال والبسطاء غالبا أن النبي ما دام مرسلا من عند الله فلا بد ان يكون على معرفة بعلوم الغيب التي تميزه عن سائر الخلق ، وانه إذا جهل شيئا من ذلك فقد صار كآحاد الناس ... ولهذا استعمل معه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المعاريض فأشار إلى غلام صغير السن وقال : (( إِنْ يَعِشْ هَذَا لَا يُدْرِكْهُ الْهَرَمُ حَتَّى تَقُومَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَاعَتُكُمْ )) ... ومقصوده صلى الله عليه وسلم بساعة كل واحد أجله الذي يموت فيه ... فخرج الجواب مقنعا للسائل دافعا للفتنة ومن غير كذب .
فهل تأخذ هنا بظاهر كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم بمقصوده في الباطن ؟!
حديث آخر يقول فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( وإني والله ما أخاف عليكم أن تشركوا بعدي  ولكن أخاف عليكم أن تنافسوا فيها )) ... ظاهره الأمن من وقوع الشرك في الأمة ولو في حق البعض ولكن المراد به مجموع الأمة ... لما قاله ابن حجر في فتح الباري :
قوله : ( ما أخاف عليكم أن تشركوا )
أي على مجموعكم ، لأن ذلك قد وقع من البعض أعاذنا الله تعالى . إنتهى

والأمثلة لا تكاد تحصر في هذا الباب ... لذلك لا ينبغي الأخذ بالظاهر مطلقا دون النظر في باقي النصوص وإلا حصل الخطأ ولابد.
ولو اخذنا بظاهر الأحاديث التي ذكرتها لرمينا ما سبق وقدمتُه لكم من قبل ... وتلك جريمة في حق السنة المطهرة ... فلا مخرج إلا بالجمع بين هذه النصوص وتلك ... وهذا ما كررته مرات ومرات ولم تنتبه له.
فأنا الآن بدوري أدعوك لاتباع الحق إن كنت من اهله.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## متفائل جدا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا انا لم آتي بالكلام من عندي فانت من قال ذلك وانا لا اوافقك طبعا ولكن من باب الإلزام بقولك 
واليك نص كلامك
[QUOTE=المعتدل;618824]
فهل صار كلامهم عندك بمثابة كلام النبوة الذي يؤخذ على ظاهره وباطنه ولا يرد منه شيء أصلا ؟ ... 
[COLOR=#ff0000][SIZE=6]
فهذا نص كلامك انت فانا لم اقل انه يجب الأخذ بالظاهر مطلقا حتى تتهمني بقلة العلم وكلنا كذلك بحاجة الى الازدياد من العلم ولكن انت تقصد في هذه المسألة بالذات

وايضا لم تجب عن قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان ابي واباك في النار)
فظاهر الحديث انه يقصد اباه الذي خرج من صلبه فهل يجوز صرفه عن ظاهره بلا قرينة 
وقولك ان المراد بابيه عمه ابو لهب هذا صرف عن الظاهر بلا قرينة 
وتعليلك انه أراد تطييب خاطر الصحابي السائل فهذا من عجائب التعليلات 
فيبدو انك مفلس من الأدلة فذهبت تتشبث بتعليلات ساقطة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع
فانت كثير الحيدة 
اجب بالدليل ولا تأتي بتعليات لا يسلم لك به حتى الاطفال

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> اولا انا لم آتي بالكلام من عندي فانت من قال ذلك وانا لا اوافقك طبعا ولكن من باب الإلزام بقولك 
> واليك نص كلامك
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المعتدل
> 					
> ...


إن كنت تقصد إلزامي بكلامي فقد أخطأت لأنك لو كنت على دراية بما سبق ونبهتك عليه في المشاركة الأخيرة لما قلتَ ما قلتَ أصلا لعلمك انه غير صالح للإلزام ... فأنت إذن مخطئ على كل حال.




> وايضا لم تجب عن قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان ابي واباك في النار)
> فظاهر الحديث انه يقصد اباه الذي خرج من صلبه فهل يجوز صرفه عن ظاهره بلا قرينة 
> وقولك ان المراد بابيه عمه ابو لهب هذا صرف عن الظاهر بلا قرينة 
> وتعليلك انه أراد تطييب خاطر الصحابي السائل فهذا من عجائب التعليلات 
> فيبدو انك مفلس من الأدلة فذهبت تتشبث بتعليلات ساقطة لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع
> فانت كثير الحيدة 
> اجب بالدليل ولا تأتي بتعليات لا يسلم لك به حتى الاطفال


تعليلاتي مقبولة ولا يحملك على رفضها إلا التعصب ... ولا أبالي بعدم قبولك لها فليس شرطا ان تقبل بالإجماع حتى تصح ... وهي على كل حال أشد متانة من تعليلاتك.
ألم يسبق لك قراءة نص منقول عن القرطبي من تلخيص كتاب مسلم :
(( وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : (( إنّ أبي وأباك في النار )) جبرٌ للرجل ممّا أصابه ، وإحالة له على التأسّي حتّى تهون عليه مصيبته بأبيه ؛ وذلك لَمَّا حفظ الحرمة ، ولم يقل : أين أبوك ؟ بخلاف من قال ذلك للنبيّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، فقال له : ((حيثما مررْتَ بقبر كافر فبشِّرْه بالنار )) ، فكان الرجل يفعل ذلك ، فشقَّ عليه حتّى قال : لقد كلَّفني رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ شططًا.)) إنتهى

فهو يصرح بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاول جبر خاطر السائل ... فهل القرطبي عند وضيع إلى هذا الحد ؟!!! ...  وحتى السيوطي قد صرح بما قلتُه بصريح العبارة وعنه نقلتُ ... فعمّن نقلت انت ؟ 
إن كان السيوطي عندك نكرة هو الآخر - وهو مجتهد مطلق أو يكاد - فذاك شأنك ... ويكفي أن علماء أجلاء من بعده لا يحصون كثرة قد وافقوه على تعليلاته بل وعجبوا من فهمه واستنباطه في هذه المسألة بالذات ... فهل كلهم عندك من الأطفال بموافقتهم له ؟ !!! احترم نفسك فلحوم العلماء مسمومة.
وهذه التعليلات ما جاءت أساسا إلا لدفع التعارض الواضح ... فأنا الآن أتركها جانبا وأطرح عليك الحمل كله فأطالبك بالجمع بين الأدلة المتعارضة في هذا الباب بتعليلاتك الشخصية فقط ... فإن عجزت فلن يسعك إلا أن تصرح برفضك لبعضها وقبول الآخر ... وكفى بها جريمة ترتكبها في حق السنة المطهرة.
هيا شمِّر ورُدَّ على ذلك التعارض إن استطعت ونحن ننتظرك ... وسأمهلك من الوقت ما شئت .

----------


## فتى تميم

*أبو الإمام الأثري*
ردي عليك رقم ( 78 )
لقد رددت أقوالك في الحكم على والدة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وذكرت أنها من أهل الفترة.!
ولم أجد ردا على أقوالي .!
وذكرت أدلة عقلية ونقلية تنقض وتهدم وتنسف كل ماذكرته لي 
أقول
كل مَن يرى بأن نهي  الله لرسوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن الإستغفار لوالدته حكم واضح أنها في النار
أقول له
ائتني بدليل على جواز الإستغفار لميت - مجهول حاله -ولايعلم أهو مؤمن أم كافر.!
فالاستغفار لايشرع إلا لمن مات على التوحيد وعُرف أنه من أهل التوحيد
حتى من مات وهو مخفي إسلامه ولا يعلم به أحد فلايشرع الصلاة عليه فكيف بمجرد الاستغفار له
لأن حاله مجهول

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

فالاستغفار لايشرع إلا لمن مات على التوحيد وعُرف أنه من أهل التوحيد
[/quote]
وهذا عين ما نقول وما عرفه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من عدم جواز استغفاره لها لأنها ليست من أهل التوحيد

تدبر ما تكتب أخي الحبيب

----------


## متفائل جدا

الاخ فتى تميم
الاخ المعتدل لا يقول ان أبوي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مجهولي الحال كما تقول 
بل يقول انهما موحدين فانتبه
اما انت أيها المعتدل فما هو دليلك على ان أبوي الرسول صلوات ربي عليه وكذلك جده عبد المطلب كانوا مؤمنين موحدين 
اذا كنت صادقا وتريد الحق اعطني دليلا صحيحا صريحا بان ابويه وجده كانوا موحدين ولم يكونوا مشركين
ولا تقل لي قال السيوطي وقال القرطبي 
انا لا اقبل الا قال الله وقال رسول الله ثم بعد ذلك قل ما شئت
ولا اريد أيضاً  تعليلاتك العليلة وليك للنصوص لتوافق مذهبك 
وعلى فكرة قول القرطبي رحمه الله ليس فيه ان اب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس في النار غاية كلامه انه ذكر ان قول الرسول ان ابي واباك في النار تطييبا لخاطر الصحابي ليكون في النبي له أسوة وتسليه

الم تسمع قول الخنساء ( ولولا كثرة الباكين حولي @@@ على إخوانهم لقتلت نفسي
فالمصيبة اذا عمت خفت على النفس ولا شك

----------


## فتى تميم

فلاح البغدادي
بل لأن والدة الرسول الكريم   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حالها مجهول وهي من أهل الفترة بلاشك

ولم يصلها دعوة البشير النذير صلوات ربي عليه

فلذلك نهى الله نبيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن نستغفر لكل من مات وحاله مجهول لا يُعلم عن مصيره في الجنة أم في النار.!

ولن أحكم بشخص بجنة أم بنار لإرهاصات أو توقعات أو ظنيات ليس فيها نص صريح قطعي 

بل وتخالف الآيات الصريحة والأحاديث الصحيحة في أن كل من لم تبلغه دعوة رسول فهو معذور

ويختبر في عرصات يوم القيامة لأن الله لايعذب أحدا حتى يقيم عليه الحجة ويوضح المحجة ويرسل له الرسل

وراجع ردي رقم ( 78 ) 

متفائل جدّا 
أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم
أنا مختلف مع صاحب الموضوع في فكرته كليا
لكن 
مَن يقول أن أم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ماتت على التوحيد = من يقول أن أم رسول الله   :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في النار
كلاهما سوااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااء
كلاهما تجرأ بلا دليل صريح قطعي الدلالة أن والدته صلوات ربي عليه في النار
كلها مجرد استنتاجات وارهاصات وقد رددت عليها
والحق والله أعلم أن حالها مجهول ومصيرها ومآلها لا يعلمه إلا الله
وهذا الذين أدين الله به
ولقد سبقني إليه علماء أجلاء قبلي .

----------


## متفائل جدا

> فلذلك *نهى الله نبيه  أن نستغفر لكل من مات وحاله مجهول* لا يُعلم عن مصيره في الجنة أم في النار.!
> 
>  .


ارجو منك اتحافنا بالنص الذي يفيد نهي الله نبيه بالاستغفار لمجهول الحال 
وانا عندي نص من كلام الله ينهى به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين معه من الاستغفار لمن مات مشركا
 وهو قوله تعالى (ماكان للنبي والذين امنوا ان يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا اولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم انهم اصحاب الجحيم)
فارجو منك افادتنا بالنص

----------


## متفائل جدا

> تعليلاتي مقبولة ولا يحملك على رفضها إلا التعصب ... ولا أبالي بعدم قبولك لها فليس شرطا ان تقبل بالإجماع حتى تصح ... وهي على كل حال أشد متانة من تعليلاتك.


ولماذا لا تكون انت المتعصب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا لم اعلل انا ادلل انت من يحرف النصوص بتعليلات ساقطة
الناس ايها الحبيب لهم عقول ليسوا مجانين حتى تمشي عليهم تعليلاتك الساقطة
انا استدللت على ان والد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في النار بحديث صحيح رواه الامام مسلم
ثم رفضت انت الحديث وذهبت تؤله وتفسره لتنتزع منه الدلالة كل هذا تعصبا منك لمذهبك !!!!!!!!!
كذلك حديث عرض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الاسلام على ابي طالب ورفضه  الاسلام وموته على ملة الشرك ملة ابيه عبد المطلب والحديث صحيح
ومع ذلك لم تقبل الحديث ورددته مع وضوح الدلالة على ان ملة عبد المطلب الشرك 
فانت دائم التهرب من الاجابة عن الاحاديث الصحيحة بتعليلات لا يتقنها الا المفلسون من الادلة امثالك
فانا الان اتحداك بان تاتي بحديث صحيح صريح يدل على موت والدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وايضا جده على التوحيد
فالمجال مفتوح امامك فاعطنا الادلة

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ما قولك مثلا في هذا الكلام  :
> 
> 
> ألست بهذا الكلام تتهمني - غفر الله لي ولك - بما هو كفر وخروج عن الملة ؟!!! 
> ولكني سامحتك الآن وقبلت اعتذارك ... ( وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون ان يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم )


أكرر اعتذاري إن أسأت إليك أخي الحبيب

ومعاذ الله أن نكفِّر معيَّناً يشهد لله بالوحدانية ولسيدنا محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالرسالة

ولكن الكلام في استدلالك بتطييب خاطر الأعرابي يحتمل معنيين 
إما أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  طيَّب خاطره بحقيقة لا كذب فيها وهذا ما نقول به
أو أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  طيَّب خاطره بكلام غير حقيقي وهذا كلام خطير جداً أنزهك عنه

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> فلاح البغدادي
> بل لأن والدة الرسول الكريم   حالها مجهول وهي من أهل الفترة بلاشك
> 
> هل حالها مجهول على من نهاه أن يستغفر لها؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هذا الكلام
> 
> 
> فلذلك نهى الله نبيه  أن نستغفر لكل من مات وحاله مجهول لا يُعلم عن مصيره في الجنة أم في النار.!
> 
> .


دعوى تحتاج منك إلى دليل 
فلن نستغفر بعد اليوم إلا لمن نعرف أنه من أهل الجنة 
وأذكرك بقوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ...وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> فلاح البغدادي
> بل لأن والدة الرسول الكريم   حالها مجهول وهي من أهل الفترة بلاشك
> 
> .


أكرر ... هل حالها مجهول على من نهاه أن يستغفر لها؟؟؟؟؟ سبحان الله عن هذا وتعالى علواً كيرا

تريَّث أخي الكريم ولا تلقِ الكلام هكذا

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> ولقد سبقني إليه علماء أجلاء قبلي .


بارك الله فيك 
لن تجد قولاً شاذاً في تاريخ الإسلام إلا وقد قال به عالم من الأئمة والعبرة بما عليه إجماع أو جمهور الأمة
وقد قيل من تتبع زلاَّت العلماء تزندق (وهذا بمعنى من تتبع زلاتهم للتشهير بهم ومن تتبع رخصهم وشذوذاتهم ليدين ويقول بكل ما هو غريب أو شاذ)
أسأل الله لي ولك العفو والعافية وحسن الخاتمة

----------


## متفائل جدا

> فلاح البغدادي
> بل لأن والدة الرسول الكريم   حالها مجهول وهي من أهل الفترة بلاشك
> ولم يصلها دعوة البشير النذير صلوات ربي عليه
> فلذلك نهى الله نبيه  أن نستغفر لكل من مات وحاله مجهول لا يُعلم عن مصيره في الجنة أم في النار.!
> .


صحيح كلامك لو لم يرد بحقها نص فيه النهي عن الاستغفار. لا شك اننا لا نستطيع ان نحكم على احد بعينه انه مشرك او في النار الا من ورد بحقه نص فوالدة نبينا صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ورد في حقها نص وهو النهي عن الاستغفار لها فبعد النهي عن الاستغفار لها لم يعد حالها مجهولا
اذ لو كانت مؤمنة لما نهي عن الاستغفار لها لقوله تعالى لنبيه (فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ)
ففي النهي دليل على انها ليست مؤمنة 
فيجب الا تحملنا العاطفة على رد النصوص فوالله ما حملنا على الكتابة الا غيرة على كلام الله وكلام رسوله ان يفسر او يحرف على غير مراد الله ورسوله
فو الله أني لاتحسر واتألم على عدم إيمان ابويه صلى الله عليه وسلم ووددت لو كانا مؤمنين 
وكما قال عمر للعباس حسبك والله لإسلامك احب الي من اسلام الخطاب يعني والده لماذا لان اسلام العباس احب الى رسول الله 
فالذي يحب الرسول حقيقة هو الذي يسمع ويطيع لامره ونهيه ويؤمن بكل ما جاء به ولا يرد قوله لأي سبب كائن من كان
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> اما انت أيها المعتدل فما هو دليلك على ان أبوي الرسول صلوات ربي عليه وكذلك جده عبد المطلب كانوا مؤمنين موحدين 
> اذا كنت صادقا وتريد الحق اعطني دليلا صحيحا صريحا بان ابويه وجده كانوا موحدين ولم يكونوا مشركين
> ولا تقل لي قال السيوطي وقال القرطبي 
> انا لا اقبل الا قال الله وقال رسول الله ثم بعد ذلك قل ما شئت


وهل السيوطي وسائر العلماء يقولون من عقولهم ويتركون ما قاله الله ورسوله ؟ ... ما هذه الجرأة القبيحة منك !!!!!!!




> ولا اريد أيضاً  تعليلاتك العليلة وليك للنصوص لتوافق مذهبك


إن كنت تراها عليلة وقد رآها العلماء سليمة بل وأثنوا على السيوطي في استنباطها فهي الشهادة أنك لا تستحق الرد لأنك لا تفهم فكيف اناقشك في شيء لم تفهمه ؟ ... بربك كيف أناقشك ؟ 
المشاركات السابقة واضحة كل الوضوح ... وطلبك الدليل دليل على انك بحاجة إلى مراجعتها مرات ومرات لتفهمها ... وانا أؤكد لك أني ما تركت شيئا غامضا.
أما ان تطلب دليلا صريحا أو قطعيا فاعلم انه لو كان موجودا لما كنا هنا نتناقش ... ولارتفع الخلاف من أصله واسترحنا من تضييع الوقت مع من لا يفهمون.
فكر قليلا يا أخي ... فلولا ان كثيرا الأحكام خفية وتحتاج إلى استنباط لما تميز العالم عن غيره لأن كل النصوص ستكون واضحة كالشمس ويكفي الجاهل ان يقرأها ليستوي مع العلماء ... ولكن ليس كلها واضحا وهذا ما يميز أصحاب الفهم الثاقب والنظر الدقيق عن غيرهم ... فلا تطلب الدليل الصريح او القطعي على كل حكم لأنك لن تجده دائما ... تفطن قليلا.
 وخير لك أن تدع التنقيص من قدر خصمك بكلام جارح وقد نبهتك إن كنت عاقلا.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ولماذا لا تكون انت المتعصب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> انا لم اعلل انا ادلل انت من يحرف النصوص بتعليلات ساقطة
> الناس ايها الحبيب لهم عقول ليسوا مجانين حتى تمشي عليهم تعليلاتك الساقطة
> انا استدللت على ان والد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في النار بحديث صحيح رواه الامام مسلم
> ثم رفضت انت الحديث وذهبت تؤله وتفسره لتنتزع منه الدلالة كل هذا تعصبا منك لمذهبك !!!!!!!!!
> كذلك حديث عرض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الاسلام على ابي طالب ورفضه  الاسلام وموته على ملة الشرك ملة ابيه عبد المطلب والحديث صحيح
> ومع ذلك لم تقبل الحديث ورددته مع وضوح الدلالة على ان ملة عبد المطلب الشرك


إذا كنت لا تميز بين رد الأدلة ومحاولة الجمع بين المتعارض منها فلا نقاش معك بمرة ... إذهب وتعلم فلستَ أهلا لأن أضيع معك وقتي.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> ولكن الكلام في استدلالك بتطييب خاطر الأعرابي يحتمل معنيين 
> إما أنه  طيَّب خاطره بحقيقة لا كذب فيها وهذا ما نقول به
> أو أنه  طيَّب خاطره بكلام غير حقيقي وهذا كلام خطير جداً أنزهك عنه


ما قولك إذن في حديث الساعة المذكور في المشاركة 123  ( هنــــــا )
هل خرج على الحقيقة أم بالتعريض ؟
إن خرج بالتعريض فهو أيضا خطير مثل كلامي كما تقول ... وإلا فلا خطورة في كلامي ما دمت تقر بوجود التعريض في كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الحاجة.

----------


## المعتدل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أما فيما يتعلق بحمل نهي الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الإستغفار لأمه على أنه دال على شركها فلا نسلم لكم به حتى يكون الشرك وحده هو المانع من الإستغفار لا غير ... ولكن في الواقع هناك احتمالات أخرى لا ينكرها عاقل. 
فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يصل مثلا على من مات وعليه دين ... وصلاة الجنازة استغفار بالأساس ، فهو قد منع من الإستغفار له لأن استغفاره سينتج عنه دخوله الجنة لكون دعوته مستجابة فيضيع حق صاحب الدين الذي من حقه ان يقبض مقابل دينه في الآخرة من ذلك الميت ... فكيف لا تجعلون احتمال وجود دين على أمه ؟
من جهة أخرى سبق وأشرت إلى أن استغفاره لأمه صلى الله عليه وسلم ربما كان ممنوعا لأجل الأعراب ضعاف الإيمان من أن يبلغهم ذلك فيفتتنوا ويروا أن الله يحابي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من دونهم ... أو يأخذوا منه جواز الإستغفار لآبائهم المشركين وهم يجهلون انه في الحقيقة يستغفر لموحدة عن ذنوبها لا عن شركها.
وبوجود أكثر من احتمال يلزمكم الدليل على رجحان احتمالكم انتم ( الذي هو الشرك ) ولا دليل... فلذلك يبطل الاستدلال مع وجود الاحتمال.
ولا يصبح النهي مقتضيا لشركها ولابد إلا بدليل فأين هو ؟.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> ... فكيف لا تجعلون احتمال وجود دين على أمه ؟
> .


قد أسرفت وأفرطت أخي في الجدال، نقول لك بكى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأبكى من حوله ونهاه رب العزة عن الاستغفار لها وأنت تقول.....احتمال وجود دين على أمه... !!!
فهلا وفَّى عنها ابنها  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  دينها وصلى عليها كما فعل مع الصحابي المتوفى المديون؟ 
يبدو أخي أنك لا تحترم عقولنا بهذه الاحتمالات ال.............

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

> وبوجود أكثر من احتمال يلزمكم .


أرى أنك ابتُليت بمرض الاحتمالات
فوالله لو أتيناك بكل آية ظاهرة وحديث في الصحيحين ظاهر يفهمه كل عربي لأتيتنا باحتمالاتك التي لا تنتهي
وهو مرض خطير يُمَكِّن صاحبه من تعطيل كل ظواهر الشريعة بالاحتمالات وخلط الحقيقة بالمجاز بالمعاريض أسأل الله أن يعافيك منه وأن لا يبتلي أحداً بك فتنقل له هذا المنهج الخطير 
وقد أعطيتك مثالاً على الأحتمالات الباهتة مثل القول بأن أبا لهب لا يخلد في النار لاحتمال أنه سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب تكفيراً عن ذنوبه ثم يلحق بآبائه الموحدين..... احتمال.....
وأخيراً استغفر الله من هذا المراء الذي ضيعنا فيه أوقات ثمينة وأعطيك الجواب الأخير فالظاهر أنك تظن أن آخر المتكلمين هو المنتصر  وصاحب البرهان الساطع  (الاحتمال الساطع) فسأريحك بهذا 
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------

